# Asia Cup 2016



## BDforever

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780134005464474








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=784344158376792


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Asia Cup in T20 Format for the First time   things gonna be exciting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FULL_METAL

Beating Pakistan will be an absurdly easy task this time, my mohalla cricket team is better then current Pakistani team


----------



## Muhammad Omar

FULL_METAL said:


> Beating Pakistan this time will be an absurdly easy task this time, my mohalla cricket team is better then current Pakistani team



then why u didn't send Mohalla Cricket Team in Asia Cup .... Bring new talent in ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FULL_METAL

Muhammad Omar said:


> then why u didn't send Mohalla Cricket Team in Asia Cup .... Bring new talent in ....


That is cuz this is not a bilateral series, We do have to face Bangladesh too 

BTW on a serious note bro, do you really think your trundlers stand a chance against the likes of Rohit and Kohli?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan batting order's averages in PSL 20 overs

*Batsmen:*
Akmal 83.75 runs
Sarfraz Ahmed 43 runs
Hafeez , 26 runs
Malik 26 runs
Mohammad Nawaz 19 runs
Afridi 11 runs
Imad Wasim 7 runs
Babar Azam 7 runs
*Khurram Manzoor 0 runs average in psl ?????????
Iftikhar Ahmed ??? not recall who this is *

--------------------------------------------------------
Khalid Latif 32 runs (Not selected)
Misbah 33 runs (Not selected)
Sharjeel Khan 27 (Not selected)
Mohammad Rizwan 27 runs (Not selected)
Ahmed Shehzad 27 runs (Not selected)
Azhar Ali 23 runs (Not selected)

Bowlers
Wahab Riaz - 12 wickets in 8 games
Mohammad Nawaz 10 wickets
Shahid Afridi 9 wickets
Mohammad Amir 7 wickets 150 runs given
Anwar Ali 7 wickets but 200 runs allowed no control 
Imad Wasim 4 wickets
Irfan 3 wickets, fitness level lasted just 3 games, weak fielder
Rank #24 Rumman Raees (Selected for economy ) LOL RUNS GIVEN *180* runs for only 4 wickets ( Sifarishi player)
Shoaib Malik 1 wicket !!! ( Sifarishi player)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mohammad Asghar 10 wickets (Not selected) , given only 169 runs superb fielder
Ehsan Adil 7 wickets , 170 runs allowed (Not selected)
Zulfiqar Babar 8 wickets (Not selected - branded test bowler)
Junaid Khan 6 wickets (Not selected)
Sohail Khan 4 wickets in 4 matches (Not selected)
Mohammad Sami 4 wickets economy 6.14 in 13 overs, gave 84 runs (Not selected)








Based on Statistical Data Collected from PSL Pakistani team should have been as follow to play Asia Cup/ T20 WORLD CUP


*(Criteria 5 batsmen , 1 All Rounder , 5 Bowlers)*

1- Akmal 83.75 runs ave (Lahore Qalanders)
2- Sarfraz Ahmed 43 runs ave (Quetta Gladiators)
3- Misbah 33 runs (Not selected) (Islamabad United)
4- Khalid Latif 32 runs (Not selected) (Islamabad United)
5- Hafeez , 26 runs ave (Peshawar Zalmi)

1 All Rounder
6- Mohammad Nawaz 18 runs ave/ 10 wickets (All Rounder, Spiner) (Quetta Gladiators)

5 Bowlers
7- Wahab Riaz - 12 wickets (Fast Bowler) (Peshawar Zalmi)
8- Mohammad Amir 7 wickets 150 runs given good control (Karachi United)
9- Ehsan Adil 7 wickets , 170 runs allowed (Not selected) (Lahore Qalanders)
10- Mohammad Asghar 10 wickets (Not selected, spiner) (Peshawar Zalmi)
11- Shahid Afridi 9 wickets (Spinner) (Peshawar Zalmi)


*EXTRA (Criteria 2 batsmen , 2 fast , 1 spinner , 1 economy bowler)*
Ahmed Shehzad 27 runs (Not selected) (Quetta Gladiators)
Mohammad Rizwan 27 runs (Not selected) (Lahore Qalandars)

Bowlers selected based on economy and wickets

Fast bowlers
Rank 1 Mohammad Sami 4 wickets for 84, economy 6.14 in 13 overs (Karachi United)
Rank 2 Anwar Ali 7 wickets but 200 given no control bad economy 8.7 (Quetta Gladiators)
Rank 3 Irfan 3 wickets weak fitness & fielding, economy 8.5 (Islamabad United)

Spinner 
Rank 1 Zulfiqar Babar 8 wickets (Not selected - better stats then Ajmal) (Quetta Gladiators)
He just created history with 9th wicket stand in league


Break down 
Quetta Gladiators - 4 players
Peshawar Zalmi - 4 players
Lahore Qalander - 3 players
Islamabad United - 3 players
Karachi Kings - 2 players

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Pakistan batting order's averages in PSL 20 overs
> 
> *Batsmen:*
> Akmal 83.75 runs
> Sarfraz Ahmed 43 runs
> Hafeez , 26 runs
> Malik 26 runs
> Mohammad Nawaz 19 runs
> Afridi 11 runs
> Imad Wasim 7 runs
> Babar Azam 7 runs
> *Khurram Manzoor 0 runs average in psl ?????????
> Iftikhar Ahmed ??? not recall who this is *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Khalid Latif 32 runs (Not selected)
> Misbah 33 runs (Not selected)
> Sharjeel Khan 27 (Not selected)
> Mohammad Rizwan 27 runs (Not selected)
> Ahmed Shehzad 27 runs (Not selected)
> Azhar Ali 23 runs (Not selected)
> 
> Bowlers
> Wahab Riaz - 12 wickets in 8 games
> Mohammad Nawaz 10 wickets
> Shahid Afridi 9 wickets
> Mohammad Amir 7 wickets 150 runs given
> Anwar Ali 7 wickets but 200 runs allowed no control
> Imad Wasim 4 wickets
> Irfan 3 wickets, fitness level lasted just 3 games, weak fielder
> Rank #24 Rumman Raees (Selected for economy ) LOL RUNS GIVEN *180* runs for only 4 wickets ( Sifarishi player)
> Shoaib Malik 1 wicket !!! ( Sifarishi player)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mohammad Asghar 10 wickets (Not selected) , given only 169 runs superb fielder
> Ehsan Adil 7 wickets , 170 runs allowed (Not selected)
> Zulfiqar Babar 8 wickets (Not selected - branded test bowler)
> Junaid Khan 6 wickets (Not selected)
> Sohail Khan 4 wickets in 4 matches (Not selected)
> Mohammad Sami 4 wickets economy 6.14 in 13 overs, gave 84 runs (Not selected)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on Statistical Data Collected from PSL Pakistani team should have been as follow to play Asia Cup/ T20 WORLD CUP
> 
> 
> *(Criteria 5 batsmen , 1 All Rounder , 5 Bowlers)*
> 
> 1- Akmal 83.75 runs ave (Lahore Qalanders)
> 2- Sarfraz Ahmed 43 runs ave (Quetta Gladiators)
> 3- Misbah 33 runs (Not selected) (Islamabad United)
> 4- Khalid Latif 32 runs (Not selected) (Islamabad United)
> 5- Hafeez , 26 runs ave (Peshawar Zalmi)
> 
> 1 All Rounder
> 6- Mohammad Nawaz 18 runs ave/ 10 wickets (All Rounder, Spiner) (Quetta Gladiators)
> 
> 5 Bowlers
> 7- Wahab Riaz - 12 wickets (Fast Bowler) (Peshawar Zalmi)
> 8- Mohammad Amir 7 wickets 150 runs given good control (Karachi United)
> 9- Ehsan Adil 7 wickets , 170 runs allowed (Not selected) (Lahore Qalanders)
> 10- Mohammad Asghar 10 wickets (Not selected, spiner) (Peshawar Zalmi)
> 11- Shahid Afridi 9 wickets (Spinner) (Peshawar Zalmi)
> 
> 
> *EXTRA (Criteria 2 batsmen , 2 fast , 1 spinner , 1 economy bowler)*
> Ahmed Shehzad 27 runs (Not selected) (Quetta Gladiators)
> Mohammad Rizwan 27 runs (Not selected) (Lahore Qalandars)
> 
> Bowlers selected based on economy and wickets
> 
> Fast bowlers
> Rank 1 Mohammad Sami 4 wickets for 84, economy 6.14 in 13 overs (Karachi United)
> Rank 2 Anwar Ali 7 wickets but 200 given no control bad economy 8.7 (Quetta Gladiators)
> Rank 3 Irfan 3 wickets weak fitness & fielding, economy 8.5 (Islamabad United)
> 
> Spinner
> Rank 1 Zulfiqar Babar 8 wickets (Not selected - better stats then Ajmal) (Quetta Gladiators)
> He just created history with 9th wicket stand in league
> 
> 
> Break down
> Quetta Gladiators - 4 players
> Peshawar Zalmi - 4 players
> Lahore Qalander - 3 players
> Islamabad United - 3 players
> Karachi Kings - 2 players


Out of those selected for squad Wahab Riaz, Shahid Afridi, M. Amir, M. Nawaz are best. Going by PSL record.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Should be easy win for Bangladesh


----------



## Muhammad Omar

FULL_METAL said:


> That is cuz this is not a bilateral series, We do have to face Bangladesh too
> 
> BTW on a serious note bro, do you really think your trundlers stand a chance against the likes of Rohit and Kohli?



  Bangladesh will lose mark my words.... 

Well the team which will perform outstanding will win cricket is and unpredictable game   so waiting for the match day


----------



## bongbang

Man in form Tamim wont play. So not much hope for BD. There are many good hospitals in BD there is no reason he has to give birth in Malayasia.


----------



## Areesh

FULL_METAL said:


> That is cuz this is not a bilateral series, We do have to face Bangladesh too
> 
> BTW on a serious note bro, do you really think your trundlers stand a chance against the likes of Rohit and Kohli?



Lol Indian talking about trundlers.

Humanity has discovered water on mars but has failed to find a genuine fast bowler in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Ryuzaki said:


> Should be easy win for Bangladesh


We aren't that good in T20 or Test cricket yet. In T20 mostly due to lack of experience against tougher oppositions. Would have benefited us if it were the ODI format.

Here's the team list for those who don't know yet: 

India: Mahendra Singh Dhoni (captain and wicketkeeper), Shikhar Dhawan, Rohit Sharma, Virat Kohli, Yuvraj Singh, Ravindra Jadeja, Hardik Pandya, Ravichandran Ashwin, Jasprit Bumrah, Ashish Nehra, Suresh Raina, Ajinkya Rahane, Harbhajan Singh, Mohammed Shami, Pawan Negi. 

Pakistan: Shahid Afridi (captain), Mohammad Hafeez, Shoaib Malik, Umar Akmal, Sarfraz Ahmed (wicketkeeper), Immad Wasim, Anwer Ali, Babar Azam, Mohammad Nawaz, Mohammad Aamir, Iftikhar Ahmed, Mohammad Irfan, Rumman Raees, Wahab Riaz, Khurram Manzoor.

Bangladesh: Mashrafe Mortaza (captain), Shakib Al Hasan, Imrul Kayes, Mohammad Mithun, Mahmudullah, Mushfiqur Rahim (wicketkeeper), Soumya Sarkar, Sabbir Rahman, Nasir Hossain, Mustafizur Rahman, Al-Amin Hossain, Taskin Ahmed, Arafat Sunny, Abu Hider, Nurul Hasan. 

Sri Lanka: Lasith Malinga (captain), Angelo Mathews (vice-captain), Dinesh Chandimal (wicketkeeper), Tillakaratne Dilshan, Niroshan Dickwella (wicketkeeper), Shehan Jayasuriya, Milinda Siriwardena, Dasun Shanaka, Chamara Kapugedara, Nuwan Kulasekera, Dushmantha Chameera, Thisara Perera, Sachithra Senanayake, Rangana Herath, Jeffrey Vandersay.

Qualifying round teams:

Afghanistan: Asghar Stanikzai (captain), Noor Ali Zadran, Mohammad Shahzad (wicketkeeper), Usman Ghani, Mohammad Nabi, Karim Sadiq, Shafiqullah, Rashid Khan, Amir Hamza, Dawlat Zadran, Shapoor Zadran, Gulbadin Naib, Samiullah Shenwari, Najibullah Zadran, Yamin Ahmadzai.

Hong Kong: Tanwir Afzal (captain), Aizaz Khan, Anshy Rath, Babar Hayat, Christopher Carter (wicketkeeper), Mark Chapman, Haseeb Amjad, Adil Mehmood, Nadeem Ahmed, Nizakat Khan, Kinchit Shah, Ninad Shah, Tanveer Ahmed, Waqas Barkat, Waqas Khan.

Oman: Sultan Ahmed (captain and wicketkeeper), Aamir Kaleem (vice-captain), Aaqib Sulehri, Adnan Ilyas, Amir Ali, Munis Ansari, Bilal Khan, Jatinder Singh, Ajay Lalcheta, Mehran Khan, Rajeshkumar Ranpura, Sufyan Mehmood, Vaibhav Wategaonkar, Zeeshan Maqsood, Zeeshan Siddiqui.

United Arab Emirates: Amjad Javed (captain), Mohammad Kaleem, Rohan Mustafa, Shaiman Anwar, Mohammad Shahzad, Swapnil Patil (vice-captain and wicketkeeper), Usman Mushtaq, Ahmed Raza, Zaheer Maqsood, Mohammad Naveed, Farhan Ahmed, Qadeer Ahmed, Mohammad Usman, Fahad Tariq, Saqlain Haider.


----------



## bongbang

Peace786 said:


> Tamim has given birth to whom
> 
> 
> 
> Tamim has given birth to whom



Tamim will be on paternal leave.


----------



## Super Falcon

FULL_METAL said:


> That is cuz this is not a bilateral series, We do have to face Bangladesh too
> 
> BTW on a serious note bro, do you really think your trundlers stand a chance against the likes of Rohit and Kohli?


Rohit and kholi are not godfathers nor they gog gurantee hundreds yes they are good players but only one good bowl needed to take their stumps uprooted like junaid khan did it in india remember 2014 series yes we are bad when we play bad but when we play on top u bring 11 kholi still we win and once a commentator said u never know whick pak team we r playing so dont be complecent bangla also beaten u and new lankans too ur not immortal yet


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Peace786 said:


> Tamim has given birth to whom
> 
> 
> 
> Tamim has given birth to whom



Tamim is out because of His new born baby... he's with his wife


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Asia Cup - 1st match, Qualifying Group Afghanistan v United Arab Emirates

United Arab Emirates won by 16 runs



FULL_METAL said:


> BTW on a serious note bro, do you really think your trundlers stand a chance against the likes of Rohit and Kohli?


4-1 against new australian side in recent one day series


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> 4-1 against new australian side in recent one day series


You forgot its T20
3-0 against Aussies


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

45'22' said:


> You forgot its T20
> 3-0 against Aussies


We will see in asia cup and t20 world cup..India performed poorly in previous two asia cup 2012 and 2014 held in Bangladesh where they did not even reach in final even when had strong team


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> We will see in asia cup and t20 world cup..India performed poorly in previous two asia cup 2012 and 2014 held in Bangladesh where they did not even reach in final even when had strong team


Yeah...we did a Pakistan then
Lets see what happens this time


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

45'22' said:


> Yeah...we did a Pakistan then
> Lets see what happens this time


well t20 is anybody game ..few good over win you matches..did you watched teh first t20 match between young sri lankan team and experienced Indian side?..anything can happen on day

[video]



[/video]


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> well t20 is anybody game ..few good over win you matches..did you watched teh first t20 match between young sri lankan team and experienced Indian side?..anything can happen on day
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Yeah.. we took them lightly
Anyways i m not intersted in asia cup where only 5 times are there....any team can go up with sheer luck which will not be the case with wc
I am eagerly waiting for that one


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

45'22' said:


> Yeah.. we took them lightly
> Anyways i m not intersted in asia cup where only 5 times are there....any team can go up with sheer luck which will not be the case with wc
> I am eagerly waiting for that one


This asia cup will be entertaining because of t20 formats..only two top team will play final after playing against each others so you can win one match with luck but not every single match..well asia cup is preparation for t20 world cup for India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and banagldesh..not even sure yet that Pakistan will play t20 world cup


----------



## FULL_METAL

Raja.Pakistani said:


> 4-1 against new australian side in recent one day series


You are being criminally insane if you think Pakistan is Australia, and we did thrash them in the t20 in case you dont know that



Areesh said:


> Lol Indian talking about trundlers.
> 
> Humanity has discovered water on mars but has failed to find a genuine fast bowler in India.



Do name one class fast bowler in this current Pakistani team? Wahab Riyaz? who recently got buttfcuked by NZ tailenders?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

FULL_METAL said:


> You are being criminally insane if you think Pakistan is Australia, and we did thrash them in the t20 in case you dont know that
> ?


beta yaad karoo our previous encounter in asia cup khas kar kohli k emotion aur stop riding on high horses 

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FULL_METAL

Raja.Pakistani said:


> beta yaad karoo our previous encounter in asia cup khas kar kohli k emotion aur stop riding on high horses
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Munna utni dur jaane ki zarurat nahi bus last world cup me tumko jo dhoya tha kohli ne wo yaad rakhna, this current Pakistani team is pathetic to say the least, winning against bangladesh will be a real challenge for you guys let alone beating India


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

FULL_METAL said:


> Munna utni dur jaane ki zarurat nahi bus last world cup me tumko jo dhoya tha kohli ne wo yaad rakhna, this current Pakistani team is pathetic to say the least, winning against bangladesh will be a real challenge for you guys let alone beating India


Tumara indian media b lambi lambi shorta ha lakin bangdlesh se b nhi jeet sakhey world champion lol

[video]



[/video]


----------



## FULL_METAL

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Tumara indian media b lambi lambi shorta ha lakin bangdlesh se b nhi jeet sakhey world champion lol
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Chaman bahar that was years ago !!!Current BD team is 10 times better than this Pak team, 3-0 wala dhulai bhul gaye kya? anyways lets discuss rationally, which team do you think will have the upper hand this Asia cup? India or Pakistan?


----------



## ganesh623

Asia cup would be interesting to say. And since its a t20 format it could be anybodies day, no one team is a real favourite here.

And anyone saying our this player is absent so we are poor are not even worthy to send their team. Team which relies just on one player and dismisses the team does not deserve any respect.


----------



## 911

Kohli is not playing i think?


----------



## ganesh623

911 said:


> Kohli is not playing i think?


He is playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

It is an irrelevant tournament - no need to be at each others' throats. And T20 is really unpredictable. I feel bad for the Lankans - with Malinga past him prime and no Sanga or Jaya and even Dilshan pushing 40 - they seem like a far cry from 2-3 years ago when they were really formidable.


----------



## 911

ganesh623 said:


> He is playing.


Oh ya right. He just skipped Sri Lanka series...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

FULL_METAL said:


> Chaman bahar that was years ago !!!Current BD team is 10 times better than this Pak team, 3-0 wala dhulai bhul gaye kya? anyways lets discuss rationally, which team do you think will have the upper hand this Asia cup? India or Pakistan?


You are just talking non sense. India was very strong team in 2012( after winning world cup 2011) and 2014 but still they lost matches in asia cup and could not manage to be in final. I never insulted any team but said that any team can win it on their day if hold their nerve and give permanence as per their abilities. It was you who was riding on high horses and was boosting your ego by degrading others If you bother to read your your first post.. Bangladesh is no doubt strong team on home condition and it was not just Pakistan who lost series over there but India and south africa also lost their recent series in Bangladesh so are they weaker team than Bangladesh?

India crash to humiliating series defeat against Bangladesh - Times of India

Bangladesh seal series with nine-wicket win | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Soulspeek

Why are we even playing Asia Cup when World Cup is just round the corner? We should send our B team to see if any of them deserve a seat in National Team.


----------



## ganesh623

Soulspeek said:


> Why are we even playing Asia Cup when World Cup is just round the corner? We should send our B team to see if any of them deserve a seat in National Team.



B teeam ?
You are underestimating asia cup. Didn't we lost the series against bangladesh in this over confidence ?

And it would be good practice before world cup to get into that t20 frame of mind and sharpen the skills.


----------



## Soulspeek

What if Kohli, Raina, Ashwin or Rohit gets injured just before WC?


ganesh623 said:


> B teeam ?
> You are underestimating asia cup. Didn't we lost the series against bangladesh in this over confidence ?
> 
> And it would be good practice before world cup to get into that t20 frame of mind and sharpen the skills.


----------



## 911

Soulspeek said:


> What if Kohli, Raina, Ashwin or Rohit gets injured just before WC?


Its T20 not One day so they won't get exhausted. If players fear injury then how will they be able to play?


----------



## Archie

Has Bangladesh become the permanent host of the Asia cup.

coz I dont recall India or Lanka hosting this cup in last few years


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Any body has the schedule for this tournament ? And where will the matches be played, only in Dhaka?



Archie said:


> Has Bangladesh become the permanent host of the Asia cup.
> 
> coz I dont recall India or Lanka hosting this cup in last few years



This time was our chance but because we had to host ICC T20 World cup too, so BCCI made arrangements with BCB taking into consideration PCB and SLCB.


----------



## ganesh623

Soulspeek said:


> What if Kohli, Raina, Ashwin or Rohit gets injured just before WC?



They can get injured during practice sessions as well. it has happened with lot of the players before.

This is not a excuse to not play a multination tournament.


----------



## Winchester

Stupid a$$ tournament with zero value


----------



## 911

Asia Cup Qualifiers

Last match Oman vs UAE
UAE scored 172/6 in 20 overs

For Afghanistan to qualify, Oman must score 145+ and lose

For UAE to qualify, Oman must be restricted below 144

For Oman to qualify, win match within 13.5 overs.


----------



## Pakistani till death

India are favourites no doubt! However Pakistan will come second. We have been playing good t20s recently and the PSL gave our players a boost! The weakest team is definitely Sri Lanka here. Bangladesh will be a tough side to beat but i don't see them winning this. At the end of the day this is t20 where one over one catch one big over changes the whole match and the home ground advantage doesn't really work here so sorry Bangladesh. Hoping for another cracking 2014 asia cup type match against India!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

911 said:


> Asia Cup Qualifiers
> 
> Last match Oman vs UAE
> UAE scored 172/6 in 20 overs
> 
> For Afghanistan to qualify, Oman must score 145+ and lose
> 
> For UAE to qualify, Oman must be restricted below 144
> 
> For Oman to qualify, win match within 13.5 overs.



OMAN 12/3  (2.2 Overs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Bangladeshi bowlers vs Indian Batsmen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Muhammad Omar said:


> OMAN 12/3  (2.2 Overs)


UAE almost qualified.....



bongbang said:


> Bangladeshi bowlers vs Indian Batsmen


Bangladesh no more a minnow.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Afghans are out so is Oman .... it's UAE that qualified in Asia Cup


----------



## 911

Soulspeek said:


> What if Kohli, Raina, Ashwin or Rohit gets injured just before WC?


Kya bhai nazar lagadi apne 
Parthiv Patel to join Indian squad for Asia Cup 2016 - Cricbuzz


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*So Final Squad of Pakistan Changes are Players names **in **Red*

*Pakistan Squad for Asia Cup after some changing :*

*Shahid Afridi (C)
Sarfraz Ahmad (WK)
Mohammad Hafeez
Khurram Manzoor
Shoaib Malik 
Sharjeel Khan
Khalid Latif 
Umar Akmal
Immad Wasim 
Mohammad Nawaz
Anwar Ali
Mohammad Amir 
Mohammad Irfan
Mohammad Sami
Wahab Riaz*



911 said:


> Kya bhai nazar lagadi apne
> Parthiv Patel to join Indian squad for Asia Cup 2016 - Cricbuzz


 
MS Dhoni got Injured?? 

Injuries injuries everywhere


----------



## 911

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mohammad Sami


M.Sami has incredible economy, avg. and strike rate so far in PSL.


----------



## Soulspeek

I hadn't named Dhoni though...


911 said:


> Kya bhai nazar lagadi apne
> Parthiv Patel to join Indian squad for Asia Cup 2016 - Cricbuzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

According to Mathew Hayden, India, Australia, South Africa and *Bangladesh *are semifinalist contenders in World T20 cup lol
The Ring Side View Hayden’s predictions for the T20 World Cup + Australian T20 cricket


----------



## Muhammad Omar

911 said:


> M.Sami has incredible economy, avg. and strike rate so far in PSL.



you following PSL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Muhammad Omar said:


> you following PSL


no Indian follow PSL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

BDforever said:


> no Indian follow PSL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

FULL_METAL said:


> That is cuz this is not a bilateral series, We do have to face Bangladesh too
> 
> BTW on a serious note bro, do you really think your trundlers stand a chance against the likes of Rohit and Kohli?


India–Pakistan cricket rivalry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Muhammad Omar said:


> Afghans are out so is Oman .... it's UAE that qualified in Asia Cup


A chunk of Emirati players are Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Muhammad Omar said:


> you following PSL





BDforever said:


> no Indian follow PSL


Sports is sports. And India Pakistan game soon so keeping eye on rivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Muhammad Omar said:


> *So Final Squad of Pakistan Changes are Players names **in **Red*
> 
> *Pakistan Squad for Asia Cup after some changing :*
> 
> *Shahid Afridi (C)*
> *Sarfraz Ahmad (WK)*
> *Mohammad Hafeez*
> *Khurram Manzoor*
> *Shoaib Malik *
> *Sharjeel Khan*
> *Khalid Latif *
> *Umar Akmal*
> *Immad Wasim *
> *Mohammad Nawaz*
> *Anwar Ali*
> *Mohammad Amir *
> *Mohammad Irfan*
> *Mohammad Sami*
> *Wahab Riaz*
> 
> 
> 
> MS Dhoni got Injured??
> 
> Injuries injuries everywhere


Khuram manzoor? Why he was not selected in any psl team if he is talented to be in national team?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Khuram manzoor? Why he was not selected in any psl team if he is talented to be in national team?



Bhai wo Parchi pe aaya hai   apna T20 debut kre ga aaj tk T20 ni khela wo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bhai wo Parchi pe aaya hai   apna T20 debut kre ga aaj tk T20 ni khela wo


Only PCB can make such decisions.


----------



## Endeavour

So india and bangladesh kick off asia cup in 40 mins from now.

Hope to view a good contest.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Endeavour said:


> So india and bangladesh kick off asia cup in 40 mins from now.
> 
> Hope to view a good contest.



Easy match for India


----------



## Endeavour

Muhammad Omar said:


> Easy match for India



India and pakstan both have recently tasted this easy flavour.

Hopefully india wont underestimate bangali team again.

Its a green pitch and it rained in the morning. So wont be a absolute typical subcontinent belter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Endeavour said:


> India and pakstan both have recently tasted this easy flavour.
> 
> Hopefully india wont underestimate bangali team again.
> 
> Its a green pitch and it rained in the morning. So wont be a absolute typical subcontinent belter.



Point but Both India and Pakistan will be ready for Bangali this time


----------



## Ryuzaki

Very green pitch,hopefully India bats second


----------



## CHD

I am already feeling sad for crying bangalis in the stand over the next 2 weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ryuzaki said:


> Very green pitch,hopefully India bats second



*Bangladesh have won the toss and opted to bowl.*


----------



## bongbang

Peace786 said:


> The sharma guy is doing some good bangla spanking.



Sakib dropped catch of Sarma after that he started spanking.


----------



## Major Sam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Soumya the Baniya is out..


----------



## Endeavour

Are they even trying to win?


----------



## 911

The way India started i was expecting 130 max...


----------



## @RV

Ban 50 in 9.3 overs

Imrul kayes out
Ban 50-3 in 9.5 overs


----------



## Ragnar

82-5. Sabbir gone..


----------



## Parul

Banglawash Done. 

Congratulations to Team India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Its raining (or hail?).. Fcuk..!!


----------



## bongbang

Indians bribed Shakib


----------



## Ragnar

6th Wicket down..

7th Wicket down. Nehra on a hat trick..


----------



## Nilgiri

Required run rate almost 30. 

Bangladesh refusing to try a last charge. BORING!



Peace786 said:


> Share the pics please.I am out of home.



Didn't take screen caps sorry. Maybe someone will post later.


----------



## Ragnar

Yuvraj was useless with bat, wasn't called to bowl. Looked unfit in field. Might try Rahane next. Jadeja is good enough for fifth bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Yuvi's time is over....

Won by 45 runs


----------



## Ragnar

Bore match TBH..


----------



## Nilgiri

Keep Nehra (bowled really well), replace Yuvi (meh).

Also keep an eye on Dhawan if his performance does not improve.

I miss Sehwag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Choose the odd one 








Nilgiri said:


> I miss Sehwag


Same .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Ragnar said:


> Bore match TBH..



We should not give them too much hope, I think the balance was right this game.

For better match, we got Pakistan and SL.


----------



## Super Falcon

Bumrah gonna get lot of beating with his bowling he is rookie to me


----------



## farhan_9909

India in better form than Pakistan


----------



## EAK

what happened to cricketing supa powa today ..bangla's self-claimed best bowler of the world had some whipping today 40 for 4 ..lol.. on a serious note i was supporting bangladesh today but...match was boring totally one sided ..indian form looks good.. specially rohit..
Well good luck to bangladeshi brothers for rest of the tournament..may you win some thing to keep that bubble of ego ..joy bangla


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PSL jaisa maza nahi hai is Asian cup main

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bangladesh restricted India to 50/3 in 10 overs

and then they forgot what is good bowling and fielding...

Congrats to India


----------



## Hasan89

This is T20 format some people really dont use their brain before commenting BS!

Bangladesh never been good T20 side. But still not easy to beat. They did beat a good Pakistan T20 side last year that too so easily.

Please dont comment on BD in general this is t20 and most dont take this seriously.
ODI is BD's main strength. Talk when ODI match/Series starts.

At this format any associates can have chance against BD - thats how bad the T20 side is.
But it doesnt or shouldn't hide the thumping BD gave in ODI's last year to 3 top sides.

This is the only format I think Pak can beat India. Pak Odi side is weak ranking says it all. But t20 side seems to have all areas covered. I would back Pakistan to win.

Support any team, against the over the top arrogant ultra nationalistic Indians!


----------



## @RV

Peace786 said:


> Ompiring ganda hua.ICC is a corrupt organization.Shakib was bribed by BCCI and his mother is in captive of Sidhu..hum chorrega nahi..EE sab na cholbe.



Good one


----------



## WAJsal

Amir needs to come through this tournament, can easily rip through any team, needs to swing it.


----------



## 911

I'm more keen to see how M. Sami performes in the series.

Today rooting for Bangla against UAE.


----------



## WAJsal

911 said:


> I'm more keen to see how M. Sami performes in the series.


He too can swing it with pace, then we have Irfan who is deadly on these pitches-expecting our bowling to do very well here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Hasan89 said:


> Support any team, against the over the top arrogant ultra nationalistic Indians!


----------



## WAJsal

I am expecting a good game of Cricket, no fighting guys.


----------



## egodoc222

114/7 18.2ov
Against uae!!
BD...WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Bangladesh ka maza ni raha


----------



## 911

egodoc222 said:


> 114/7 18.2ov
> Against uae!!
> BD...WTF?


Can't take any team lightly now

Bangladeshi bowlers have the potential to win the game


----------



## Phoenix89

Waiting for tomorrow's game.

Should be a close contest, after so long India pakistan will play against each other, loving it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

What? for once my screen froze.. & UAE lost three wkts in a blinker? 

BD could cause a upset here...


----------



## bongbang

BD won. UAE 82 all out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

bongbang said:


> BD won. UAE 82 all out.


If UAE was all out before 59, BD would have been 2nd in points table. UAE was 55/8 at one point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

[video]



[/video]



bongbang said:


> BD won. UAE 82 all out.


You guys made very poor pitches for t20


----------



## Endeavour

So would pakistan prefer a green pitch to assist their bowlers ?

I am curous to see new pakistani bowling attack against india. Especially amir.


----------



## JanjaWeed

After yesterday's clash of titans...its the turn of minnows today! 



Peace786 said:


> We are going to demolish Indian batting line up today.You will see the stumps rolling on the ground when likes of irfan,_Amit_,wahab will be bowling at 150kmph.Our batting line up is pretty good also.


Who is this yindoo baniya called Amit in your team?


----------



## truthseeker2010

IMO
today: pakistan
T20 world cup: India

what do you guys think?


----------



## 45'22'

truthseeker2010 said:


> IMO
> today: pakistan
> T20 world cup: India
> 
> what do you guys think?


I have a feeling that virat will click today....lets see


----------



## truthseeker2010

45'22' said:


> I have a feeling that virat will click today....lets see



if the pitch remains as it had been for last two days, then i don't think so


----------



## 45'22'

truthseeker2010 said:


> if the pitch remains as it had been for last two days, then i don't think so


The pitch will be green....the good part is our bowlers will get some help to take down the Pakistani batting line up......
As far as batting is concerned....we will need just 2 out of 7 to perform to make a decent total(150)
165 would be a winning score for us here
If India bats first and manages to restrict under 135 then it would be Pak


----------



## Musafir117

What time game start? Pakistani time^ ^
Any link to watch free on mobile? Someone anyone pleaseeeee.


----------



## 45'22'

Musafir117 said:


> What time game start? Pakistani time^ ^
> Any link to watch free on mobile? Someone anyone pleaseeeee.


1-6.30 Pak,7.00 Ind
2-smartcric.com/#pagetwo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Time for some trolls 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703502077322858496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703508639487647745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani till death



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

I think Pakistan will win today,they are simply a much better team!


----------



## WAJsal

Ryuzaki said:


> I think Pakistan will win today,they are simply a much better team!


Not really, India's batting is much settled and better. Our Batting order relies on a few Batsmen, they fail it's like a deck of cards. I am expecting our bowlers to give India a tough time. Not a lot of hype, but should be a good game.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Ryuzaki said:


> I think Pakistan will win today,they are simply a much better team!



Sir jee, win or lose to bad me decide honge, par aap pehle se he aisa kahoge to match me maza nahi aayega. Be positive.

Aaj kuch bhi ho,sabse jada faayda Bangladeshiso ko hai, aaj ya to unke baap jeetenge ya unke dada 

PS:- Mazak, don't take seriously Bangladeshis.


----------



## farhan_9909

We can sacrify this game for the sake the safety of our kashmiri brothers though we have not planned it yet


----------



## A$HU

farhan_9909 said:


> We can sacrify this game for the sake the safety of our kashmiri brothers though we have not planned it yet


Abhi se excuses.Kuch toh confidence rakho.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

farhan_9909 said:


> We can sacrify this game for the sake the safety of our kashmiri brothers though we have not planned it yet



How did you forget the JNU and other liberal communists ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703199244547567616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703520730923708417


----------



## WAR-rior

WAJsal said:


> Not really, India's batting is much settled and better. Our Batting order relies on a few Batsmen, they fail it's like a deck of cards. I am expecting our bowlers to give India a tough time. Not a lot of hype, but should be a good game.


Why bother answer? It was a troll post.



farhan_9909 said:


> We can sacrify this game for the sake the safety of our kashmiri brothers though we have not planned it yet


As always? So cute of you. 



Peace786 said:


> We are going to demolish Indian batting line up today.You will see the stumps rolling on the ground when likes of irfan,Amit,wahab will be bowling at 150kmph.Our batting line up is pretty good also.


OK. 

Kal bhagna mat. Yahin milenge. 



truthseeker2010 said:


> IMO
> today: pakistan
> T20 world cup: India
> 
> what do you guys think?


Casino mein hai kya? Ek tu ek main? 

The good team wins. And that's India as of now. 

I don't see even a close contest. Pakistan has degraded enuf and India has upgraded enuf. No comparison. 

Emotions and pressure is things of past. Under Dhoni, Indiana don't consider Pakistan match as pressure game but just another game in a tournament.


----------



## paritosh

WAJsal said:


> Not really, India's batting is much settled and better. Our Batting order relies on a few Batsmen, they fail it's like a deck of cards. I am expecting our bowlers to give India a tough time. Not a lot of hype, but should be a good game.


Batting indeed should be the deciding factor as there seems to be a perceivable gap between the two teams in that department. The current Indian bowling line-up is a far improved bowling line-up for T-20s than most others face by Pak batsmen.
I think the way India has an edge in 50-50 matches especially in the high-stakes ones, Pakistan has the edge in T20 on a general basis as somehow Pak performs better in short bursts


----------



## Soulspeek

Supporters of both sides trying their best to jinx each other's team by praising their opponents!!


----------



## arp2041

Muhammad Omar said:


> Asia Cup in T20 Format for the First time   things gonna be exciting



Only Cricketing Supernova BD can WIN any cup.....be it ASIA or SOLAR SYSTEM!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

45'22' said:


> 1-6.30 Pak,7.00 Ind
> 2-smartcric.com/#pagetwo


I tried but it's not working^ - ^


----------



## WAR-rior

Musafir117 said:


> I tried but it's not working^ - ^


Match to shuru hone de. It will start.


----------



## kalibr

pakistan to bat first, good decision.............


----------



## Endeavour

Afridi tosses, Dhoni calls tails, and he calls right. *India will bowl first*.


----------



## kalibr

but pakistan line up look promising...


----------



## 911

Expected playing 11.


----------



## Rahil khan

kalibr said:


> but pakistan line up look promising...


Pakistani team is looking good on paper after some long time...combination of good hitters along with fast bowlers....but when you see Dhoni padded up behind the wicket or even in front...Who Knows...!! It would be a good match, but India has definite advantage.


----------



## jarves

Pakistani team has a very solid lineup.


----------



## 911

First ball 

Hafeez looks in form.

Nice off cutter


----------



## kalibr

*4*

out


----------



## kalibr

hafeez ho jaya khuda hafeez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

4/1


----------



## kalibr

its maiden over


----------



## Roybot

Buddhe ghode me abhi bhi jaan hai.


----------



## 911

Good bowling by Bumrah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

Disappointed in afridi.
In this format he shud come to open the innings.


----------



## 911

Short ball 4



Endeavour said:


> Disappointed in afridi.
> In this format he shud come to open the innings.


He good at end. Always need openers who can stay longer on crease.


----------



## kalibr

useless ashis nehra

is always act as looser for india....i hate him


----------



## farhan_9909

Abhi to party shuru hue hai.

Sharjeel chal jay bus


----------



## 911

Sharjeel carrying good form of PSL.


----------



## kalibr

out


----------



## 911

Nazar lag gyi


----------



## farhan_9909

aj lagta hai phir se bbezti honi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalibr

as predicted by many playing short and going home


----------



## Endeavour

911 said:


> Short ball 4
> 
> 
> He good at end. Always need openers who can stay longer on crease.


It's 20-20. 
And the way these openers have played, afridi looks far better prospect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

sania mirza husband on pitch


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan has home crowd like advantage. They must win this match to make us happy. If Pakistan win today then Bangladeshi will celebrate as their team won. So what say Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

bus run rate ko 7 se kam na karey to wickets ka khair hai


----------



## 911

Out

Nvm umpire


----------



## farhan_9909

umpire zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Peace786 said:


> @Roybot 13 of your buddhe ghoda over lol.


 
That's average in T-20


----------



## kalibr

chutia umpire

clear nick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

kohli *c muhh ka control ni


----------



## egodoc222

Kitnaey paise diye nawaz ne umpire ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Khurram 10 for 18 

parchi player


----------



## 911

120 bhi kafi lagte h vs Pakistan bowlers.


----------



## Endeavour

Umpire ka naam kya hai?


----------



## farhan_9909

bat hi ni lag rha

aisa lag rha hai jaise bret ler ya shoaib akhtar bowling krwa rhe ho


----------



## 911

egodoc222 said:


> Kitnaey paise diye nawaz ne umpire ko?


Ye Bangladeshi shor mcha re hai jaan ke taki umpire ko kuch na sunne


----------



## kalibr

what a direct hit


----------



## egodoc222

Gaya


----------



## 911

Mast run out


----------



## kalibr

good fielding


----------



## farhan_9909

Kashmir k liye kuch bhi ye to aik asia cup ka match hai


----------



## egodoc222

911 said:


> Ye Bangladeshi shor mcha re hai jaan ke taki umpire ko kuch na sunne


Such slaves they are.....we shouldn't have liberated them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalibr

run rate is 5.3 t20 h ya one day


----------



## farhan_9909

Peace786 said:


> 7 kab pahuncha RR



Pta ni


----------



## Endeavour

Run outs, Pakistan and comedy, never ever ending saga.


----------



## egodoc222

No.4


----------



## halupridol

Ek aur gaya


----------



## kalibr

afridi ka out of 6 m se 4 gaya....


----------



## egodoc222

Peace786 said:


> Cook..Malik gone.


Cook? Ye kya?


----------



## Pumba

farhan_9909 said:


> Kashmir k liye kuch bhi ye to aik asia cup ka match hai


Angoor bohot khatte hain


----------



## farhan_9909

buahahahahaha


----------



## kalibr

100 ban to jaiga na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

100 looking too much now


----------



## kalibr

lol 5 gone


----------



## bongbang

pakistan 50 all out


----------



## egodoc222

5


----------



## halupridol

Oh sheeet,,,ek aur lagatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Out. After long time huge smile on Yuvraj Singh's face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

What the


----------



## WAJsal

Our batsmen doing what they do best. No one can beat them in this regard.


----------



## Pumba

I am watching match on my phone.
Bloody 1 over delay


----------



## bongbang

Seems so many illegal pakistanis in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Psl ka experience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Anothr,,,,this is crazy !!!


----------



## kalibr

out boom boom doom doom


----------



## egodoc222

6


----------



## farhan_9909

kaminay kam az kam 100 to kr hi le warna naak katwa dengay jo thori si bachi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

bhai 50 to ban jaiga na

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## WAJsal

WTF is happening, i am closing this thread and banning anyone who posts regarding Asia cup, WTF man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

My National Game is Hockey....!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

Damn, my favorite afridi gone.


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

no one told pakistani players not to take risk when ball is in the hands of Jadeja..


----------



## jarves

Really dissapointed in Pakistans perfomance.


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

kohli was mocking afridi.. Lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Afridi ko aj hi retirement deni chahiye


----------



## Great Sachin

6 gone ..that too after umpire saved 2 with blunder decisions....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yaduveer

Ha Ha Ha .. ho gayi na taany taany fiss...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

India Pakistan both have 74 lowest score.


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> Afridi ko aj hi retirement deni chahiye



Baqi sare to bara score kar ke Gaye hain. :/


----------



## WAR-rior

Some reason he is entitled with 'Sir'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

rip Pakistan


----------



## Great Sachin

India should allowed Pakistan to make some run.....unless T20 will become T10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Misbah kahan hai


----------



## Great Sachin

when Boom Boom is coming ?


----------



## WAJsal

Sarfaraz dhoka nahe dega, he will make a double hundred today. BTW i am in love with Nehra-very impressive. Not as effective, unlucky guy,


----------



## kalibr

farhan_9909 said:


> Misbah kahan hai


mujhe to pura pakistani batsman misba hi lag raha h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## topgun047

UAE vs Pakistan shud be interesting match.


----------



## jarves

Great Sachin said:


> when Boom Boom is coming ?


Run out already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

@The Eagle had ho gae hai Wase itny poor batting. Ho gae excitement Khatam lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Sarfaraz ko MOM milna wala hai

Mujhe aik peer ne bataya hai


----------



## Endeavour

Rameez raja getting into his acts of what he does best. 
Badmouthing Pakistani team.


----------



## farhan_9909

MashAllah

partnership 7 of 15


----------



## Al-zakir

Yaar Bangladesh played much better than Pakistan. Seriously man, what kind of crap is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Sarfaraz dhoka nahe dega, he will make a double hundred today. BTW i am in love with Nehra-very impressive. Not as effective, unlucky guy,



Agar koi sath batsman ho sahy wala to chances bhi thay. Very stupid decision by Afridi to take the 2nd run. I was hoping him to play maturely and let sarfraz hold the game.


----------



## WAJsal

Six..... just kidding 


farhan_9909 said:


> MashAllah
> 
> partnership 7 of 15


Wallah, Partnership of the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

Ramiz is saying that it is school boys stuff


----------



## paritosh

WAJsal said:


> Sarfaraz dhoka nahe dega, he will make a double hundred today. BTW i am in love with Nehra-very impressive. Not as effective, unlucky guy,


yaar he has been an inspiration. When he was young toh galli ke kutte ki tarah pitayi hoti thi...at 36 he made a comeback...and a great one at that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

7


----------



## kalibr

gone no 7


----------



## halupridol

Gone ,,7th down


----------



## WAJsal

Great Sachin said:


> Ramiz is saying that it is school boys stuff


If not worse. Chalo nazar lag gaey is partnership ko bhe.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @The Eagle had ho gae hai Wase itny poor batting. Ho gae excitement Khatam lol.



Not up-to the mark indeed......


----------



## farhan_9909

mashAllah


----------



## kasper95

why is ashwin not bowling


----------



## Spring Onion

Boys in my colony are firing in happiness     yara main nay bhi bharot pe hee laga di hoti


----------



## The Eagle

Gali Cricket at best.... Record Partnership.... 

@Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Musafir117

Lala ko izat ki retirement pasand nahi, buddha shair kisi kam ka nahi hota.


----------



## nilsindri

Hope Pakistan Bowlers show some brilliance make match more interesting....


----------



## Spring Onion

kasper95 said:


> why is ashwin not bowling



aby ashwain say kia mangta ha wesay hee itna nuksan ho gaya ha Pakistan ha.


----------



## Yaduveer

Nikal gayi na saari Hekadi ...


----------



## Endeavour

Such good bowling performance is not expected from Indian bowlers. 
This praise was reserved for Pakistani bowling.


----------



## A.M.

Pakistanis continue to display their mental inferiority to Indians. 

Not sure why I woke up early to watch this crap.


----------



## farhan_9909

shuru se hi pressure le lia tha


----------



## The Eagle

Spring Onion said:


> aby ashwain say kia mangta ha wesay hee itna nuksan ho gaya ha Pakistan ha.



Ashwin ko b bula lo... sab ko call kar lo.... ab 100 be na karne dena... lolz


----------



## Pumba

Spring Onion said:


> Boys in my colony are firing in happiness     yara main nay bhi bharot pe hee laga di hoti


Gun firing ?
Juaa khelna paap hai waise


----------



## alibaz

Someone to give them yellow trousers, its stinking performance.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Gali Cricket at best.... Record Partnership....
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry



Main match ke liye jaldi utahi thi lol meri to qurbani bhi neend ki kam Nahi aii. 
Buht he immaturely play kar rahe. :/


----------



## farhan_9909

Abhi agar 100 ho gya to india ki badkismati hai


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

bhai ab to 2 run bhi nahi daud raha koi.. What happened ??


----------



## kalibr

i must say very good flick


----------



## WAJsal




----------



## farhan_9909

Sarfaraz jeetnay k liye ni balkay sirf team ki izzat rakhhna k liye khel rha hi.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Main match ke liye jaldi utahi thi lol meri to qurbani bhi neend ki kam Nahi aii.
> Buht he immaturely play kar rahe. :/



Had hee kar di enho ne to.... bas kia bolu ab... ooper se aap ne support kar di... esa lag raha ha k kuch der ma duniya tabah ho jaye gi... jaldi jaldi khel lo


----------



## kalibr

they should bring fast bowler and this


----------



## farhan_9909

Sarfaraz ki captaincy toh pakki hai afridi k baad


----------



## SpArK

8 *th one departs...*


PSL rockS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

8


----------



## halupridol

farhan_9909 said:


> shuru se hi pressure le lia tha


toh pehle hi enema lagwa ke ana tha dactar saab 
but seriously ,,,puri sham ka plan chopat ho gaya.
lo ek aur gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalibr

out yes


----------



## farhan_9909

sarfaraz bhi gya


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Had hee kar di enho ne to.... bas kia bolu ab... ooper se aap ne support kar di... esa lag raha ha k kuch der ma duniya tabah ho jaye gi... jaldi jaldi khel lo



Hahahaha na karo na chair Malanga nu.  Wase jab Hafeez out hua tha 1st over main Mujhe pata chal gya tha that's bad luck.


----------



## Yaduveer

8th out !!!


----------



## kalibr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703588459613523969

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

farhan_9909 said:


> Sarfaraz ki captaincy toh pakki hai afridi k baad



gone


----------



## farhan_9909

halupridol said:


> toh pehle hi enema lagwa ke ana tha dactar saab
> but seriously ,,,puri sham ka plan chopat ho gaya.
> lo ek aur gaya



itne bezti to 71 main bhi ni hue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kalibr

Now Najaz Sethi will never say that India is not playing Pakistan because India are scared of pakistani team


----------



## topgun047

What is Dhonis problem with Ashwin?
Ashwin is the best bowler in this line up.
Why is he denying opportunity to Ashwin to take easy wickets?


----------



## Great Sachin

farhan_9909 said:


> itne bezti to 71 main bhi ni hue.


71 to banaa liye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba




----------



## kalibr

md sami can be dangerous


----------



## Spring Onion

Pumba said:


> Gun firing ?
> Juaa khelna paap hai waise



Cricket k doran paap ka interval ho rela hota ha. And yes actual GUN firing. Here in my city most of boys put bet on India and they support Indian win against Pakistan even


----------



## WAJsal

kalibr said:


> Now Najaz Sethi will never say that India is not playing Pakistan because India are scared of pakistani team


Guys, light trolling aside, refrain from making inappropriate and incorrect posts. He never said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

bus 100 ho jay.

jeetna to waise bhi ni


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hahahaha na karo na chair Malanga nu.  Wase jab Hafeez out hua tha 1st over main Mujhe pata chal gya tha that's bad luck.



Worst ever team selection .....


----------



## Spring Onion

kalibr said:


> they should bring fast bowler and this



tu manhoos wala mon khol lay pehlahy hee



farhan_9909 said:


> bus 100 ho jay.
> 
> jeetna to waise bhi ni


han kuch to ijat bach jaye


----------



## The Eagle

Aamir and Sami should open in next match

@Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Adecypher

What you guys expecting the management will say after this match performance!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Worst ever team selection .....



Nahi yara team ki baat Nahi pressure handle nahi Karte. I wish ak bar Australia ki team ki taraf mentally strong Pakistan ki team deakhun. 
Is se to Acha to main play kar lety thi. :p


----------



## kalibr

Now can they do it ???

17 run in 3 over


----------



## farhan_9909

The Eagle said:


> Worst ever team selection .....



experienced player perform hi ni krte to new player pressure le lete hai.


----------



## Endeavour

Achha that beauty. 


Pumba said:


>


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farhan_9909

kalibr said:


> Now can they do it ???
> 
> 17 run in 3 over



9th


----------



## Great Sachin

9


----------



## The Eagle

farhan_9909 said:


> experienced player perform hi ni krte to new player pressure le lete hai.



Bhai ham record holder hain.... always experiments


----------



## halupridol

farhan_9909 said:


> itne bezti to 71 main bhi ni hue.


9th down.
sau banao izzat bachao


----------



## JanjaWeed

Yeh highlight kyon chal raha hai TV mai..match finish ho gaya kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Is se to Acha to main play kar lety thi. :p



sahi kaha.... ab to esa he lag raha ha dekh kar


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Aamir and Sami should open in next match
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry



Wo bhi out. Astagfar itny buri batting. That's haram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

83 all out


----------



## Spring Onion

All OUTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## The Eagle

lo ji ... highlights finshed


----------



## Great Sachin

all out


----------



## halupridol

farhan_9909 said:


> bus 100 ho jay.
> 
> jeetna to waise bhi ni


bhai,,inse na ho paya,,,all out


----------



## Great Sachin

halupridol said:


> 9th down.
> sau banao izzat bachao


nahi bachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kalibr

kalibr said:


> Now can they do it ???
> 
> 17 run in 3 over


no i was wrong....83 all out 
not even 1 run scored from 17


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> That's haram



Dil k arma asou ma beh gaye...


----------



## WAJsal

Problem is in our batting, swing it an inch and you will rattle the whole batting order.


----------



## Archie

All out

Yeh toh Lungis sey bhi badi beizzati Ho gayi


----------



## Adecypher

Sharam mager hum ko nahi aati....porey weekend ka satya naas hogaya


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> Bad luck ? They don't know how to bat and you are saying it is because of bad luck.you yourself have seen them playing in PSL and apart from sarfaraz no one did any thing good to deserve a place.Afridi should be thrown out first.even after playing for almost twenty years he is of no use..Buddha shoaib Malik caused one run out and then threw his wicket..aise Hi team banani hai parchi players ki to why farhat is not in.



sir Jii ab sare he worst player Nahi hain koi ask to chal Jata yeh pressure Nahi handle kar skate. Shay team selection poor hai liken baqi players ne Kia 50s kar le?


----------



## farhan_9909

halupridol said:


> bhai,,inse na ho paya,,,all out



asal bezti tab hai jab india 5 overs main target pura kr le with 10 wickets


----------



## Aarush

good performance by team india..but but but..u can't predict indo-pak match result..their bowling unit looks lethal on this pitch..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> Problem is in our batting, swing it an inch and you will rattle the whole batting order.



This is exactly what happens always .... We put every burden on the shoulders of bowlers... 

@Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Cherokee

Pakistani cricketers look flabby and not as fit and as athletic as Indians .


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## deckingraj

yar koi link hai where i can watch it ??


----------



## The Eagle

I am just eyeing Amir... 

@WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## SpArK

Cherokee said:


> Pakistani cricketers look flabby and not as fit and as athletic as Indians .



Cricket is a physical game....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Dil k arma asou ma beh gaye...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH abhi TI fielding ka dukh deakhna h.  Hosla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703538805299613696

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aarush

if pakistani fielding supports their bowling then match is open...


----------



## Adecypher

deckingraj said:


> yar koi link hai where i can watch it ??


Ten Sports - Watch Live TV Online, Live TV Channels, Live Sports Online, Live Sports Stream For Free

try this


----------



## Spring Onion

Cherokee said:


> Pakistani cricketers look flabby and not as fit and as athletic as Indians .



 their body language clearly says they were under 10,000W pressure . When you are not confident you cant win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> This is exactly what happens always .... We put every burden on the shoulders of bowlers...
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry



IKR and then for their bad performance we kick them out. Huh


----------



## paritosh

Cherokee said:


> Pakistani cricketers look flabby and not as fit and as athletic as Indians .



I was thinking that as well. I think our fielding contributed to their rout as much as the bowling


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> I am just eyeing Amir...
> 
> @WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry



You're just cute to do that.  apni fielding ka pata Nai h Kia?


----------



## WAJsal

The Eagle said:


> I am just eyeing Amir...
> 
> @WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry


Match is gone, can't expect the bowlers to defend this. Amir is always good to see.


----------



## Edevelop

soundHound said:


> And you wonder, why no Pakistani allowed in IPL



and no Indian allowed in PSL...


----------



## SRP

farhan_9909 said:


> asal bezti tab hai jab india 5 overs main target pura kr le with 10 wickets



match will go till at least 15 overs. 3-4 wickets will fail. may be more wickets. but score is too little for bowlers to defend in T20 and against the inform batsmen .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Final Pakistan aur India ka hoga


----------



## Moonlight

Pakistan aur us ke Muzafaat main Pakistan cricket team ke zaleel hone ka waqat hua chahta hai.  @The Eagle @WAJsal


----------



## WAJsal

Celebrate in a better manner and no trolling please. I wish to see at least one thread being spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> Final Pakistan aur India ka hoga



Hahahaha.  

92 main bhi hum toss haray thay.  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

cb4 said:


> and no Indian allowed in PSL...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## egodoc222

Adecypher said:


> Sharam mager hum ko nahi aati....porey weekend ka satya naas hogaya


Chill it's just a match...
You are speaking good hindi BTW


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH abhi TI fielding ka dukh deakhna h.  Hosla



Gham ha ya khushi hay tuuuuuuuu.....

Just wanted to see Amir in action.... though match is indeed not defend-able

@WAJsal


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tale of two captains at the toss..

Dhoni: there's always pressure in any match..& if you claim there's no pressure, then you are lying!

Afridi: we don't feel any pressure...& all the boys are relaxed!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Edevelop

Pumba said:


>



IPL --------------------- CORRUPTION


----------



## Winchester



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> apni fielding ka pata Nai h Kia?



Fielding k mayar ki baat na karain bibi.... Akhri kisam ki fielding ho gi dekhan....... Es se achi fielding to apni Police lagati ha criminal k liye... Afsos....


----------



## Winchester

Koi ni 

This life is an illusion


----------



## The Eagle

Bhai dekh lo... kisi ki batting reh to nahi gai..... Pehla over nahi milay gaa haa...


----------



## 45'22'

Musafir117 said:


> I tried but it's not working^ - ^


If you are a Pakistani then good for you


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> 92 main bhi hum toss haray thay.  lol



Har time waise kismat ni milti


----------



## Pumba

Winchester said:


> View attachment 295657

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesolar65

To all Pakistani Fans : Don't be disheartened, "*Yeh bhi gujar jayega"*!! To all Indian Fans : Don't be over confident, "*Yeh bhi gujar jayega"!*! You have 20 overs left!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> Har time waise kismat ni milti



Har time baizti kyun milty phir. :/


----------



## Winchester

With CPEC our cricket team is going to strike back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Har time baizti kyun milty phir. :/



aisi performance jab hogi to bezti hi hogi.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

@WAJsal
Sir one please. I cannot stop myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farhan_9909

bach gya


----------



## Winchester



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Har time baizti kyun milty phir. :/



On serious note, can't tell you ................. my feelings.... Khair... phir sahi.... Girte hain Shahsawar Maidan-e-Jang ma....


----------



## Ragnar

Sharma out.. 2nd Ball.


----------



## 911

Haar gye aaj


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> Madam the one leading the side is always held accountable for success or failure in other part of the world..look at Steve Waugh,Ricky ponting,Clark,hashim amla or even dhoni..they all are professionals and accountable. Don't go with emotions and see where we stand right now just because of our emotions.if you ve to success you ll have to find faults and correct it whereas we are thick and never learn from our mistakes.



Unpredictable team hai sir. They can lose with best team and win with average team. Consistently play Nahi kar skate


----------



## The Eagle

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmir


----------



## farhan_9909

ye to chala gya


----------



## Great Sachin

Hamne bhi number lagaa diyaa


----------



## kalibr

out what nonsense


----------



## Mr.Nair




----------



## Adecypher

egodoc222 said:


> Chill it's just a match...
> You are speaking good hindi BTW


I am chilling...thought after a long time I will witness the great tense nail biting game as India vs. Pak matches always "*use to*" bring the best out of players BUT .... same old story for the past few years the matches have become so one-sided really. I do not mind we lose in a close encounter but this display of pathetic batting after so much cricket been played by these guys at the world stage is unacceptable to say the least.


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal AAAAAMirrrrrrrr.... That's what i wanted..... 

@Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Moonlight

Lol lets have fun. We are better player. Pakistan ka out 1 run pe tha or Indian ka pehla out 0 pe. HAHAHAHAH @The Eagle


----------



## farhan_9909

bus ye kohli chala jay


----------



## 911

Lot of movement in pitch.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> @WAJsal AAAAAMirrrrrrrr.... That's what i wanted.....
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry



Just imagine Pakistan wins it. Ops :p


----------



## farhan_9909

match abhi bhi india k hath ma hai

buahahaha


----------



## 911

Freaking off cutters. Must bring left handed


----------



## kalibr

out again please close this thread


----------



## The Eagle

Lo ji @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal 
Apni Wasoli ho gai....


----------



## Ragnar

Rahane Out, 2-2..!!!


----------



## Endeavour

Omg, this is nightmare


----------



## Moonlight

Another outtttttttttt. Beauty.


----------



## Spring Onion

oyeeeeeeeeeeeee yeh Kia Tatti PITCH ha????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

izzat ka sawal hai


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Lol lets have fun. We are better player. Pakistan ka out 1 run pe tha or Indian ka pehla out 0 pe. HAHAHAHAH @The Eagle



as i said.... Eyeing Aamir ...



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Just imagine Pakistan wins it. Ops :p



Cricket is by chance...


----------



## Endeavour

Game on


----------



## farhan_9909

bus bowling ne dil jeet lia.

lakh lanat on our batting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> On serious note, can't tell you ................. my feelings.... Khair... phir sahi.... Girte hain Shahsawar Maidan-e-Jang ma....



Same here. Seriously!


----------



## Ragnar

As long as Kohli is there, India will get through this nightmare..


----------



## The Eagle

farhan_9909 said:


> lakh lanat on our batting





Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Same here. Seriously!



World class batting line be dekh li... Dil khush ha ab... baki khelte rahain...


----------



## farhan_9909

kohli ko ni chorna


----------



## Adecypher

Spring Onion said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeee yeh Kia Tatti PITCH ha????



TATTI PITCH ---- great new term....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> as i said.... Eyeing Aamir ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cricket is by chance...



I am still hoping for the best. Idk why though.



The Eagle said:


> World class batting line be dekh li... Dil khush ha ab... baki khelte rahain...



Koi Nai lets hope agar haray bhi to easily na win karne de that's what I want now.


----------



## The Eagle

@Ammara Chaudhry start supporting India....


----------



## farhan_9909

wahab ko bhi lao ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## topgun047

I dont know what Rahane brings to the T20 side.

He clearly can't score at a fast clip and his defence is suspect too.

IMO he is an inferior version of Steve Smith and like Smith he has no business being in an international T 20 side.


----------



## Bratva

crichd.in If someone wants to see live streaming of match


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oye...ban Aamir from cricket forever!


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry start supporting India....


Mar ke bhi Nahi. :p


----------



## Endeavour

Pakistani bowling and Indian batting, what a team that would had been if not for partition.


----------



## farhan_9909

Agar 110-120 runs hotey to chance ban sakta tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> wahab ko bhi lao ab



2-4 Galiyan de le hain na. Lol:p that guy can't keep it halal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

kohli out ho jay to meri side se hum game jeet gye.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I am still hoping for the best. Idk why though.



Pewasta reh shajar se ... Umeed-e-Bahar Rakh.... 

Aamir V/s Kohli


----------



## egodoc222

farhan_9909 said:


> kohli ko ni chorna


Lol


----------



## jarves

Great bowling by Pakistani bowlers


----------



## farhan_9909

2nd ball 150kph

bachh gya


----------



## Ragnar

Raina Out..!!


----------



## farhan_9909

lollllllll


----------



## The Eagle

AAAAAAAAAAAmir......you beauty


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan is tired of playing cricket. Please retire for good. Leave to BD. At least BD team try to win yet Pakistan not evan try to win. Abbey, Kay takleef hai. Kis cheez ki kami hai Bhai loag.


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

Hum se toh 50 bhi na ho paaye


----------



## Kaniska

Friends....Mohd Ammer ne mera dil khus kar diya.....Its not like i am not feeling upset with India batting collapse..But after long time...I see a quality bowler in T20 where its thrilling to watch Ameer taking wickets...Pakistan is to respected for having a bowler like him...He is simply superb...


----------



## farhan_9909

maza a gya


----------



## Ragnar

I think this match will get over in 10 overs. India can't survive one more over from Amir.


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

lo ji humare batsmans bhi aa gaye. aur chale b gaye..


----------



## The Eagle

In & out cutter...... AAMir......


----------



## farhan_9909

kohli ko ni chorna[2]


----------



## 911

Wth was that leave...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Pewasta reh shajar se ... Umeed-e-Bahar Rakh....
> 
> Aamir V/s Kohli



My hopes are goin up lol


----------



## Pumba




----------



## The Eagle

farhan_9909 said:


> kohli ko ni chorna[2]



Lolz


----------



## Evil Flare

India need to hold wickets now ... they need to chase after 5 overs ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

1 more wicket and game will be 50 50 than

still in india favour


----------



## jarves

LOLOL!!!


----------



## 911

This is why i miss Sehwag and Sachin.


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> 1 more wicket and game will be 50 50 than
> 
> still in india favour



Then India won't win it easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

pakistan batting performance was poor but our batsman not even performing


----------



## Endeavour

Both teams batting no one is bothered about RR.


----------



## Ragnar

911 said:


> This is why i miss Sehwag and Sachin.



I miss the Wall "Dravid". Req. RR is very small.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalibr

India not going to win this impossible...with this batting performance they should not win also...pathetic batting


----------



## farhan_9909

thori bhot izzat bahal ho gye


----------



## kalibr

enjoy pakistan enjoy....After India its Pakistan time to enjoy


----------



## jarves

Izzat ka faluda ho gaya lol


----------



## 911

This Indian team is weak in chasing should had picked batting first.


----------



## nilsindri

Aamir ...awesome....


----------



## farhan_9909

mujhe kohli chahiye aur kuch ni


----------



## kalibr

farhan_9909 said:


> mujhe kohli chahiye aur kuch ni


uske lia tujhe anuska to stadium m lana ho ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

farhan_9909 said:


> mujhe kohli chahiye aur kuch ni


With this type of bowling his wicket is not too far


----------



## Ragnar

Evil Bangladeshis have prepared a horrible pitch to torment their former and present oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalibr

meanwhile India scoring in wides


----------



## farhan_9909

kalibr said:


> uske lia tujhe anuska to stadium m lana ho ga



mere bus main hota tho usey apne sath le jata

i expected 83 in first 5 overs,india surprised me with just 20 in 5 overs


----------



## 911

farhan_9909 said:


> mujhe kohli chahiye aur kuch ni


Nhi Kohli sirf or sirf Anushka ka hai.


----------



## Adecypher

Jab tak Kohli is on the pitch India is in driving seat


----------



## farhan_9909

911 said:


> Nhi Kohli sirf or sirf Anushka ka hai.


 
mujhe pta hai yehi ek kohli hai jo pressure ma khel sakta hai


----------



## kalibr

mohammed amir is bowling his last over must be sign of relieve for india

kholi hits two 4


----------



## halupridol

Haha,,,,was out,,just back,,,,we 3 down,,,Pakistan is a worthy opponent,,evngs still gud


----------



## egodoc222

farhan_9909 said:


> mujhe kohli chahiye aur kuch ni


That sounds gay...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Amir overs are over


----------



## 911

Amir's qota finish finally!


----------



## Great Sachin

911 said:


> Nhi Kohli sirf or sirf Anushka ka hai.


Kohli and Anushka already broke up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

@The Eagle Wase India ain't playing well.


----------



## farhan_9909

wahab baki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

WTF our batsmen did? Just 83?????


----------



## Great Sachin

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @The Eagle Wase India ain't playing well.


Pitch is not worthy for T20....


----------



## 911

farhan_9909 said:


> mujhe pta hai yehi ek kohli hai jo pressure ma khel sakta hai


I refrain from furthur commenting


----------



## kalibr

4 again from kholi bat


----------



## Endeavour

Harsha bhogle has lost it, he can't see a intentional shot


----------



## 911

Wahab can do damage too...


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @The Eagle Wase India ain't playing well.



While looking at expectations of Indian Batting lineup, then indeed it ain't though Aamir spell is finished so I am off the TV. lolz..... Dil khush kar dia us ne....


----------



## kalibr

kholi dealing in four


----------



## The Eagle

911 said:


> Wahab can do damage too...



on other hand, he is pacer so a little timing to connect the ball.... and it is long gone as well..... had to be very careful....


----------



## Endeavour

To be honest though, such pitches will murder t20 format. 
Very bad


----------



## Ragnar

As long as Kohli is in there, I am not too worried. 83 is a very small total.


----------



## Adecypher

Amazing bowling by Wahab...releasing all the pressure ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

farhan_9909 said:


> wahab baki hai


Thank God ..Wahab baki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

34 more to win


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

chalo ball purana hua aur hum log naye ho gaye.. Well done wahab thnx for that over..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Gaana.com ads r so super irritating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Great Sachin said:


> Kohli and Anushka already broke up


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> While looking at expectations of Indian Batting lineup, then indeed it ain't though Aamir spell is finished so I am off the TV. lolz..... Dil khush kar dia us ne....



100+ target Hota to game ban jaty anyways really disappointed batting :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Mar ke bhi Nahi. :p


Marke India mein reborn hui to?


----------



## 911

halupridol said:


> Gaana.com ads r so super irritating


Ya lol they choose a bloody white guy.


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Aamir is the best bowler among 2 teams


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> 100+ target Hota to game ban jaty anyways really disappointed batting :/



Sanu nehar walay pul te bula k.. .te chand mahi kithay reh gaya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

If batsmen had got 120 then with our bowling attack we could have won but 83 is asking way too much from our bowlers.


----------



## kalibr

Wahab is playing for India
No Ball


----------



## Moonlight

WAR-rior said:


> Marke India mein reborn hui to?



Astgfarullah. mere gunah maf kare Allah ke Aisa ho.



The Eagle said:


> Sanu nehar walay pul te bula k.. .te chand mahi kithay reh gaya.....



Aise chan mahi Se sabar acha lol ;p


----------



## 911

Yuvraj playing carefully on free hit.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Kambojaric said:


> If batsmen had got 120 then with our bowling attack we could have won but 83 is asking way too much from our bowlers.


if uff


----------



## Adecypher

Match is still one-sided...as always humein batting le dobi...


----------



## kalibr

pitch is behaving poorly, started showing two pace bounce


----------



## Pumba

kalibr said:


> Wahab is playing for India
> No Ball


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aise chan mahi Se sabar acha lol ;p



Matlab.. aj tamam hadood paar kar di enho ne... I don't know what were they up-to at the time of selection... Just want someone to hand me over Chirya Wali Sarkar.. bas.....


----------



## Great Sachin

Pumba said:


>


He is man of the match


----------



## kalibr

What India is needed is 3 run per over


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kohli is the man...now that jinx Anushka is off his back, he is back to his best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalibr

four by Virat


----------



## Adecypher

Another 4 ....


----------



## Endeavour

We had praise for amir, now is the time to praise kohli. Pure class.


----------



## WAR-rior

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Astgfarullah. mere gunah maf kare Allah ke Aisa ho.
> 
> 
> 
> Aise chan mahi Se sabar acha lol ;p


Ask Adnan Sami, Veena Malik, Fawad Khan, Ali Zafar, etc who have been to India. Jis Pakistani ne India dekha wo yahin reh gaya.

I don't blame you. You believe what you hear without even seeing. It's OK.


----------



## 911

Yuvraj has lost his class...


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> Yuvraj has lost his class...


They should have got Manish Pandey in the team. Don't know how Yuvraj managed to get back to the team!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Kohli is Awesome.


----------



## kalibr

JanjaWeed said:


> Kohli is the man...now that jinx Anushka is off his back, he is back to his best!


Koli can get better girl why Anushka, I hate Delhi and Bangli girl, both are chund

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Matlab.. aj tamam hadood paar kar di enho ne... I don't know what were they up-to at the time of selection... Just want someone to hand me over Chirya Wali Sarkar.. bas.....



Hum to doobay Hain sanam Tumhe bhi Le doobay ge. batting to bowling. :p


----------



## kalibr

Yuvi and bhaji is in team because they are friends of dhoni...its a known fact, both don't deserve there place in Indian team

Again no ball


----------



## 911

Another free hit for Yuvraj.


----------



## JanjaWeed

dear Pakistanis pls don't increase the sentence of Umar Draz, once again 'cause of Kohli!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Half century by kohli


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hum to doobay Hain sanam Tumhe bhi Le doobay ge. batting to bowling. :p



Hamain apno ne loota.. Ghairo ma kaha dam thaa


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

911 said:


> Yuvraj has lost his class...


Raina and Yuvraj both struggle on green pitches, but they both are tigers on flat pitches.
one more free hit......
not a single six in the match, very poor pitch.. Thank god the world cupT20 is in India..


----------



## Pumba

JanjaWeed said:


> dear Pakistanis pls don't increase the sentence of Umar Draz, once again 'cause of Kohli!



Umar Quaid/kaid u mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

WAR-rior said:


> Ask Adnan Sami, Veena Malik, Fawad Khan, Ali Zafar, etc who have been to India. Jis Pakistani ne India dekha wo yahin reh gaya.
> 
> I don't blame you. You believe what you hear without even seeing. It's OK.



Oh please I don't want to spread hate. All these people are there for their career and money not in love of India.
Khair I can give many reasons to avoid India but mood bhi nahi plus this thread is not for social/political talk.  #Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Raina and Yuvraj both struggle on green pitches, but they both are tigers on flat pitches.
> one more free hit......
> not a single six in the match, very poor pitch.. Thank god the world cupT20 is in India..


Whether Green or Flat Yuvraj is struggling. We saw that in Australia too.


----------



## kalibr

Virat kholi is class man seriously...


----------



## Great Sachin

The Eagle said:


> Hamain apno ne loota.. Ghairo ma kaha dam thaa


Kohali me dum hai


----------



## farhan_9909

jaldi karo maine bahar jana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Hamain apno ne loota.. Ghairo ma kaha dam thaa



I feel like singing o nadan prinday Ghar ajaaaa


----------



## 911

This Umpire sucks.


----------



## farhan_9909

hum jeeeet gye hum jeeet gye


----------



## Pumba

farhan_9909 said:


> jaldi karo maine bahar jana hai


Chale ja match to waise bhi harna hai Pakistan ne


----------



## baajey

Bokachoda umpire


----------



## Adecypher

Kohli out ... well played under pressure...I hope Pakistani batsman kuch seekhein gey.


----------



## Moonlight

Yeahhhhhhh Har to Gaye Hain at least Kholi Ki 50 nahi hoe. #TheKhushi @The Eagle


----------



## kalibr

fcuk u umpire


----------



## egodoc222

Yeah kya umpiring hei


----------



## Moonlight

H


farhan_9909 said:


> hum jeeeet gye hum jeeet gye



HAHAHAHHAHA I shouted and mom was like Har to Gaye Kia Faida out ho Na ho. I'm like nahi main jeet gae ;D lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

bus sirf 5 wickets baki


----------



## The Eagle

AAAAAAAAA...... Dil khush kar ditta


----------



## Endeavour

Bangladesh does not deserve to host t20 matches. 

And that umpire sucks.


----------



## kalibr

what the hell


----------



## Moonlight

Outttttttttttttt


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> H
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA I shouted and mom was like Har to Gaye Kia Faida out ho Na ho. I'm like nahi main jeet gae ;D lol



hamara to kohli se apna ek personal panga hai


----------



## Adecypher

Another out 76/5 .... ab end mein thora drama hona banta hein...big match ka taqaaza hey


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> H
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA I shouted and mom was like Har to Gaye Kia Faida out ho Na ho. I'm like nahi main jeet gae ;D lol



Ye batting lina ha... Ye koi jeet ha.... ........


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> hamara to kohli se apna ek personal panga hai



Lol Mujhe us Ka 49 pe out Hona khushi de gya :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Commentator saying Pakistani fielder's catching technique wrong.


----------



## farhan_9909

bowling dil jeet gye

agar 110-120 ka score hota to hamara jeetnay ka chance tha


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Ye batting lina ha... Ye koi jeet ha.... ........



Sari choro what do you think of umpire? His face expressions were like he's regretting to give Kholi's out.


----------



## Scavenger

One of the worst Umpiring I have ever seen. Pathetic decisions.


----------



## WAR-rior

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Oh please I don't want to spread hate. All these people are there for their career and money not in love of India.
> Khair I can give many reasons to avoid India but mood bhi nahi plus this thread is not for social/political talk.  #Peace


If India is such a dangerous place for you, then will even money matter? Anyways. Drop this topic. Your understanding about India is only assumptive rather than factual. So let's not discuss. Anyways. Well played. Bad luck to you guys.


----------



## WAR-rior

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Oh please I don't want to spread hate. All these people are there for their career and money not in love of India.
> Khair I can give many reasons to avoid India but mood bhi nahi plus this thread is not for social/political talk.  #Peace


If India is such a dangerous place for you, then will even money matter? Anyways. Drop this topic. Your understanding about India is only assumptive rather than factual. So let's not discuss. Anyways. Well played. Bad luck to you guys.


----------



## Adecypher

Winning runs Wahab bhai key hisay mein ayey hein .....


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sari choro what do you think of umpire? His face expressions were like he's regretting to give Kholi's out.



Should regret one of ours as well.... lolz.....


----------



## Endeavour

farhan_9909 said:


> hamara to kohli se apna ek personal panga hai


Kohli aisa player hain, jitna jyada panga loge, utna jyada danga karega woh.


----------



## Yaduveer

Umpire Jamaati lagta hai ...

Pakistani Batsman ko do baar Not Out diya ..

Abhi Kohli ko Out de diya hua ..


----------



## monitor

Adecypher said:


> Another out 76/5 .... ab end mein thora drama hona banta hein...big match ka taqaaza hey



if Pakistan could add 30 40 runs more match would be more exciting and good chances to pakistan win


Endeavour said:


> Bangladesh does not deserve to host t20 matches.
> 
> And that umpire sucks.



why we earlier host world cup jointly without any hazard now hosting alone without any significant incident .


----------



## 911

Chalo apne apne ghar


----------



## Great Sachin

Wooooooonnnnnn


----------



## SpArK

Its over...

And congrats to Aamer...

One of the greatest spells in T20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Lol Mujhe us Ka 49 pe out Hona khushi de gya :p


Lol....yeah he got out.....but before that he whacked your bowlers....


----------



## The Eagle

Chalain ji... Anday or bread le kar aani ha... lolz.... 

Better luck next time... well played India.... 

Pakistan bowling.... beauty especially Aamir...


----------



## farhan_9909

Final main miltey hai mere pyare parosiyon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> Mood to.aapka US ka bhi nahi hona chaiye tha because Pakistanis hate US equally



Still want to escape to USA. Irony.


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ragnar

Good knock from Kohli. But Amir should be Man of the Match.


----------



## Kambojaric

The Eagle said:


> Should regret one of ours as well.... lolz.....



Nihayet hi ghatiya bowling karei Wahab ne aaj. And the fact that he had the audicity to laugh and joke in the middle of his pathetic spell.

Lots of respect to Amir, Irfan and Sami though. Under the circumstances they bowled excellently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

congratulations Indian mates.

Outstanding bowling by team PAKISTAN. 

And just some good luck to Indian team, but their batting was not up to the mark as well.


----------



## Great Sachin

India has several mach winner
Virat,
Rohit
Raina
Jadeja
Dhoni
Ashwin

Anyone can win a match for India at given day


----------



## paritosh

Respect for Amir and Pakistan. Good show!


----------



## Moonlight

egodoc222 said:


> Lol....yeah he got out.....but before that he whacked your bowlers....



Just think about the wickets Amir took. #Pecae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

*Looks like this umpire career will go.India se panga nahim lelo umpire*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

that umpire was a moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> Irony for everyone.Adnan sami is the cause of irony only



Bhar main jaye. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Kambojaric said:


> Nihayet hi ghatiya bowling karei Wahab ne aaj. And the fact that he had the audicity to laugh and joke in the middle of his pathetic spell.
> 
> Lots of respect to Amir, Irfan and Sami though. Under the circumstances they bowled excellently.



To the some extent, he was like clueless. Hats to the Amir.... Irfan & Sami bowled well..

And batting line... total flop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Endeavour

monitor said:


> if Pakistan could add 30 40 runs more match would be more exciting and good chances to pakistan win
> 
> 
> why we earlier host world cup jointly without any hazard now hosting alone without any significant incident .



Look at the pitch.
Such a green nasty pitch is fine once in a while. But throughout the tournament such a pitch , not acceptable.


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Just think about the wickets Amir took. #Pecae


Yeah....I did....but still we won the match!!


----------



## Rahil khan

Congrats To Indian Team. They simply outclassed Pakistani team today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Brilliant batting from Kohli though. Well deserved win for India. Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

*Even the start is also bad for indian, but indians know to play in pressure which pakistan batsman lacks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba




----------



## Endeavour

India was 8/3 far worse than pakistani position.

But pakistani bowlers blew the golden chance.


----------



## mkb95

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703618942414229504

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Just think about the wickets Amir took. #Pecae


See...he is the man.....Kholi is praising amir!!


----------



## Ragnar

Afridi and Yuvraj look unfit for international cricket. Yuvraj's hand-eye coordination is not upto mark against quality fast bowling.


----------



## Spring Onion

what a pathetic win by India and what a pathetic defeat for Pakistan


----------



## $@rJen

Mannn What a Bowling by Pakistan... Amir has got a great talent


----------



## Moonlight

egodoc222 said:


> Yeah....I did....but still we won the match!!



Acha. Mubarak ho Mujhe Pata he nahi Chala thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ragnar

Spring Onion said:


> what a pathetic win by India and what a pathetic defeat for Pakistan



And a pathetic pitch from Bangladesh.


----------



## egodoc222

Spring Onion said:


> what a pathetic win by India and what a pathetic defeat for Pakistan


You guys are such sore losers!!! It's a game...not a war!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Adecypher said:


> TATTI PITCH ---- great new term....



 ab yeh tatti pitch nahi thi to aur kia thi.

BTW phollow me and you will learn new gaaaareet terms



Ragnar said:


> And a pathetic pitch from Bangladesh.



 I already termed it a Tatti pitch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $@rJen

Endeavour said:


> Who operates this twitter handle ? 9 years old ?



must be horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

Spring Onion said:


> what a pathetic win by India and what a pathetic defeat for Pakistan



and what a pathetic umpiring!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

egodoc222 said:


> You guys are such sore losers!!! It's a game...not a war!!




 it was a pathetic match your guys were as pathetic as ours. So my statement is on spot I stand by it. It was a shameful victory as well as shameful lost.


----------



## cerberus

Spring Onion said:


> what a pathetic win by India and what a pathetic defeat for Pakistan


Why it's pathetic win for a India I Think you are under mining the calibre of Pakistani bowlers


----------



## Adecypher

Spring Onion said:


> ab yeh tatti pitch nahi thi to aur kia thi.


Bilkul sahi farmaya Sir aap ney...waisey mein aik or term bhi sun chuka kon...jaisey key

Aaj Pakistani Batting line ki "*Tatti Jaam*" hogayi  or jaisey key

M. Amir key first spell ney Indians fans ki "*Tatti Jaam*" kardi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Spring Onion said:


> it was a pathetic match your guys were as pathetic as ours. So my statement is on spot I stand by it. It was a shameful victory as well as shameful lost.


you bask In your own shame lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

aamir ne dil jeet liya..laga..ki waseem akram era is back...kya pahla bowl maara bande ne..after 5 years...whooooooo
pahle bowl pe hi lag gaya tha ..ki match is not easy....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

What a spell by Amir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

egodoc222 said:


> Yeah....I did....but still we won the match!!



And we are congratulating you.


----------



## WAR-rior

Aarush said:


> aamir ne dil jeet liya..laga..ki waseem akram era is back...kya pahla bowl maara bande ne..after 5 years...whooooooo
> pahle bowl pe hi lag gaya tha ..ki match is not easy....


But kohli ne uska bhi kabada kar diya. 2 chauke maarke bheja jaate jaate. Golden spell ko silver kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

egodoc222 said:


> you bask In your own shame lol



 And you boast in your own shame.

Just recall you were shit scared lolzzz


----------



## Aarush

45'22' said:


> What a spell by Amir


indeed..wat a spell.......magical bowling....pakistan is indeed blessed with good bowlers...
agar score 120+ hota to tote ud gaye the ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

cerberus said:


> Why it's pathetic win for a India I Think you are under mining the calibre of Pakistani bowlers



No I am lamenting over caliber of our batsmen


----------



## zip

With that kind of bowling I think Pakistan should be in final against India..Aamir gained all the respect from my side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Spring Onion said:


> And you boast in your own shame.
> 
> Just recall you were shit scared lolzzz


Lol....so humor is your defense mechanism....too bad you suck at it!! Haha


----------



## anant_s

Feel sorry for Amir.
He wasted 5 precious years of his cricketing life in a moment of madness.
Pakistan cricket doesn't need big money but players like Wasim, Imran and Inzi to guide and counsel these young guys, who often find it difficult to handle big fame and limelight so early in their career. 
Even though Pakistan Lost (it was a foregone conclusion after Viraat's masterclass), Amir won hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Aarush said:


> indeed..wat a spell.......magical bowling....pakistan is indeed blessed with good bowlers...
> agar score 120+ hota to tote ud gaye the ..


Only if it was India bowlers does its work


----------



## Spring Onion

Aarush said:


> indeed..wat a spell.......magical bowling....pakistan is indeed blessed with good bowlers...
> agar score 120+ hota to tote ud gaye the ..



83 pe hamaray totay urray aur 2/2 pe ap k khotay urr gaye  what a match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Wo bhi jeet lete. Amir got no support from any other bowler. After his spell it was a cake walk. 


Aarush said:


> indeed..wat a spell.......magical bowling....pakistan is indeed blessed with good bowlers...
> agar score 120+ hota to tote ud gaye the ..


----------



## Aarush

WAR-rior said:


> But kohli ne uska bhi kabada kar diya. 2 chauke maarke bheja jaate jaate. Golden spell ko silver kar diya.


hahaha wo to indians ki respect hai to every new bowler ya wo jo kafi time baad wapas aa raha ho


----------



## 45'22'

Aarush said:


> indeed..wat a spell.......magical bowling....pakistan is indeed blessed with good bowlers...
> agar score 120+ hota to tote ud gaye the ..


When going gets tough then Virat gets going

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> They were chasing and they had time to.decide how to play..They would have accelerated it if the score was above 120.



No sir, they were under pressure at the beginning. Since, Amir was dictating the ground atm. Yeah I must give credit to Kholi for managing this pressure and playing his part.


----------



## Endeavour

This was a green pitch, which assisted with new ball. Amir was useless itself on 3rd and 4th over. Kohli trashed him in his last over.
What will amir do on typical sub continent belter pitch ?


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> No sir, they were under pressure at the beginning. Since, Amir was dictating the ground atm. Yeah I must give credit to Kholi for managing this pressure and playing his part.


See with a bit work....you've got in line....


----------



## Aarush

Spring Onion said:


> 83 pe hamaray totay urray aur 2/2 pe ap k khotay urr gaye  what a match


haan sai kaha madam jee....wakai mein tote uda diye the..aamir ne..kya pahla bowl tha..meri taraf se out tha rohit..
uske baa to bas ye tha ki aamir ka spell tuk tuk karke nikal do


----------



## Spring Onion

Endeavour said:


> This was a green pitch, which assisted with new ball. Amir was useless itself on 3rd and 4th over. Kohli trashed him in his last over.
> What will amir do on typical sub continent belter pitch ?



He will have to maintain line and length. Green or white or rough or metlled it does not matter as long as he knows his strengths


----------



## Moonlight

egodoc222 said:


> See with a bit work....you've got in line....



Bit work? Sir you are over excited for this win please go have some sleep and get normal.


----------



## Aarush

45'22' said:


> When going gets tough then Virat gets going


haan yaara..virat is exceptional..but aamir..5 saal baad banda wapsi kar raha hai..aur aisa spell..
respect to banti hai boss



45'22' said:


> When going gets tough then Virat gets going


haan yaara..virat is exceptional..but aamir..5 saal baad banda wapsi kar raha hai..aur aisa spell..
respect to banti hai boss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Many blaming BD pitch. We made this pitch to help our BD bowling strength, Pakistan can acquire equally But its seen that Indian team taking maximum advantage. If Pakistani batsmen were not gifting wickets freely it could be a close game by making runs around what BD team gathered against India in previous match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zip

Endeavour said:


> This was a green pitch, which assisted with new ball. Amir was useless itself on 3rd and 4th over. Kohli trashed him in his last over.
> What will amir do on typical sub continent belter pitch ?


This guy will torment all batsmen around the world for another decade if he manage to hold his head steady.. He is best available bowling talent from the subcontinent.. Cricket needs player like him as much as he needs a place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

4 me..today's highlight....this man..whooo awsomeee..reminds..wasim akram....its always great feeling to see india winning the match..but this guy is also worth to watch....can break any good batting line up.///

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mr.Nair said:


>


It's just a show for tv cameras. They always do it...but you won't find any LCDs or LEDs or Plasma screen TVs getting smashed though!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba




----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> Cricket k doran paap ka interval ho rela hota ha. And yes actual GUN firing. Here in my city most of boys put bet on India and they support Indian win against Pakistan even


Gun firing for a cricket match? WHat city is this lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Pumba said:


>




Pak fans


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> He will have to maintain line and length. Green or white or rough or metlled it does not matter as long as he knows his strengths


What if the pitch is made of Astro turf?


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> Gun firing for a cricket match? WHat city is this lol



PESHAWAR  it is pretty common here. During World Cup Matches even our local youth supported India and as soon as they feel you are near victory the firing starts. I mean aerial firing not shooting



JanjaWeed said:


> What if the pitch is made of Astro turf?



 we would expect him to score at least 5 goals.



Aarush said:


> 4 me..today's highlight....this man..whooo awsomeee..reminds..wasim akram....its always great feeling to see india winning the match..but this guy is also worth to watch....can break any good batting line up.///



hehehehe Ban say pehlay yeh bandar lagta tha ab ban say wapis aya ha to changa bhala Insan lag raha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> PESHAWAR  it is pretty common here. During World Cup Matches even our local youth supported India and as soon as they feel you are near victory the firing starts. I mean aerial firing not shooting
> 
> 
> 
> we would expect him to score at least 5 goals.


That does not sound too safe  Hope no body gets injured in those celebratory fires


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> That does not sound too safe  Hope no body gets injured in those celebratory fires



lolzz well we have mastered this art so no worries hahahah. seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair




----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> we would expect him to score at least 5 goals.


 Good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> Good one!



 everyone is laughing so that made my day. Wesay I am thinking when we laugh off our defeats in sports then our brain works in a better way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba




----------



## liall

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> congratulations Indian mates.
> 
> Outstanding bowling by team PAKISTAN.
> 
> And just some good luck to Indian team, but their batting was not up to the mark as well.


We had Kohli and Yuvraj playing well.


----------



## jaiind

I have some serious doubts, why afridi didnt bowled in this match,because the Indian had got wickets on this pitch. 
I hope we will meet once again in the finals.


----------



## Aarush

80% chances that ino-pak final...unless BD dnt do unexpected...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> everyone is laughing so that made my day. Wesay I am thinking when we laugh off our defeats in sports then our brain works in a better way


'cause only a happy brain can think of humor...not a grumpy one!


----------



## kalibr




----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> 'cause only a happy brain can think of humor...not a grumpy one!



 well NO as my brain was at the most grumpiest level Today (due to something) lolzzzzzz so I can say at least my brain think of humor when I am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

U





U


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

No problem Pakistani team is warming up


----------



## Richard Parker

Congrats India...
Kholi u beauty.....
As for pakistan i dont know hat to say....
U have a world class bowler AAAMir...And the rest are also too goood...
But the batting is simple pathetic...T20 is all about batting....
I used to like Afridi....He is simple overstaying his welcome.....This is what i think..
Pakistan should focus on making good batsmen... grooming future batiing...
Good luck pakistan..


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Don't know this is new or old, but pathetic people, at least this is a game and not war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

The match was played in good spirit and was engaging enough.


----------



## The Sandman

wow yr what a bowling by Amir lekin wtf is wrong with our batting


----------



## marbella

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Still want to escape to USA. Irony.


once u do shopping in US, theres no reason to hate it. life's so easy in US.


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## marbella

w


Spring Onion said:


> everyone is laughing so that made my day. Wesay I am thinking when we laugh off our defeats in sports then our brain works in a better way


when we laugh at our defeat , it takes half of the joy of the winner. when we whine at our defeat , it doubles the joy of the winner.


----------



## JonAsad

Lets have a moment of silence for that Pakistani kohli fan - 
I hope he is not beaten up in Pakistani jail -


----------



## Irfioo7

JonAsad said:


> Lets have a moment of silence for that Pakistani kohli fan -
> I hope he is not beaten up in Pakistani jail -


Kohli’s fan bailed out - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## Rahil khan

Mr.Nair said:


> Don't know this is new or old, but pathetic people, at least this is a game and not war


Last year's video when we lost match against India " Chattee Baar" ...(Sixth Time)


----------



## The Eagle

danish_vij said:


>



Date says 13th May, 2015. Must be about terrorism incident but you are using it as a fun here.


----------



## Parul

Congratulations to Team India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Bit work? Sir you are over excited for this win please go have some sleep and get normal.


Haha 'of' bhool gaya...haha



jaiind said:


>


What's a bamboo?


----------



## marbella

Rahil khan said:


> Last year's video when we lost match against India " Chattee Baar" ...(Sixth Time)


Today was chattee baar I guess.


----------



## 911

marbella said:


> Now this is getting ugly here. It was probably due to attack on agakhanis.can we still be human while celebrating a small victory of cricket?


Too serious


----------



## jaiind

egodoc222 said:


> Haha 'of' bhool gaya...haha
> 
> 
> What's a bamboo?


he means bomb as bamboo


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

marbella said:


> Now this is getting ugly here. It was probably due to attack on agakhanis.can we still be human while celebrating a small victory of cricket?


At least Modi ji cares for Pakistan.



marbella said:


> Now this is getting ugly here. It was probably due to attack on agakhanis.can we still be human while celebrating a small victory of cricket?


At least Modi ji cares for Pakistan.


----------



## doppelganger

India has consistently proven to be the most powerful cricket team in the world for near a decade or more now. Only the Aussies really come close. 

Aside from the traditional (more historical) needle, there really isn't anything earth shattering about an Indian victory over Pakistan.

Hasn't been for over two cricketing generations either.


----------



## kaykay

Kohli, you are a champ. You again proved that no one can handle pressure better than you. Also Kohli has average of 84 while chasing for a reason. Amir was good for Pakistan too. Hope we will meet in finals again. All the best.


----------



## WAJsal

Not a T20 pitch. Number of sixes in the game: 0.
BTW, how good is Kohli-knew 83 was not going to be enough but he played too well. If we was given LBW, i think it was 12-3 back then, we could have had a chance. Once the ball got wet, it was going to be easier. I knew Amir was going to be destructive on these pitches, plus he is just getting into his rhythm(still has to get better). He was coming back in New Zealand series, he is a champion material-as praised by Kohli. Need to work on batting.

@The Eagle ,@PARIKRAMA and others....



Aarush said:


> 4 me..today's highlight....this man..whooo awsomeee..reminds..wasim akram....its always great feeling to see india winning the match..but this guy is also worth to watch....can break any good batting line up.///


His pace was better than before in New Zealand series, he was bowling at 150 KPH and swinging it , saw Akram last night in a show, he was really impressed. Amir was compared to Wasim(though Wasim is in a class of his own), you can just tell how talented Amir is by the type of praise he gets from Wasim and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doppelganger

Why are most Pakistani players a bit tubby around the middle? Too much biryani too few international games?

Couldn't help being struck by the difference in the fitness of the two teams. Essentially same bloodlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

This is overconfidence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Feel sorry for Amir.
> He wasted 5 precious years of his cricketing life in a moment of madness.
> Pakistan cricket doesn't need big money but players like Wasim, Imran and Inzi to guide and counsel these young guys, who often find it difficult to handle big fame and limelight so early in their career.
> Even though Pakistan Lost (it was a foregone conclusion after Viraat's masterclass), Amir won hearts.


Me too, say if he never saw those times, he could have been a super star. That bowling was giving me adrenaline rush, it was that good. Amir needs time to get better, his pace and accuracy is only going to get better. Pace has improved a lot, needs some. I don't think anyone can make such a comeback after 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Why is Amir so small and skinny. Almost malnourished.

Comparing to studs Iike Wasim bhai he looks like a Somalian.

Is the general nutritional levels and gc of this generation of Pakistanis going downhill along with financial levels?


----------



## WAJsal

doppelganger said:


> Why is Amir so small and skinny. Almost malnourished.
> 
> Comparing to studs Iike Wasim bhai he looks like a Somalian.
> 
> Is the general nutritional levels and gc of this generation of Pakistanis going downhill along with financial levels?


Stop trolling please, that is his natural stature. How slim is Rehane, even Kohli's not a built man. Stop trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

WAJsal said:


> Me too, say if he never saw those times, he could have been a super star. That bowling was giving me adrenaline rush, it was that good. Amir needs time to get better, his pace and accuracy is only going to get better. Pace has improved a lot, needs some. I don't think anyone can make such a comeback after 5 years.


He is more good than ever!

Earlier he was bowling @130-140, now it is more pace + the natural swing!


----------



## WAJsal

rockstarIN said:


> He is more good than ever!
> 
> Earlier he was bowling @130-140, now it is more pace + the natural swing!


The pace is better than before. At the start of New Zealand series he was bowling at 140, and at the end he got to 145 consistently and swinging it. The thing that made him so good was his accuracy, swing and pace- his accuracy is somewhat off, bowling too short. Over time he will get better. He was bowling at 147 KPH consistently, even touched 150, that's very good pace. Swing at that pace is virtually unplayable.


----------



## doppelganger

WAJsal said:


> Stop trolling please, that is his natural stature. How slim is Rehane, even Kohli's not a built man. Stop trolling.



Perfectly legitimate question.

He's a runt. Asking why u can't get a fast bowler who's not.

Most of your current team are runts. 

Do they mirror your current generation was my question.


----------



## WAJsal

doppelganger said:


> Perfectly legitimate question.
> 
> He's a runt. Asking why u can't get a fast bowler who's not.


Why is Sachin a small person, not built. Amir can bowl at 150, can swing it, what more can anyone ask of him? that is his natural stature. As far as built bowlers are concerned, look at Irfan or Wahab. Man stop this BS.


----------



## Sankpal

Only one person impressed to eveyone.......Amir with his good fast and accurate bowling...
Kohli....as Usual...no surprise....

Yuraj...should allowance retirement. I tell you, 2012 situation will repeat again if yuvraj batting like this


----------



## doppelganger

WAJsal said:


> Why is Sachin a small person, not built. Amir can bowl at 150, can swing it, what more can anyone ask of him? that is his natural stature. As far as built bowlers are concerned, look at Irfan or Wahab. Man stop this BS.



Bossy, tendya was built like a friggin tank.

Are you mistaking height for being a runt?

And that mountain is a waste. Looks a bit slow too ....


----------



## topgun047

doppelganger said:


> Why is Amir so small and skinny. Almost malnourished.
> 
> Comparing to studs Iike Wasim bhai he looks like a Somalian.
> 
> Is the general nutritional levels and gc of this generation of Pakistanis going downhill along with financial levels?




Everyone knows build of a person depends upon genetics and nutrition.
What many people don't know is that it also depends upon birth order i.e first child is generally taller stronger higher iq than second child and so forth.
Due to combination of relatively higher prosperity and lower birth rate India has recently overtaken Pakistan in average height.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

topgun047 said:


> Due to combination of relatively higher prosperity and lower birth rate India has recently overtaken Pakistan in average height.



Correct.

That was the thrust of my point.

Hope wasal gets it ....

So I'm guessing Amir must be the 8th or 9th kid?


----------



## WAJsal

doppelganger said:


> Hope wasal gets it ....
> 
> So I'm guessing Amir must be the 8th or 9th kid?


Your method of trolling is an insult to trolling. Grow up. It's not that Kohli is a built tall man, this is his natural stature, more weight means his performance will not be as good.


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

The Eagle said:


> Date says 13th May, 2015. Must be about terrorism incident but you are using it as a fun here.





marbella said:


> Now this is getting ugly here. It was probably due to attack on agakhanis.can we still be human while celebrating a small victory of cricket?


i m sorry i didnt realise it was about tht incident..i take responsibility and will delete my post....u too delete it.....
i thought it was a troll pic didnt see the date i am sooo sorry


----------



## mkb95

bongbang said:


> View attachment 295763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295765


come here u lion

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rahil khan

Sankpal said:


> Only one person impressed to eveyone.......Amir with his good fast and accurate bowling...
> Kohli....as Usual...no surprise....
> 
> Yuraj...should allowance retirement. I tell you, 2012 situation will repeat again if yuvraj batting like this


Don't say a single word against Yuvi....though i am a Pakistani but i have always admired Yuvi.....Can't you feel his presence at the wicket....his body language...his charisma like a champ....He is category 4 Hurricane when his eyes and hand coordination is working together...Let him decide himself about retirement because its never an easy decision....after suffering and recovering from such deadly disease he is till there in the middle playing for his country, he definitely deserves a good chance to end his career on positive note.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

mkb95 said:


> come here u lion


Guess what happened next?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=973231332712734

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

WAJsal said:


> Your method of trolling is an insult to trolling. Grow up. It's not that Kohli is a built tall man, this is his natural stature, more weight means his performance will not be as good.



You are welcome to your opinion.

Will not change mine.


----------



## halupridol

Lol at Amir being compared to Wasim.
ok he bowled well on a bowlers pitch ,,big deal,,,now forget n forgive his past sins,,typical desis.
lets see him repeat the same on a flat track in a similar pressure match
t20 is a batsmans game,,,so Pak needs gud batsmen,,,in my opinion only malik n Hafeez look like genuine batsmen in this lineup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Pace has improved a lot, needs some.


Well he was scorching yesterday, wasn't he!!


WAJsal said:


> I don't think anyone can make such a comeback after 5 years.


The good thing is Aamir is 23 and still a lot of time in front. with good mentoring and hardships he has seen in life already, he should emerge as a stronger person and a better athlete. I hope cricketing administration in Pakistan takes care of him, he genuinely is a great prospect.
Just think what he can do on a Headingley or Brisbane pitch under overcast conditions on first session of a test with new cherry on hands!


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Just think what he can do on a Headingley or Brisbane pitch under overcast conditions on first session of a test with new cherry on hands!


He bowled well in Melbourne in a test series before he got banned. He has bowled well everywhere in test Cricket, Asif and Amir destroyed Australia and England in England, if you can remember that spot-fixing series. Bowled well in Srilanka too. He really is a good prospect, pure talent and skill at its best. Credit goes to his handwork and a tough mentality too.



anant_s said:


> Well he was scorching yesterday, wasn't he!!


swing at 147 Kph consistently, i don't blame the Indian batsmen. Late swing at pace is almost impossible to play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Best of Luck Bangladesh and do Banglawash on Srilanka.


----------



## marbella

Shabbir.... wow

Beauty of t20 it has wavy graphs.


----------



## Pumba

Peace786 said:


> Bangladesh as usual meeting expectations. 2/2
> 
> Bangladesh themselve is playing on flat track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

Shabbir blasting

Its going to be bangla day today.

Shabbir goin for 100

Waiting for kulasekara

Bangladesh 140-150 ???

Jayasuriya , shabbir is unstopable.

Shabbir not running today.. just hitting 4 s and 6s

Time to hit hit hit guys 4 overs left so many wickets in hand

10 4s 3 6s 80 . Not bad sabbir. Well played

Wow going over 150

147-7. Its your day


----------



## marbella

147 is sufficient


----------



## Parul

The way Srilanka is batting, Banglawash looks eminent.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time for for Bangladesh to book their flight home


----------



## marbella

No SL ,you aint gonna get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Time for for Bangladesh to book their flight home



They are already playing at Home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Time for for Bangladesh to book their flight home


Ha ha. They are already at home.


----------



## marbella

Bd is there to stay


----------



## WAR-rior

Just wanted to understand on what confidence and logic our Pakistani Bros so confidently say that if will be India Pakistan final? 

Bangladesh and Sri Lanka ain't come here to sell churan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

92 runs neeeded in 12 overs.

How to predict final?


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> Not a T20 pitch. Number of sixes in the game: 0.
> BTW, how good is Kohli-knew 83 was not going to be enough but he played too well. If we was given LBW, i think it was 12-3 back then, we could have had a chance. Once the ball got wet, it was going to be easier. I knew Amir was going to be destructive on these pitches, plus he is just getting into his rhythm(still has to get better). He was coming back in New Zealand series, he is a champion material-as praised by Kohli. Need to work on batting.
> 
> @The Eagle ,@PARIKRAMA and others....
> 
> 
> His pace was better than before in New Zealand series, he was bowling at 150 KPH and swinging it , saw Akram last night in a show, he was really impressed. Amir was compared to Wasim(though Wasim is in a class of his own), you can just tell how talented Amir is by the type of praise he gets from Wasim and others.



Agreed and @WAJsal as this was his first under so much pressure and the way he performed i can see there is more potential and only the next few more games will prove the same. Since the start of the game, I was merely concerned with his performance that I observed to be excellent per previous PSL matches. Amir is a great asset indeed and his skills will be polished more by the time though we only need a ex-bowler like Wasim Akram to coach and furnish him well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

72 runs needed from 54 bballs 8 wkts in hand.
C'mon BD give em some hard time.

Umpires were not very good yesterday for both of the teams.


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## marbella

Its going to be uribaba uribaba uribaba in stadium. 3rd gone..


----------



## halupridol

BD tiger ek bar phir meow ho gaya


----------



## Endeavour

Bangladesh at the moment.


----------



## marbella

63 rjns outta 40 balls. And you call it meao


----------



## marbella

4thgone its a day of victory for bd


----------



## WAR-rior

marbella said:


> 4thgone its a day of victory for bd


Counting chickens? Be optimistic. It's still game open.


----------



## marbella

5th gone...

Lol i am optimistic and the only bd suppoeter here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

Bangladesh 147/7 (20/20 ov)
Sri Lanka 101/5 (16.5/20 ov)

Sri Lanka require another 46 runs with 5 wickets and 18 balls remaining


----------



## marbella

I can see ppl celebtrating in streets of sylhet already


----------



## kmc_chacko

Match is getting out of Sri Lankan control

Req Run Rate is 15+

Mathews gone 6 down

Sri Lanka require another 32 runs with 4 wickets and 6 balls remaining

BD won the match


----------



## halupridol

marbella said:


> I can see ppl celebtrating in streets of sylhet already


sahi me BD jeet gaya,,,I am surprised,,bangali sher aaj dahar gaya.


----------



## WAR-rior

It's a 130 pitch. Anything above that was bonus.


----------



## kmc_chacko

Bangladesh 147/7 (20/20 ov)
Sri Lanka 124/8 (20/20 ov)

Bangladesh won by 23 runs


----------



## Mythal

All teams except India has one loss in the Asia cup now.


----------



## marbella

Yooo hooo...
All the bd fans in hiding pls comeout to dance here..you've left me alone here.


----------



## kmc_chacko

Points Table
TEAMS MAT WON LOST TIED N/R PTS NET RR FOR AGAINST
India 2 2 0 0 0 4 +1.970 251/35.3 204/40.0
Bangladesh 3 2 1 0 0 4 +0.483 401/60.0 372/60.0
Sri Lanka 2 1 1 0 0 2 -0.225 253/40.0 262/40.0
Pakistan 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1.334 83/20.0 85/15.3
United Arab Emirates 2 0 2 0 0 0 -1.625 197/40.0 262/40.0

well done BD


----------



## marbella

Peace786 said:


> Even after batting on friendly baating wicket traitor Bangladeshis manage to score 147 only.Shame on lungis.





WAR-rior said:


> Just wanted to understand on what confidence and logic our Pakistani Bros so confidently say that if will be India Pakistan final?
> 
> Bangladesh and Sri Lanka ain't come here to sell churan.


SL is here for selling for churan ,did you see em playing today. BD is about to do something bigggg


----------



## damiendehorn

marbella said:


> Yooo hooo...
> All the bd fans in hiding pls comeout to dance here..you've left me alone here.



Sorry bro, too busy just watching the match.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

Tomorrow match Pakistan v United Arab Emirates


----------



## WAR-rior

marbella said:


> SL is here for selling for churan ,did you see em playing today. BD is about to do something bigggg


No they ain't. Final will be between India and Pakistan. Go ask our Pakistanis in here. They have already decided on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

East Pak vs West Pak will decide who will be the 2nd finalist

I personally would like to see Ind vs Pak in finals


----------



## PARIKRAMA

A good question to wonder

Is India peaking way too soon?

Surely we played good in Aus T20s..

Here also we have played 2 good T20s..

But are we going to gloss over our weakness..

I am expecting flat tops in world T20s.. There all batsmn would score huge runs.. Spinning paradise would see good spinners turn square from fist few overs.. But yet there would be massacre in terms of sixes and fours..

So I am wondering like the Pakistan match, do we need a tough match again soon so that our team does not lose focus and remain firmly grounded..

May be the final either a very close win or a loss there may work better for world T20 then perhaps a clean sweep of all matches and going with too.much confidence..


----------



## Stephen Cohen

PARIKRAMA said:


> A good question to wonder
> 
> Is India peaking way too soon?
> 
> Surely we played good in Aus T20s..
> 
> Here also we have played 2 good T20s..
> 
> But are we going to gloss over our weakness..
> 
> I am expecting flat tops in world T20s.. There all batsmn would score huge runs.. Spinning paradise would see good spinners turn square from fist few overs.. But yet there would be massacre in terms of sixes and fours..
> 
> So I am wondering like the Pakistan match, do we need a tough match again soon so that our team does not lose focus and remain firmly grounded..
> 
> May be the final either a very close win or a loss there may work better for world T20 then perhaps a clean sweep of all matches and going with too.much confidence..



We only have one big match ; Sri Lanka before going in the Final

So we will play for victory as there is a thing called momentum while going into the Finals

In the last match we were tested by the LINE and late swing of AMIR

Our batsmen will have to work on that Line ; which troubled them
and which was bowled by the left arm seamer

I am sure if India Pakistan play again the finals ; we will do even better

The T 20 world cup will see bouncy wickets BUT without grass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

The Lankans were without Malinga and Dilshan looks like a shadow of the destructive batsman of the 2011 WC. Pakistan refuses to play as a team - it relies on individual brilliance. One spell from Aamir. Or a destructive 5 over cameo from Afridi. Or a spell from Wahab like in the QF against Aus. India and Bdesh - look like well-oiled teams - if one fails - another guy steps up to the plate.


----------



## Adecypher

This question is to Indians here; I just finished watching the highlights of India's tour of Australia 2016 (ODIs and T20 as well) and I was really impressed by the batting skills of the top order batsman specially Rohit Sharma, Shikhar Dhawan and not to mention new entry Manish Pandey (his performance in the 5th ODI)....and obviously V. Kohli who tear Aussie attack.

Their technique is pretty solid I was just wondering is this due to raw talent, IPL and specialist coaching...and I know there is always this notion that excessive cricket had harmed Indian cricket but from what I have witnessed I think it has gave them lot of practice on overseas wickets. Also what is the criteria of IPL selection? Is this who ever performed consistently well in Ranjit trophy will be picked or else...?

I really wish Pakistan can produce batting talent like that who can thrash gora baowlers around...I really feel so good when the goras are thrashed...with proper cricketing strokes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh lacking in Fielding, needs boost up in Batting. Bring Nasir in middle and something to do with top order. And we will give a fight to India in Final. Hope SL beats Pak and we are on.

I wonder where is greatest BD cricket supporter @BDforever nowadays.



Pumba said:


> This is overconfidence



Troll page made by Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Adecypher said:


> This question is to Indians here; I just finished watching the highlights of India's tour of Australia 2016 (ODIs and T20 as well) and I was really impressed by the batting skills of the top order batsman specially Rohit Sharma, Shikhar Dhawan and not to mention new entry Manish Pandey (his performance in the 5th ODI)....and obviously V. Kohli who tear Aussie attack.
> 
> Their technique is pretty solid I was just wondering is this due to raw talent, IPL and specialist coaching...and I know there is always this notion that excessive cricket had harmed Indian cricket but from what I have witnessed I think it has gave them lot of practice on overseas wickets. Also what is the criteria of IPL selection? Is this who ever performed consistently well in Ranjit trophy will be picked or else...?
> 
> I really wish Pakistan can produce batting talent like that who can thrash gora baowlers around...I really feel so good when the goras are thrashed...with proper cricketing strokes...



If u may remeber, Indian team wasnt this good a decade and an half back. But with the rise of people like Sachin, Sehwag, Dravid, Laxman, Ganguly people started realising the potentiall we have. Then tournaments like 2003 WC where we reached in the finals boosted our morals.
With IPL came huge sums of money which was then invested iñ better infrastructure for training and fitness.
It also enabled us to get an exposure for our local palyers with the international big shots.

Selection process is simple 4 international players and rest indian. Which may include players of national team and Ranji teams. 



bongbang said:


> Bangladesh lacking in Fielding, needs boost up in Batting. Bring Nasir in middle and something to do with top order. And we will give a fight to India in Final. Hope SL beats Pak and we are on.
> 
> I wonder where is greatest BD cricket supporter @BDforever nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> Troll page made by Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Teams which start badly most of the time they win finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Damn, when are they going to give Abu Hider a chance to bowl? Abu, Mustafizur, Al-Amin and Tashkin wil be a good combo for the future....when mortaza retires to become the bowling coach.....with Saifuddin in the wings.

Only weak points right now is our batting, Mehedi Hasan Meraj and Shanto could be drafted in a couple of years.


----------



## bongbang

damiendehorn said:


> Damn, when are they going to give Abu Hider a chance to bowl? Abu, Mustafizur, Al-Amin and Tashkin wil be a good combo for the future....when mortaza retires to become the bowling coach.....with Saifuddin in the wings.
> 
> Only weak points right now is our batting, Mehedi Hasan Meraj and Shanto could be drafted in a couple of years.



Mashrafi with his belly shines, plus leading team as senior. Contest is between rest 3. Its really hard to choose between them who can be picked to give a chance to Rony. He can do some extraordinary things if given chance. 

Once BD had to play with hardly one or two pacers with limited options now its getting hard to choose from so many.


----------



## aakash_2410

@damiendehorn Heyy buddy, what channel does the Asia cup air in the UK?


----------



## kmc_chacko

Adecypher said:


> This question is to Indians here; I just finished watching the highlights of India's tour of Australia 2016 (ODIs and T20 as well) and I was really impressed by the batting skills of the top order batsman specially Rohit Sharma, Shikhar Dhawan and not to mention new entry Manish Pandey (his performance in the 5th ODI)....and obviously V. Kohli who tear Aussie attack.
> 
> Their technique is pretty solid I was just wondering is this due to raw talent, IPL and specialist coaching...and I know there is always this notion that excessive cricket had harmed Indian cricket but from what I have witnessed I think it has gave them lot of practice on overseas wickets. Also what is the criteria of IPL selection? Is this who ever performed consistently well in Ranjit trophy will be picked or else...?
> 
> I really wish Pakistan can produce batting talent like that who can thrash gora baowlers around...I really feel so good when the goras are thrashed...with proper cricketing strokes...





Pumba said:


> If u may remeber, Indian team wasnt this good a decade and an half back. But with the rise of people like Sachin, Sehwag, Dravid, Laxman, Ganguly people started realising the potentiall we have. Then tournaments like 2003 WC where we reached in the finals boosted our morals.
> With IPL came huge sums of money which was then invested iñ better infrastructure for training and fitness.
> It also enabled us to get an exposure for our local palyers with the international big shots.
> 
> Selection process is simple 4 international players and rest indian. Which may include players of national team and Ranji teams.



Ranaji Matches are most important criteria. But Domestic cricket was revamped few years back and updated as per modern day cricket requirements. Domestic Tournaments are conducted in all 3 formats Test, ODI, 20-20 considering performance of each player they will be given chances.

Adecypher - IPL did huge impact on domestic seasons we had lot of good batsmen and few good bowlers but they did not produce Fast Bowlers like Pakistan.


----------



## anant_s

Super Falcon said:


> Teams which start badly most of the time they win finals


thats true!
Law of Averages usually strikes at knockout phases.


----------



## barbarosa

Mr. Sheher yar shamed to his country very well. He knew that Pakistani team is not in form to defeat Indian team,but he was trying how to defeat his team by Indian team.


----------



## WAJsal

Peace786 said:


> @WAJsal still happy with Afridi ? Stop watching 20 good odd innings played by him in 300 matches and analyze him properly.


No need to be getting emotional, get me a replacement of Afridi and i am happy to take him out. A name would suffice. Lol, you can't even provide a name. Face it, he is the best finisher in the country and the only one. Misbah isn't really playing T20.


----------



## WAJsal

Peace786 said:


> Keep telling yourself that.We can place a helmet on the field and it'll contribute more than Afridi in 9 games out of 10.What sort of replacement is required to persistently score 'ZERO' in both departments- batting and bowling? Mukhtar Ahmed,Zafar Gohar,Imad wasim or Hammad azam can replace him if given a chance.


Get real, blame the whole team, not only one man. Blame our batting order first, Afridi is given time till World T20 by the PCB and rightly so, as we don't have a replacement for him. Till then he should continue, after which we can look to replace him.


----------



## nair

WAJsal said:


> No need to be getting emotional, get me a replacement of Afridi and i am happy to take him out. A name would suffice. Lol, you can't even provide a name. Face it, he is the best finisher in the country and the only one. Misbah isn't really playing T20.



You know as a non pakistani, I can relate or compare afridi to a "Lottery Ticket"..... Most of the time you wont get anything, but the chances of getting a bumper would make you buy every time..... and at times you may get some bonus or small prizes too....


----------



## WAJsal

nair said:


> You know as a non pakistani, I can relate or compare afridi to a "Lottery Ticket"..... Most of the time you wont get anything, but the chances of getting a bumper would make you buy every time..... and at times you may get some bonus or small prizes too....


Complaints regarding his captaincy are legitimate, but should he be in the team? absolutely. Do we have a replacement? no. We are too emotional people. Plus he has scored a lot of runs in last 3 series, starting from Srilanka.


----------



## WAJsal

Peace786 said:


> I mean seriously, who is he to think that there is no replacement of him.


Bhai, i agree with you. Should he be replaced at this moment when the world cup is so near? support him now that it is the only thing we can do.


----------



## nair

WAJsal said:


> We are too emotional people



Indians used to be very emotional around cricket (still we are), but what i have seen here, you guys beat us hands down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WAJsal @nair @Peace786 
Afridi is a cheap lottery ticket 1000 times agreed + average bowler....He didn't have any Batting Technic used to hit ball harder to score boundaries but since he aged he can't do it any more....He is just a negative thing in the team always get out (99%) and add burden on the rest of the team...Should given chance to Ahmed Shehzad or Imran Nazir.


----------



## WAJsal

MaarKhoor said:


> .Should given chance to Ahmed Shehzad or Imran Nazir.


Ahmed and Imran Nazir, Afridi is more consistent than them. We should extend all support till the World Cup.


----------



## Maarkhoor

WAJsal said:


> Ahmed and Imran Nazir, Afridi is more consistent than them. We should extend all support till the World Cup.


That is why i stop watching cricket, Afridi is a joke in the name of batting though an average leg spin bowler with some good quick deliveries.


----------



## nair

MaarKhoor said:


> @WAJsal @nair @Peace786
> Afridi is a cheap lottery ticket 1000 times agreed + average bowler....He didn't have any Batting Technic used to hit ball harder to score boundaries but since he aged he can't do it any more....He is just a negative thing in the team always get out (99%) and add burden on the rest of the team...Should given chance to Ahmed Shehzad or Imran Nazir.



Well afridi is a very good all rounder, and I think he is more consistent with ball than bat...... one cannot consider one part of his ability....... I think most of the time he hasnt used his experience to his advantage, he comes and hit - Hit hard with out looking at the merit of the ball....He has done a lot for Pakistan cricket, and one should not forget that...to be honest i feel he is better than shoaib ( I could be wrong, as my judgement is based on the matches i have seen). If Afridi'ss form is not good then he should be rested and chance should be given to young guys.....

I was not very happy the way he treated wahab riyas (i hope i have his name correct) after his first delivery being hit for four by kohli..... Yes there is pressure but if he has shown little more faith and trust in the bowler he would have performed better, eventually that over cost 15 runs and was the last nail in the coffin


----------



## WAJsal

MaarKhoor said:


> That is why i stop watching cricket, Afridi is a joke in the name of batting though an average leg spin bowler with some good quick deliveries.


Nonetheless he is captain till World cup, if we don't support him who will? Misbah was similarly abused.


----------



## nair

Peace786 said:


> No Indians are not emotional any more. They learnt it from Australians and South Africans. Every player is accountable for his performance. So many big names from India took retirement without declaring it in advance but there was no hue or cry. Dhoni was not doing well in test cricket and wanted to quit it. He was allowed to go without thinking that he is the best captain and still has potential to lead the side. Another example is Sehwag and Gautam Gambir. They were not performing and has been removed. Indian Players know that their place is not permanent even if they are playing from quite long for India. If someone is not ready to leave the side despite of the fact that he is not performing at all then he should be kicked out. Reason you Indian team doing well is they have started acting like professionals now.



I guess you are right here.... I think after sachin retired Indians are not that attached to a cricketer or cricket...... These days every other sport has IPL like tournament in India.... Be it hockey, kabadi, tennis, badminton, football...... Slowly and steadily India is diversifying in sports.....


----------



## kmc_chacko

Why Afridi comes up the order which his bats first ?


----------



## Roybot

Decent total by the UAE, whatever happened to the world class bowling attack.


----------



## WAJsal

Roybot said:


> Decent total by the UAE, whatever happened to the world class bowling attack.


Poor captaincy, should have continued Amir. Should be a good game.


----------



## Roybot

WAJsal said:


> Poor captaincy, should have continued Amir. Should be a good game.



You guys are expecting too much from Amir, one man can not win you games. Interesting match indeed, the UAE has some decent bowlers.


----------



## garibnawaz

Pakistan 17/3 (3.1/20 ov)

Chasing 130


----------



## kmc_chacko

United Arab Emirates 129/6 (20/20 ov)
Pakistan 18/3 (4.5/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 112 runs with 7 wickets and 15.1 overs remaining

Pakistan 18/3 (5/20 ov) RR 7.46

Pakistan 26/3 (6/20 ov)

Pakistan 31/3 (7/20 ov)


----------



## kmc_chacko

This match is is going same way BD vs SL had gone

RR is crossed 8+ first time

Pakistan 48/3 (10/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 82 runs with 7 wickets and 60 balls remaining

I think Pakistan should increase the scoring rate from now on


----------



## punit

jeetega bhai jeetega ! Apna UAE jeetega !


----------



## damiendehorn

*Side strain ends Mustafizur's Asia Cup*


----------



## kmc_chacko

punit said:


> jeetega bhai jeetega ! Apna UAE jeetega !



until Afridi not get out for "0" possibility is 70:30 in favour of Pakistan

Pakistan 59/3 (12/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 71 runs with 7 wickets and 48 balls remaining



damiendehorn said:


> *Side strain ends Mustafizur's Asia Cup*



one more down with injury

Pakistan 64/3 (13/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 66 runs with 7 wickets and 42 balls remaining

Required RR 9.42


----------



## damiendehorn

Tamim will be back, and Abu hider will get to bowl....


----------



## kmc_chacko

what the heck these two genius are doing ? anybody ? somebody ? i am confused


----------



## anant_s

damiendehorn said:


> *Side strain ends Mustafizur's Asia Cup*


Sad, he was looking to get some rhythm going, hope he recovers n time for World T20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Two Pakistani teams facing each other.



damiendehorn said:


> *Side strain ends Mustafizur's Asia Cup*



I didnt like much Mustafiz's bowling. That gives a chance to Rony and Tamim enters into team as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

Finally Six by Umar Akmal

Pakistan require another 55 runs with 7 wickets and 36 balls remaining

Pakistan 91/3 (16/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 39 runs with 7 wickets and 24 balls remaining


----------



## 911

bongbang said:


> Two Pakistani teams facing each other.


Catch drop


----------



## kmc_chacko

great work at last both had control over the game

Pakistan 91/3 (16/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 39 runs with 7 wickets and 24 balls remaining

United Arab Emirates 129/6 (20/20 ov)
Pakistan 127/3 (18.2/20 ov)
Pakistan require another 3 runs with 7 wickets and 10 balls remaining

United Arab Emirates 129/6 (20/20 ov)
Pakistan 131/3 (18.4/20 ov)
Pakistan won by 7 wickets (with 8 balls remaining)

Congrats Pakistan

Points Table
TEAMS MAT WON LOST TIED N/R PTS NET RR FOR AGAINST
India 2 2 0 0 0 4 +1.970 251/35.3 204/40.0
Bangladesh 3 2 1 0 0 4 +0.483 401/60.0 372/60.0
Sri Lanka 2 1 1 0 0 2 -0.225 253/40.0 262/40.0
Pakistan 2 1 1 0 0 2 -0.494 214/38.4 214/35.3
United Arab Emirates 3 0 3 0 0 0 -1.266 326/60.0 393/58.4


----------



## 911

Pakistan still at 4th spot in points table. They had been at 3rd place if had won under 16.4 overs.


----------



## kmc_chacko

Peace786 said:


> Do you get now what they were doing, genius ??



Pakistan should not waited till 13th over. they took off little late which might cost them later stage of game. They have forget RR will come into play later. They should have completed by 15th over as they could have done it.

Amirs is such a brilliant talent and your batsman are toying with his efforts. Putting unnecessary pressure on lower order when batting lineup is frazzle is not a good thing to do.


----------



## WAJsal

Roybot said:


> You guys are expecting too much from Amir, one man can not win you games. Interesting match indeed, the UAE has some decent bowlers.


He bowled well yesterday, he is the only smart bowler in the team. The rest cannot use brain. Irfan will bang it short all day and still not learn. Amir came back and stopped UAE from getting that 140, which was in sight.


----------



## kaykay

Lets see which team plays final along with India.....both BD and Pak has chances as of now...


----------



## kmc_chacko

Team which stick with good game plan will meet at the final. India as a Team is looking good alongwith BD but Pakistan bowling is very strong it can win cup for them.

Very important games which is determine who will face whom will be India vs SL & SL vs Pakistan & Pakistan vs BD

Shohib Malik may be get another chance to face India in the final.


----------



## nair

BCCI in fix as Himachal doesn't want to host Indo-Pak WT20 tie - Times of India


----------



## Endeavour



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Lanka 138-9 in 20 overs. Game on..


----------



## ghazi52

..................







.......


----------



## Endeavour

What kohli is doing is out of this world.


----------



## Kambojaric

Looks like it will be an easy win for India, especially if Kohli stays on strike.


----------



## halupridol

India won


----------



## baajey

India lived upto its reputation of the big brother.... In the cricket field


----------



## bongbang

Ban vs SL

Ind vs SL


----------



## anant_s

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887182711380443





Dedicated to all my engineering college mates and our 5 Star extempore performance in external viva (Kuch bhi pocho aap, hum to wohi jawab denge jo humey yaad hai)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Endeavour

anant_s said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887182711380443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated to all my engineering college mates and our 5 Star extempore performance in external viva (Kuch bhi pocho aap, hum to wohi jawab denge jo humey yaad hai)



I dont understand why pakistani players make fool out of them by giving english interviews.
They can simply reject and give only hindi/urdu interviews, its absolutely fine, no shame in it. The english journalist should figure out later what he said in hindi/urdu, its their job to do so. Its not umar akmals job to talk in their language of convenience rather its other way round.

Talent does not require a certification of english language. So i hope pakistani player (some ofcurs) dont make a fool of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Tomorrow match between Pakistan and Bangladesh will decide who will go into final. If Bangladesh win then next two matches will become useless so Bangladesh should lose tomorrow for sri lanka who will play with Pakistan in last match before final


----------



## JanjaWeed

anant_s said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887182711380443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated to all my engineering college mates and our 5 Star extempore performance in external viva (Kuch bhi pocho aap, hum to wohi jawab denge jo humey yaad hai)


I will speak like this only....
Reminds me of this..vvv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

Yuvraj singh has gotten back ito his batting form. Making indian batting even more stronger.

By the way the umpiring level in this series has been so pathetic, yesterday also there were few blunders, Dilshan was out which was not given while parera was given out wrongly. Why is ICC shying away from using the available technologies ?

Also why is there no drs here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Look that C....iiya opener how he out even street kids play much better then him. 
1-1 in 2nd over


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pakistan lost 1 wicket against bangladesh

If bangla can take few wickets at the beginning, then pakistan will be in real trouble.Early wickets and under pressure pakistan cannot win any match


----------



## IN-2030

Bangladesh batting lineup looks stronger than Pak whereas bolling attack of Pak is more fierce 
8/1


----------



## kaykay

Its a 160ish type pitch.... anything less than 150 and BD will have s chance...


----------



## Mr.Nair

Very small run rate, pakistan playing like one day match


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> Its a 160ish type pitch.... anything less than 150 and BD will have s chance...


140 and we won long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Aj toh naak na katwana

Aj bhi wohi haal hai


----------



## Musafir117

12/2 and here we go


----------



## kaykay

Musafir117 said:


> 140 and we won long time no see


Yeah even 140 could be a decent score give Pakistani bowling and its capability to defend it. Yeah now a days busy with business and stuffs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

farhan_9909 said:


> Aj toh naak na katwana
> 
> Aj bhi wohi haal hai


Koi tawaqa mat rakhen Jeet gae tou Bonus:


----------



## Mr.Nair

If 2 more wickets gone now, then almost sure bangladesh may win match

1 more gone


----------



## halupridol

Bangla tiger roaring,,,3 bakri slauthered,,grrrr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IN-2030

Aj to katwana hi hai-Pak batsman


----------



## Mr.Nair

Is this test match?


----------



## kaykay

Yaar I want Indo-Pak in final but given Pakistani performance I am disappointed. Kam se kam aab to aaram se khelo...Itni jaldi kya hai?


----------



## monitor

We are going to take revenge of 2012 Asia cup..


----------



## kaykay

Yaar I want Indo-Pak in final but given Pakistani performance I am disappointed. Kam se kam aab to aaram se khelo...Itni jaldi kya hai?


----------



## topgun047

Pakistan need to save wickets till tenth over on this pitch you easily score 100 runs in last 10 overs.


----------



## Musafir117

That LBW was mis judged but well that's cricket.


----------



## kaykay

Musafir117 said:


> That LBW was mis judged but well that's cricket.


Yeah that was not out....This entire series is marred by wrong decisions and many of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

This is not even annoying anymore. 3 to 4 wickets is completely a normal start, don't lose another.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lanat ho dead pool ki is Khurram Manzor per , Paka sifarisi player

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

kaykay said:


> Yeah that was not out....This entire series is marred by wrong decisions and many of them.


Benefit of doubt in situation goes to batsman but I think that fashion is old now.


----------



## The Eagle

Comon guys... don't loose more wickets at least... stay there .. you will have your chances...


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Here goes another one....


----------



## Musafir117

Umar dhoka de geya


----------



## JanjaWeed

wtf.. Pak batsmen are just not making any effort to spend time in the middle! Everyone wants to go for glory right from the start!


----------



## Globaltracker81

I believe if pak makes around 100-120 range their bowlers can defend it. Amir is too much for Bangladesh batsmen.


----------



## Endeavour

What target is Pakistan looking at? 
Pakistan miss the likes of inzamam , younis, Anwar. 

Pakistan is only producing bowlers, did they forgot modern game needs batsmen also. And more so important than bowlers in today's modern Game.


----------



## Great Sachin

looks like Pakistan has lost experience to play international cricket...


----------



## kaykay

From here, if Pak will manage to score even 120 then its good for them....warna 100 bhi lagta nahi dikh raha


----------



## Great Sachin

if they score at 7 per over from here...they can make 100


----------



## Musafir117

Bengalis bowling in perfect line and length, WTH Lala decide to bat first our bowling much better than batting, foolish decision.


----------



## Richard Parker

In such a crucial series...worst umpiring...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Every one does 1 favour for other country when it comes to Pakistan

Bechara hafeez , hit groin per lagi , Umpire 


out


----------



## WAJsal

I'd do anything to see Bangladesh lose and watch the reaction of Bangladeshi PM, come on boys. 130 should be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Peace786 said:


> Bhai even we all want to witness it but what are we doing,any idea ?


If we can play it smartly 130 is on the cards.
69


----------



## Musafir117

Need another 50 in remain 5 overs to reach on a fighting match.


----------



## Parul

83 Runs are enough for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

ab match me jaan aya..


----------



## Ragnar

Malik is batting really well. 130-140 is possible.


----------



## IN-2030

abhi boom boom bhi to h....god plz mercy to Bang bowler


----------



## Ragnar

Pooh..!! Time for Boom Boom..


----------



## Globaltracker81

I think we can have 120-140 target now. Pretty good scenario compared to couple of overs back


----------



## Parul

Pakistan will do Banglawash Today - 100 runs ho gaye, declare kar do.


----------



## Globaltracker81

Are yaar one more wicket gone afridi in now


----------



## Maarkhoor

Live link
<script type='text/javascript'>id='ptvsp'; id_width=640; id_height=490;</script><script type='text/javascript' src='http://cdn15.crichd.in/channel.js'></script>


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

*Their performance is so poor in front of Bangladesh and UAE.....disgusting.... what they will do in front of Australia and South Africa in* www world t20 2016 *event. We can only pray for Pakistani Cricket team*.


----------



## Globaltracker81

Boom boom gone


----------



## Musafir117

Jo aoe Lala Jan Chadd, puri qoum hath bandhti hai. What a waste


----------



## monitor

Afridi gone for duck. Pakistan's last hope is finished.


----------



## Endeavour

What is wrong with the pathan?


----------



## egodoc222

Parul said:


> Pakistan will do Banglawash Today - 100 runs ho gaye, declare kar do.


Lol....declare nahi....wo all-out hona chahthe hei!! Waisa lag rha hei...


----------



## Archie

Afridi staying true to form

Missed his 50 by just 50 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aj 135 bhi chale ga


----------



## Parul

egodoc222 said:


> Lol....declare nahi....wo all-out hona chahthe hei!! Waisa lag rha hei...



They've scored more than enough runs for Bangladesh. All out nahi hongay.


----------



## Endeavour

Problem is Bangladesh batting is very malnourished. Even 130 will be too much for them.


----------



## egodoc222

Parul said:


> They've scored more than enough runs for Bangladesh. All out nahi hongay.


Haan 80 tho bangladesh ke liye par score hei...abhi tho Pakistan safe side me hei!!

130 is too much for BD!!!


----------



## kaykay

So its 130 to win....Not a bad score considering Pakistani bowling.


----------



## Globaltracker81

kaykay said:


> So its 130 to win....Not a bad score considering Pakistani bowling.


Agree


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Papa ye kiya hai?

Bacha ye Bangali batsmen ki train hain sub out ho gai, they all are lining up like train to come back to pavilion


----------



## NP-complete

I am supporting bangladesh. lets hope they win.


----------



## Musafir117

No


kaykay said:


> So its 130 to win....Not a bad score considering Pakistani bowling.


nit a satisfying either, I'm exciting to see Aaaamir in action! My first time to see him bowl.


----------



## The Eagle

AAAAmir...... comon


----------



## Kambojaric

Why do our senior players not leave with dignity. Afridi ko dhake mar ke nikal na parhe ga.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Playing test match in first 10 overs plus losing wickets as well will cost this match ..last 10 overs fight of sarfraz and shoib gave fighting totals but its not winning total..145 to 160 could have been winning total..pitch of mirpur is not as bad as it was in early matches as last ten overs are proof of it..pakistani batsman just played too many dots..top order is pathetic


----------



## Parul

1 down.


----------



## Ragnar

I hate that Shopclues.com Fatty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

One gone


----------



## Kambojaric

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Playing test match in first 10 overs plus losing wickets as well will cost this match ..last 10 overs fight of sarfraz and shoib gave fighting totals but its not winning total..145 to 160 could have been winning total..pitch of mirpur is not as bad as it was in early matches as last ten overs are proof of it..pakistani batsman just played too many dots..top order is pathetic



We literally are playing with three batsmen at the moment (Malik, Sarfraz and Akmal). Baqi to Bangladesh holidays manane aye hein, including the great boom boom captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kambojaric said:


> We literally are playing with three batsmen at the moment (Malik, Sarfraz and Akmal). Baqi to Bangladesh holidays manane aye hein, including the great boom boom captain.


Boom boom is just tuss tuss and it was also stupid of him to announce kush khabri for sharjeel based on his one 100 against peshwar zalmi. Our top orders batsman are technically poor..techniques matter in pressure matches not just random 100 or 40 after 10 matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Soumya is a RAW agent. No talent at all.


----------



## Endeavour

Lol, they are targeting amir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Boom boom is just tuss tuss and it was also stupid of him to announce kush khabri for sharjeel based on his one 100 against peshwar zalmi. Our top orders batsman are technically poor..techniques matter in pressure matches not just random 100 or 40 after 10 matches



Tukke marte hein, lag gaya to lag gaya. Nahin laga tou inshallah all the boyz will play better next time. God knows how much money these oldies sitting in the selection committee eat.


----------



## Phoenix89

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Boom boom is just tuss tuss and it was also stupid of him to announce kush khabri for sharjeel based on his one 100 against peshwar zalmi. Our top orders batsman are technically poor..techniques matter in pressure matches not just random 100 or 40 after 10 matches



Afridi letting Pakistani team down, quick fire 10-20 runs could have been the difference, didn't happend. 

Anyways I am watching this match to see Amir bowl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Madame prime minister is enjoying the game!!


----------



## The Eagle

Umpiring at best.... waaaaao......


----------



## Great Sachin

Amir is a hype like Boom Boom

Irfan is far better bowler than Amir


----------



## Endeavour

Amir taken off from the bowling after taking some beating.


----------



## third eye

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Boom boom is just tuss tuss and it was also stupid of him to announce kush khabri for sharjeel based on his one 100 against peshwar zalmi. Our top orders batsman are technically poor..techniques matter in pressure matches not just random 100 or 40 after 10 matches



Our cricketers like our Leaders share the same trait - They do not know when their ' best before' date is over & its time to quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

H------ K_____ bhariti umpire....G

Why do our federation allows us to play with these incompetent Umpires


----------



## bongbang

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Papa ye kiya hai?
> 
> Bacha ye Bangali batsmen ki train hain sub out ho gai, they all are lining up like train to come back to pavilion









Papa what is this?

Its never ending Bengali Batting line up.

Tamim
Soumya
Sabbir
Shakib
Mushfik
Mahmudullah
Mithun
Sunny
Mashrafe


----------



## Kambojaric

I actually now hope Pakistan lose this game badly and against Sri Lanka too, because we need a major shake up. If we win one of these two games then it will give the current players including Afridi another lifeline, and they will brag about that win for the next 6 months. Zalil ho ke ayein ge to maybe there is chance for change.


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> H------ K_____ bhariti umpire....G
> 
> Why do our federation allows us to play with these incompetent Umpires


you want pakistani umpire....to help you to win ..because your team is not capable


----------



## scholseys

Bangladesh coasting against the minnow Pakistan...


----------



## Musafir117

Good very good for dropping catch.


----------



## Great Sachin

Musafir117 said:


> Good very good for dropping catch.


that was not a catch


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bhariti Umpire complained the wicket taken by Afridi was not proper , only Indian bowlers can take wickets like this

Sharam se pani pani hogiya corrupt umpire clean bowled


----------



## Globaltracker81

Kambojaric said:


> I actually now hope Pakistan lose this game badly and against Sri Lanka too, because we need a major shake up. If we win one of these two games then it will give the current players including Afridi another lifeline, and they will brag about that win for the next 6 months. Zalil ho ke ayein ge to maybe there is chance for change.


Sir bahot baar last 10 years mei haare leekin ab thak Kay hua hai


----------



## Great Sachin

Amir ..2 over 13 runs...wow

BD score is double in 10 overs ..compare to Pakistan

Boom Boom ..is really boom boom for BD

world class fielding ..after world class batting and bowling


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Dont get logic of afrdi to have anwar ali in team in place of wahab or imad wasim

Anwar ali will do it for Bangla single handedly


----------



## ito

Pakistan is playing like it doesn't want to win.


----------



## Roybot

Chalo bhai Asia cup to ab hamara hi hua, no point even watching the final.


----------



## 911

Ye to out tha


----------



## ito

Amir is the only saving grace.


----------



## The Eagle

only clean bold will be counted as out


----------



## Roybot

Mohammed Shami looks pregnant, Pakistan is probably the most unfit team in the world right now.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bhariti Umpire ne PAKA , Carore khaya hai

Andhe ko ball nazar nahi ati to yallow visors lagain ain

Still can't see a out

BHARITI umpire ka mu kala 

Aek aur CLEAN bowled!!!!


----------



## The Eagle

Roybot said:


> PAkistani fir paise kha kar aaye hain.



??


----------



## Armstrong

Roybot said:


> Mohammed Shami looks pregnant, Pakistan is probably the most unfit team in the world right now.



Khud to teri jaisee 6 packs hain na !  

Leave us fat people and our pot bellies alone !


----------



## ghazi52

....................
*Afridi does not deserve a place in the team: Javed Miandad*





Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi stretches during a training session at the Khan Shaheb Osman Ali Stadium in Fatullah. — AFP/File
ISLAMABAD: Defeat against India has frustrated every Pakistan cricket fan. And on Tuesday the great Javed Miandad also joined the chorus with some very blunt views on captain Shahid Afridi.

India overcame a fiery spell from Pakistan pacer Mohammad Amir to pummel their opponents by five wickets in a key Asia Cup T20 match in Mirpur, Bangladesh, on Feb 27.

Batting first, Pakistan were wrapped up for a humiliating 83 runs as they avoided their lowest T20 score by just 9 runs.

Miandad criticised the national side for its meek surrender but it was none other than the Pakistan skipper who came under his radar.

“How can you have a player who is not reliable. Afridi lost his place in the side a long time ago,” Miandad said while talking to a private news channel.

“How you can expect to win or make your cricket better when a player who has stopped being a reliable performer is your captain,” he added.

Miandad said that due to nepotism and favouritism, Pakistan’s domestic circuit was not producing quality cricketers.

Blaming the Pakistan Cricket Board for poor state of affairs, Miandad said: “Do they not know what is going on? Do they not notice what is happening to our cricket?”

Miandad said the selection committee and the players who do not perform should be sacked. “Many Pakistani players lacked cricket sense and did not have an aptitude for the game.”

He was of the view that the recently concluded Pakistan Super League (PSL) had not produced any talent for the national team. “I don’t see any player in the PSL who is so good that he can get a contract in the Big Bash or IPL,” he said.

Miandad, a former coach of the national team, said someone like Virat Kohli was successful in at least 70 to 80 per cent of the innings that he played, while in contrast Pakistani players were rarely consistent.

He said it was saddening to see Pakistan continuously losing to India and recalled the days when Green Shirts used to emerge victorious in most of the matches against the arch-rivals.

..


----------



## The Eagle

Armstrong said:


> fat people and our pot bellies



Kia haal hain butt sahib, kuch log esi afwa ap k baray ma pehlatay rehtay hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bhariti Umpire ne PAKA , Carore khaya hai
> 
> Andhe ko ball nazar nahi ati to yallow visors lagain ain
> 
> Still can't see a out
> 
> BHARITI umpire ka mu kala
> 
> Aek aur CLEAN bowled!!!!


Lol, I like this. 
The way you are burning yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Zaid Hamid is going to be disappointed with Md Amir's Kohli like outburst


----------



## The Eagle

LBW ka out................


----------



## 911

Lol not out ko out


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Shoaib Malik used his India connection got us one wicket

Shoiab ne Sania ka wasta keh ker wicket le li

out


----------



## Endeavour

That was not out


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bangla bachyaan abi se rona shoroo

Come on..match is in your favour


----------



## Phoenix89

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bhariti Umpire ne PAKA , Carore khaya hai
> 
> Andhe ko ball nazar nahi ati to yallow visors lagain ain
> 
> Still can't see a out
> 
> BHARITI umpire ka mu kala
> 
> Aek aur CLEAN bowled!!!!



There have been bad desisions in this champion just now Pakistan got one in there favour...

So just stop whining, Bangladesh looks better team on the ground irrespective of the result of the match.


----------



## A$HU

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Bangla bachyaan abi se rona shoroo
> 
> Come on..match is in your favour


Haha ye nazar lagana hum kabhi nhi chorrte.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We need TECHNOLOGY and more umpires from West Indies and Australia


----------



## kaykay

Chalo Pakistanis ko ek favour bhi mil gaya Indian umpire se(So its even now)...aab rona band karo and try to win the game.


----------



## Roybot

Armstrong said:


> Khud to teri jaisee 6 packs hain na !
> 
> Leave us fat people and our pot bellies alone !



No 6 packs, but no air bags either . Should have seen Md Sami bouncing around on his tummy when he dived for a catch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Shot!!


----------



## Phoenix89

kaykay said:


> Chalo Pakistanis ko ek favour bhi mil gaya Indian umpire se(So its even now)...aab rona band karo and try to win the game.



Bhai ye bas royenge, har cheez mein foreign hand hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Bangla bachyaan abi se rona
> 
> Come on..match is in your favour


Spot on:


----------



## Ragnar

Funny Shakib


----------



## Musafir117

Aaaaaamir
lol look frustration and crowd faces
Well, thanks Bengalis to make match interested.


----------



## egodoc222

Roybot said:


> No 6 packs, but no air bags either . Should have seen Md Sami bouncing around on his tummy when he dived for a catch


Sami swims on the ground again!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Mis fielding koi Hal nahi.


----------



## egodoc222

Lol 2 fours in a row to amir


----------



## Ragnar

These are two evenly matched Pakistani teams..


----------



## egodoc222

Match fixing by sami


----------



## ito

Looks like BD will win


----------



## Roybot

Pakistan got rekt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Freakin Sami


----------



## ito

Sammi won it for BD


----------



## Ragnar

Bye Bye Pakistan. All the best to Amir.


----------



## Parul

Peace786 said:


> you must be saving your face somewhere now.



I'm here. I expected Pakistan to Win this match. Thanks to the Midfield by Sami & two no balls - the result would have been different.

Spot Fixing toh nahi Hai - conspiracy theory.


----------



## ito

BD won!

Afrdi should retire


----------



## egodoc222

Two noballs that to by big margin....seems fishy!!


----------



## Great Sachin

goodbye Pakistan


----------



## Dragon4

Sami match winner for BD


----------



## Parul

Bye Bye Pakistan


----------



## egodoc222

Parul said:


> I'm here. I expected Pakistan to Win this match. Thanks to the Midfield by Sami & two no balls - the result would have been different.
> 
> Spot Fixing toh nahi Hai - conspiracy theory.


Lol....BD HAVE WON!!!


----------



## topgun047

India has taught its lackey BD well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Its Ind vs BD in final


----------



## Parul

India Vs. Bangladesh in Finals -


----------



## ito

Hassena is so happy. Her face tells it all.


----------



## Musafir117

Till lala there I stop watching Periid


----------



## Roybot

@Armstrong dekh le bhai, aaj tere pot belly ne match gawa diya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

CONGRATULATIONS to Bangladesh


----------



## Parul

egodoc222 said:


> Lol....BD HAVE WON!!!



I'm aware of it. Spot Fixing 2 No Ball - joking about spot Fixing part.


----------



## Trisonics

LOL! At least BD may put up a fight with India if it was Pakistan we would won with just our fielding...


----------



## trident2010

Good work BD. I was rooting to see pak go through to the final to be honest.


----------



## Richard Parker

Was expecting an india vs Pakistan final....But disappointed...
But congrats bangladesh..


----------



## egodoc222

Musafir117 said:


> Till lala there I stop watching Periid


He'll retire after world cup I think!


----------



## Trisonics

Who is going to speak in English from the Pak side this time?


----------



## Ragnar

Fatty Sami can go home for some Biriyani.


----------



## Parul

Richard Parker said:


> Was expecting an india vs Pakistan final....But disappointed...
> But congrats bangladesh..



PDF will go Bonkers, if India loses to Bangladesh in Finals.


----------



## Kambojaric

Congrats to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Yeah Bangladesh won

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr.Nair

*Rise of bangladesh team and fall of pakistan team*

Congradulation to bangladesh team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

just look @ hasina's face itni khushiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii---- like she just annihilated us------


----------



## Musafir117

egodoc222 said:


> He'll retire after world cup I think!


Than ready for another loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## egodoc222

Parul said:


> I'm aware of it. Spot Fixing 2 No Ball - joking about spot Fixing part.


See....you can't underestimate the power of lungi's...!!
Joking about lungi part.


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bangladesh did not win heart this time because of Sami 

BPL main acha package dena sami ko


----------



## Trisonics

THE NEW MINNOWS OF WORLD CRICKET

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

wonder who Hasina will be supporting in the finals!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan and its stupid coaches always play players where they self destruct khurram manzoor sadak chap even a kid can bowl him out after seeing his technique top of it they are feeding opponent team first over wicket by playing him he wasted balls and top of it see his fielding

He playing those easy bowlers like they are unplayable and created havoc in dug out 

Sarfaraz batting well why he is not opening and why malik came so late 

All actions of waqar and afridi suggest they are playing for self destruction 

Hope waqar tensure should be finished since he became coach we loose more often we win and top of it when we have wasim akram who need waqar and bellieve me we need foreign coaches our coaches wont do any better remember woolmer gave us younis and yousuf after it we got nothing we need viv or lara to coach these guys keep bringing sadak chap khurum manzoor 

Where is chairman of selector he should be beaten too these *** holes goons are in pcb not letting talent to come up

Stupid players like khurrum oppening the batting makes my blood hot 

Where is nasir jamsheed and salman butt atleast if we get 20 to 30 out of them or they wont play dots as the stupid khurum played

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

This wicket was good for batting

The final should be played on this pitch

Pakistani batting was as usual poor

129 on this pitch


----------



## Super Falcon

JanjaWeed said:


> wonder who Hasina will be supporting in the finals!


India slaves support masters simple


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## halupridol

BD did it,,,Pakistan bowling ka halwa puri bana dala,,,,,sher ne bakri bhi khai dakaar bhi nai mari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

topgun047 said:


> India has taught its lackey BD well


dil ki bat keh di


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan Threw it away , after gaining control 2 none sense boundaries in Amir's over, and then 15 runs conceded by Sami who is a very economical bowler, a dot ball over would have been enough

(23 runs in 8 balls) , had these 8 balls were dot balls Pakistan would have won

An Australian or English team would have tried mix of wide and unplayable dot balls and retained control over game


Anwar Ali = Has no ball control not wise choice in this format

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

How many times we bring failed coaches


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AVIPI said:


> _*Pakistan PLayers*: *LMAO ,,who cares for Asia Cup, PCL here we comes*_


Indians were saying asia cup is useless real cup is world cup but well bangdesh handled the pressure better so congrats to the...no team is weak in t20 as few bad overs change the game


----------



## JanjaWeed

Peace786 said:


> Afridi is the only player who performed through out. Rest all are failures.he should be the one who keep on leading as we still don't ve his replacement and to be honest it is too difficult to find his replacement almost impossible.we ve learnt a lot from PSL and this tournament was not meant for us.we will show our potential in WC.


& you said that without even putting a smiley at the end.. but we got the gist!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Congrats BD. Rise of another cricketing nation in south Asia. Good luck for finals.


----------



## 911

Congrats Bangladesh.

Lol who was the fielder who throw ball in air after taking catch on no ball  best moment of the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

when isi is planning assassination of amir? any info?


----------



## halupridol

Trisonics said:


> THE NEW MINNOWS OF WORLD CRICKET


BD on 5 on a trot,,,


----------



## JanjaWeed

now it's fun to watch analysis in Pak channels. usko yeh kardo.. usko wo kar do.. pcb aisa hai.. pcb waisa hai.. yeh badal do., wo badal do... 
& the end result... back to square one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> now it's fun to watch analysis in Pak channels. usko yeh kardo.. usko wo kar do.. pcb aisa hai.. pcb waisa hai.. yeh badal do., wo badal do...
> & the end result... back to square one!



 itnay ye aur wo badlnay say behtar ha Bongi pitches badal do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravi kiran

Today is historic day. Today short, dark race defeated tall, fair, marshal race.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> We need TECHNOLOGY and more umpires from West Indies and Australia



You need better players

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

Bakri halal ho gayi aaj.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

JanjaWeed said:


> now it's fun to watch analysis in Pak channels. usko yeh kardo.. usko wo kar do.. pcb aisa hai.. pcb waisa hai.. yeh badal do., wo badal do...
> & the end result... back to square one!


Give me a link. I wanna have some fun as well


----------



## Spring Onion

Congrats Bangladesh . Your team had played well on these pitches even in other matches when giants like India and even Pakistan was seen struggling.

Well played



JanjaWeed said:


> wonder who Hasina will be supporting in the finals!



 Shri Shri Lanka


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> itnay ye aur wo badlnay say behtar ha Bongi pitches badal do


naach na aaye aangan tedha! behtar hai cup pehle lelo... match baad mai khelo!


----------



## Endeavour

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Indians were saying asia cup is useless real cup is world cup but well bangdesh handled the pressure better so congrats to the...no team is weak in t20 as few bad overs change the game



Today it was not few bad overs, pakistan played like losers just from the first ball of their batting, while bangladesh played lke winners. They deserved to win.


----------



## Mr.Nair

*One way this match defeat is good for pakistan, as they don't need to have another possible defeat from india*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Endeavour said:


> Today it was not few bad overs, pakistan played like losers just from the first ball of their batting, while bangladesh played lke winners. They deserved to win.


No it was just sami 18th overs which went for 15 or more runs which chaged today game


----------



## JanjaWeed

liall said:


> Give me a link. I wanna have some fun as well


Geo News Live | Geo Tv Live | Watch Geo News | Live Geo Streaming

enjoy.. 



Spring Onion said:


> Shri Shri Lanka


Will file sedition charges against her!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> naach na aaye aangan tedha! behtar hai cup pehle lelo... match baad mai khelo!



 bhai teri team nay kon sa break dance kia ha. wo bhi to langra k hee chali ha wo kia kehtay hain "Kon Kehta ha k mera sanam langra ha wo to lehra k chalta ha meri muhabat main"   

BTW these were tatti pitches


----------



## Great Sachin

Indian Umpire gave 2 no ball ..it is a conspiracy against Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

what's the current death toll for pak tvs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Mr.Nair said:


> *One way this match defeat is good for pakistan, as they don't need to have another possible defeat from india*



 You Indians act like rondoos in every situation.

We take it as game whether we win or lose the main thing we have to play better. If we win the way India won that match against Pakistan specially when you have a good batting line up well that is not a big thing. It was a shameful defeat for Pakistan and equally shameful victory for India.


----------



## Ragnar

Please bring Inzi back for press conferences only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

From the beginning Pakistan was losers. Not surprised we win this match.


----------



## Trisonics

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians act like rondoos in every situation.
> 
> We take it as game whether we win or lose the main thing we have to play better. If we win the way India won that match against Pakistan specially when you have a good batting line up well that is not a big thing. It was a shameful defeat for Pakistan and equally shameful victory for India.


Arre behnji first please win against BD..ye kya INDIA INDIA INDIA laga rakha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

great match by banglas


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In future we should only participate in this tournament if there is ample "Camera and Ball" tracking and appeal on Umpire's horrible decision. 

Also Pakistan should really AVOID indian Umpires in all competetion


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AVIPI said:


> I wonder have u ever watch Dhoni press conference ,He even take UAE as same as Pakistan or Bangladesh. Dont try to teach us in this regard
> 
> How seriously your team takes it ,,Now we all know about it . You guys should have put some decency out there to get defeated by us in Final ,but that too is more to ask from Pakistan team


Its game not war so team played better on day won it and it was excited match to watch so congrats to Bangladesh team for holding nerve when they needed 9/10 runs per overs after losing shakib
Its your day to troll so troll as much as you can while it last


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ragnar said:


> Please bring Inzi back for press conferences only.



'Bismillah rahman e rahim.. first of all thanks to allah.. ya boys did a good job!'

Will this do for the moment?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

................................







.....


----------



## Spring Onion

Mr.Nair said:


> *One way this match defeat is good for pakistan, as they don't need to have another possible defeat from india*



Oh BTW i forgot to mention that this defeat was good for India since Indian extremists were already sleepless at any possible India-Pakistan match at Dharamshala.

Seems we have saved bharotis from bowing down to Hindu extremists


----------



## Endeavour

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians act like rondoos in every situation.
> 
> We take it as game whether we win or lose the main thing we have to play better. If we win the way India won that match against Pakistan specially when you have a good batting line up well that is not a big thing. It was a shameful defeat for Pakistan and equally shameful victory for India.




Yea right.


----------



## Trisonics

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> In future we should only participate in this tournament if there is ample "Camera and Ball" tracking and appeal on Umpire's horrible decision.
> 
> Also Pakistan should really AVOID indian Umpires in all competetion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Trisonics said:


> Arre behnji first please win against BD..ye kya INDIA INDIA INDIA laga rakha hai



BD played well they won. Whats the big deal here? I wonder how you Indians look like crying babies even if you win.

lolzzz


----------



## jaiind

pak has to travel to India for T20 WC instead to their home.. rise of intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> In future we should only participate in this tournament if there is ample "Camera and Ball" tracking and appeal on Umpire's horrible decision.
> 
> Also Pakistan should really AVOID indian Umpires in all competetion


True ..Indian gave 2 no ball as well...
Pakistan played like world class...It is Indian umpire who was a RAW agent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Endeavour said:


> Yea right.



 well whats wrong here? he might had put a big bet on that match.

In My city we put bet on India and we won  So you Indians need thousands of years to understand Pakistanis and our spirit


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> Oh BTW i forgot to mention that this defeat was good for India since Indian extremists were already sleepless at any possible India-Pakistan match at Dharamshala.
> 
> Seems we have saved bharotis from bowing down to Hindu extremists


hello.. just to correct you.. Indian extremists want the match to take place, it's those non-extremists & secular lot do not want the match this time around, unless you want to class Congress party & it's leaders as extremists in India!


----------



## Super Falcon

Bottom line is as screw barsman like khurrum u play u bound to get this

Chirag lake bhi dhondhogee poori duniya ma khurrum manzoor jesa chutiya batsman nhe milega


Waqar younis very good u knew this guy is sadak chaap and keep playing him


Hope this guy manzoor career should be destroyed he is no good and he should open parchoon shop in karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trisonics

Spring Onion said:


> BD played well they won. Whats the big deal here? I wonder how you Indians look like crying babies even if you win.
> 
> lolzzz


you see what you want to see..cant help but the one thing you havn't seen is Pak winning


----------



## Great Sachin

Spring Onion said:


> Oh BTW i forgot to mention that this defeat was good for India since Indian extremists were already sleepless at any possible India-Pakistan match at Dharamshala.
> 
> Seems we have saved bharotis from bowing down to Hindu extremists


thanks for saving us and loosing this match so badly


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> hello.. just to correct you.. Indian extremists want the match to take place, it's those non-extremists & secular lot do not want the match this time around, unless you want to class Congress party & it's leaders as extremists in India!



 aik hee bat ha. . .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

They should DECLARE NAME of the person who nominated this Khuram Manzor guy


----------



## Roybot

Spring Onion said:


> Oh BTW i forgot to mention that this defeat was good for India since Indian extremists were already sleepless at any possible India-Pakistan match at Dharamshala.
> 
> Seems we have saved bharotis from bowing down to Hindu extremists



He was obviously talking about the Asia Cup final. The India-Pak T-20 match in doubt is being opposed by the Congress government of Himachal Pradesh and has nothing to do with Hindu nationalist groups.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians act like rondoos in every situation.
> 
> We take it as game whether we win or lose the main thing we have to play better. If we win the way India won that match against Pakistan specially when you have a good batting line up well that is not a big thing. It was a shameful defeat for Pakistan and equally shameful victory for India.



Defeat is a defeat accept it and move on.....No more excuses please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour

Spring Onion said:


> well whats wrong here? he might had put a big bet on that match.
> 
> In My city we put bet on India and we won  So you Indians need thousands of years to understand Pakistanis and our spirit



Well, india is better off staying away from understanding any such spirit of pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> aik hee bat ha. . .


glad to hear that! Absolutely no problem with that classification..


----------



## Super Falcon

Where is same old fat haroon rasheed want to kick him he did not got any other batsman than manzoor

Where is nawaz why he is not playing


----------



## Trisonics



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> glad to hear that! Absolutely no problem with that classification..



 but I still love saffronis and want to see them ruling India for thousands years.

BTW See you bharotis in the final.

Good Luck


----------



## JanjaWeed

Super Falcon said:


> Where is same old fat haroon rasheed want to kick him he did not got any other batsman than manzoor
> 
> Where is nawaz why he is not playing


what happened to Nasir Jamshed? I thought he is pretty good in subcontinental pitches.. & i would pick him any day ahead of that Karram Kurram chap...



Spring Onion said:


> but I still love saffronis and want to see them ruling India for thousands years.
> 
> BTW See you bharotis in the final.
> 
> Good Luck


amen..


----------



## Ragnar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AVIPI said:


> To be honest I wasnt trolling ,,just replying u ,,anyway i expected your answer to go Ind Pak war
> I too wanted to see Ind Pak final (that would have been super exciting ) but Bangladesh,after defeating Srilanka,Pakistan has proved that they are much better contender for Finals


If i india vs Pakistan matches is such excited stuffs for you guys then why refused playing series with us to witness excitement in test, one days and t20 series...

And dont worry this is not last game and there will be matches in future..Pakistan really need to fix their batting as well as handling pressures situtation otherwise they will face same fate..sri lanka was champion in last asia cup and now very much in same position as Pakista n..any goodluck to India and Bangla for final and hope its not one sided..


----------



## Super Falcon

Yes and dont forget salman butt he is mature batsman now with sensible batting he is good at cut shot and he scored ton against feared aussie attack so he is very best we have amir and butt will repay pak


----------



## INDIAISM

This the perfect time for BCCI to arrange 7 ODI and 5 Test match series with Pakistan or kuch ho na ho kam se kam apna record to acha ho hi jayega....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Khurram Manzoor has trained in Jungles of Amazoon which is why there is no history of his playing career any where on the stats charts, hand picked by PCB special selection bodies in Amazon JUNGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endeavour



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

Spring Onion said:


> Oh BTW i forgot to mention that this defeat was good for India since Indian extremists were already sleepless at any possible India-Pakistan match at Dharamshala.
> 
> Seems we have saved bharotis from bowing down to Hindu extremists



Diverting topics does not escape the defeat against BD, accept it and move on...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Sir Muhammad sami ko jitni galian pichly 30 min main di gai hain utni to unhen sari zindagi main nahi mili hon gi...
@Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @django

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> but I still love saffronis and want to see them ruling India for thousands years.
> 
> BTW See you bharotis in the final.
> 
> Good Luck



You arent playing us Bharotis in finals. Bangladesh is.


----------



## Moonlight

Ray_of_Hope said:


> Sir Muhammad sami ko jitni galian pichly 30 min main di gai hain utni to unhen sari zindagi main nahi mili hon gi...
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @django



Itna damgh kharab hua hai na Mera is time. Sarfraz, Malik, and Amir except them, kick all of them out for t20 World Cup. I'm so pissed off right now. :p


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Itna damgh kharab hua hai na Mera is time. Sarfraz, Malik, and Amir except them, kick all of them out for t20 World Cup. I'm so pissed off right now. :p


You cannot believe how pissed off and annoyed I am right now.....
Ab ye bhi din dekhny par rhy hain k ham Bangalion sy haar rhy hain.....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Congrats to Bangladesh for beating a mediocre Pakistani team.
I already bet the outcome of the match .. BD team was on ruthless form.


----------



## halupridol

Spring Onion said:


> You Indians act like rondoos in every situation.
> 
> We take it as game whether we win or lose the main thing we have to play better. If we win the way India won that match against Pakistan specially when you have a good batting line up well that is not a big thing. It was a shameful defeat for Pakistan and equally shameful victory for India.


khatte angoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Irfan Baloch said:


> Congrats to Bangladesh for beating a mediocre Pakistani team.
> I already bet the outcome of the match .. BD team was on ruthless form.



Still, You just over-rated Pakistani Team, Bro. 
Mediocre? Tell me more jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

Ragnar said:


>



Lungis right now


----------



## Moonlight

Ray_of_Hope said:


> You cannot believe how pissed off and annoyed I am right now.....
> Ab ye bhi din dekhny par rhy hain k ham Bangalion sy haar rhy hain.....



You know what I got test tomorrow and I'm trying my level best to concentrate but this gussa is making me punch them. UAE se bhi Har jate. Zarorat he Kia thi bachon ko beat karne ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

*You can't only blame pakistani players,generally pakistan cricket infrastructure in pakistan is deteriorating and shows the performance of the players*


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sarfraz, Malik, and Amir except them, kick all of them out for t20 World Cup. I'm so pissed off right now. :p


True.All of em should be kicked out and a new team be formed.....Khurram mansoor sy achi batting to Raheel Sharif ki hy...Unhen opener bna lena chaey







Ammara Chaudhry said:


> You know what I got test tomorrow and I'm trying my level best to concentrate but this gussa is making me punch them. UAE se bhi Har jate. Zarorat he Kia thi bachon ko beat karne ki.


The best thing we can do is to let out all the ghussa and frustration......
Abhi abhi mainn ny apni sari frustrtion nikal di Sir Sami par.....
Laikin phir b i wanna break something to cool me down....


----------



## Moonlight

Ray_of_Hope said:


> True.All of em should be kicked out and a new team be formed.....Khurram mansoor sy achi batting to Raheel Sharif ki hy...Unhen opener bna lena chaey



I think even I can bat better than that dude. :-/ 
Parachi game strong h. I don't want the see the same sh*t in World Cup.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I think even I can bat better than that dude. :-/
> Parachi game strong h. I don't want the see the same sh*t in World Cup.


Ab dua kro k WC k lia achi team ban jay.....WC main aisi halat main bardash nahi kr skn ga....


----------



## Moonlight

Ray_of_Hope said:


> The best thing we can do is to let out all the ghussa and frustration......
> Abhi abhi mainn ny apni sari frustrtion nikal di Sir Sami par.....
> Laikin phir b i wanna break something to cool me down...



I'm trying to keep calm since my mom told me once I will ban you watching cricket since you get so emotional. 



Ray_of_Hope said:


> Ab dua kro k WC k lia achi team ban jay.....WC main aisi halat main bardash nahi kr skn ga....



Of course, tab Aisa play Kia to I won't keep it halal anymore. :p IYKWIM 
I want to see Abdul Razaq so bad in team.


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I'm trying to keep calm since my mom told me once I will ban you watching cricket since you get so emotional.


Haha....Die hard fan of cricket....
I used to get low BP when Pakistan was nearing a loss....
Now I am a relatively normal...



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Of course, tab Aisa play Kia to I won't keep it halal anymore. :p IYKWIM


No one would....And IKWYM....


Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I want to see Abdul Razaq so bad in team.


Was a great player in his time but now he is out of form and he`s not playing domestic cricket anymore.SO there`s little chance of him being selected in the team


----------



## Moonlight

Ray_of_Hope said:


> Haha....Die hard fan of cricket....
> I used to get low BP when Pakistan was nearing a loss....
> Now I am a relatively normal..



Very huge fan of cricket. :p
My heartbeat goes so fast and then that look my Maa gives me. :p
I mean it's fine to lose a game, but like this? And from a very junior team than you. Plus with giving no performance at all. This loses my temper.



Ray_of_Hope said:


> No one would....And IKWYM



Surely do and many are still haram'ing it with all those curses. ;D



Ray_of_Hope said:


> Was a great player in his time but now he is out of form and he`s not playing domestic cricket anymore.SO there`s little chance of him being selected in the team



But when he knows he is going to be in squad so he will get in form. Personal reasons Ki wajah Se kick out Kia hua h usay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Very huge fan of cricket. :p
> My heartbeat goes so fast and then that look my Maa gives me. :p
> _*I mean it's fine to lose a game, but like this? And from a very junior team than you. Plus with giving no performance at all. This loses my tempe*_r.


Exactly....


Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Surely do and *many are still haram'ing it with all thisw curses. ;D*


----------



## Robinhood Pandey




----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> But when he knows he is going to be in squad so he will get in form. Personal reasons Ki wajah Se kick out Kia hua h usay.


Han ye pasand na pasand ka bhi boht chakar hota hy warna Ray ajj kal captain hota....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey




----------



## damiendehorn

Bangladesh left out our best T20 left arm pacer Abu Hider "Rony", from the team yet again....aghhh. Sunny was bowling on a flat pitch and gave away 32 runs.

Please we need Al-Amin, Tashkin, Rony, Mortaza, Shakib and Mahmadullah bowling in the finals....Tashkin and Al-Amin are bowling really well, right now....hope they bowl even better in the final.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr.Nair




----------



## ghazi52

...................





......


----------



## forcetrip

All teams play against 11 players on the field. Pakistan might be the only team that plays against 20 players at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

forcetrip said:


> All teams play against 11 players on the field. Pakistan might be the only team that plays against 20 players at a time.


You mean this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Robinhood Pandey said:


> You mean this ?


Sarfaraz also played well. This game is about the pressure. I understand the new kids in the top order arnt used to it but what the hell is this teams captain doing with the bat and what did he say to M.Sami to bowl that 18th over?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Its not about pakistan players. Pakistan ke top domestic player is team ka hissa hain. Masla ye hai k Pakistan ki cricket khatam ho gayi ab. Ab Pakistan ki domestic cricket mai player nahi hai.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

forcetrip said:


> Sarfaraz also played well. This game is about the pressure. I understand the new kids in the top order arnt used to it but what the hell is this teams captain doing with the bat and what did he say to M.Sami to bowl that 18th over?


The answer is








Peace786 said:


> We should support Afridi the way we are supporting him from last 19 years @WAJsal ..it was not at all captains fault

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gutto786

We need to not support but deport afridi to Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

In the final BD line up should be like:

Tamim
Soumya
Sabbir
Mushfiq
Shakib
Mahmudullah
Nasir
Mashrafe
Taskin
Rony
Al Amin

But I doubt they will now change the combination



damiendehorn said:


> Bangladesh left out our best T20 left arm pacer Abu Hider "Rony", from the team yet again....aghhh. Sunny was bowling on a flat pitch and gave away 32 runs.
> 
> Please we need Al-Amin, Tashkin, Rony, Mortaza, Shakib and Mahmadullah bowling in the finals....Tashkin and Al-Amin are bowling really well, right now....hope they bowl even better in the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Pakistani players are not only unfit but also lack premade strategies and team chemistry


----------



## niaz

Shahid Afridi was a great player in his days. Regrettably he is no longer 'Boom Boom' but 'Duck Duck'. He has not played a Captain's innings nor performed as a match wining bowler for a very long time. Think it is about time he should hang up his boots and let some else take over.

It is not a question of 'Support'; no team can afford to carry a passenger as a captain. Sami was also guilty but you can't really blame the bowlers. One needs about 150 runs in a 20/20 match to have even chance of wining.


----------



## forcetrip

Peace786 said:


> We should support Afridi the way we are supporting him from last 19 years @WAJsal ..it was not at all captains fault



Cricket is a lot like chess. It is carefully planned from the toss. Today after our captain "finally" won the toss should have bowled first knowing full well they had a shody batting lineup. Either way our team fitness is abysmal and you cant blame afridi for that, his physical fittness is more than obvious for all to see not just his ranatunga tummy. What you can blame him for is the lack of mental acumen needed to be in international cricket. Its not just his zero performance himself, its the lack of evolving as a captain that is just disappointing. He just does not seem to be educated enough to make decisions a few over down the road let alone 10 overs in the future. Your charm and bright past can only take you so far in life, but in this country the present and future matter very little.


----------



## Al-zakir

First srilanka and now Pakistan. Definitely, BD got better in cricket. 

But I have one question. 

Why BD is not so good against Bharat?


----------



## Major Sam

Syed Talat Hussain
1 hr · Rawalpindi West Ridge, Pakistan · 


If Sethi, Shehryar, Waqar, Afridi have an iota of shame, any sense of honour, they would resign.
To humiliate the nation in front of a full house in Bangladesh. It is a national disgrace.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

niaz said:


> Shahid Afridi was a great player in his days. Regrettably he is no longer 'Boom Boom' but 'Duck Duck'. He has not played a Captain's innings nor performed as a match wining bowler for a very long time. Think it is about time he should hang up his boots and let some else take over. No point carrying a passenger as a captain.



.He should opt for respectful exit right away otherwise it will be too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

After the Match in pak dressing room toilet:
Amir: Did you f**** fix the match.
Sami: No , Not me Its PCB
Amir: Why ????????
Sami: No funds, so PCB fixed it with BCB to pay back for tickets to fly back home.
Amir: What? rascals I am going to the press.
Sami: Who will believe you.  
Amir: Nothing will stop me. 
Sami: Ok commit hara kiri. 
Sami : Even if they do say good bye to bowling , you will get entire team banned.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> You know what I got test tomorrow and I'm trying my level best to concentrate but this gussa is making me punch them. UAE se bhi Har jate. Zarorat he Kia thi bachon ko beat karne ki.


Uae se kyoon haar jate..UAE se jeetne he tu hum asia cup ghey they


----------



## Ocelot

Only Amir, Sarfaraz and Babar Azam have a future in this team. Rest should be forcefully retired.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mr.Nair said:


>


It was unfair..Muhammad sami should have been man of the match for his fielding, no balls and excellent second last overs


----------



## Mr.Nair

Raja.Pakistani said:


> It was unfair..Muhammad sami should have been man of the match for his fielding, no balls and excellent second last overs



His bowling was good except no balls,but the batsman played very well with his attempted yorkers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

I halfly expected today s result.
Afridi will be in team for next millenium...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mr.Nair said:


> His bowling was good except no balls,but the batsman played very well with his attempted yorkers


If you give two no balls at crucial stages which bring two free hits and manage to give 15 runs in one overs to some all rounders then even 200 score could not be defended..its all bout line and length and holding nerve at right moments but i will be honest that our players had worst body languages even when they had some hope of victory..thats the weakest t20 side in history of pakistan


----------



## asad71

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Very huge fan of cricket. :p
> My heartbeat goes so fast and then that look my Maa gives me. :p
> I mean it's fine to lose a game, but like this? And from a very junior team than you. Plus with giving no performance at all. This loses my temper.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely do and many are still haram'ing it with all those curses. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> But when he knows he is going to be in squad so he will get in form. Personal reasons Ki wajah Se kick out Kia hua h usay.



The better team won. BD team is no more a junior in the world of cricket. Now watch us whip the show off Indians in the final.


----------



## Moonlight

asad71 said:


> The better team won. BD team is no more a junior in the world of cricket. Now watch us whip the show off Indians in the final.



Yeah please do that. :p



Raja.Pakistani said:


> Uae se kyoon haar jate..UAE se jeetne he tu hum asia cup ghey they



Nahi kyun jeetaty? Sub se Har Gaye un se bhi Har jate un ka moral aur boost ho Jata. Kia Faida hua jeet ke. :/


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nahi kyun jeetaty? Sub se Har Gaye un se bhi Har jate un ka moral aur boost ho Jata. Kia Faida hua jeet ke. :/


nhi woo apne pakistani pardesi bhi hain UAE team main..wese tu chance hum ne un ko bhi dia tha


----------



## Moonlight

Raja.Pakistani said:


> nhi woo apne pakistani pardesi bhi hain UAE team main..wese tu chance hum ne un ko bhi dia tha



Han easily koi Nahi win Kia tha. Wo un ke bad luck warna hum ne koi had Nahi chori badnam hone ki. Qasam se is se to Acha humari blind team hai cricket ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Al-zakir said:


> Why BD is not so good against Bharat?



Check out the monthly income of Indian crickters and compare it with BD. They get less than half of what Pakistanis get and 1/5th of Indians. And other factors Indians have rich domestic tournaments and huge sponsor support to promote players. Plus they have improved infrastructures for long.


----------



## koolio

What a pathetic display of batting by Pakistani's absolutely shambles, the batsman never learn from their mistakes, keep on repeating same mistakes over and over, I wouldn't blame the bowlers its the batting that is letting us down really badly, its time Pakistan should invest heavily in grooming the batsman. it baffles me why did Shahid afridi opt to bat first, knowing very well batting first is very difficult due to the conditions which suit the bowlers.


----------



## Mr.Nair




----------



## Jackdaws

bongbang said:


> Check out the monthly income of Indian crickters and compare it with BD. They get less than half of what Pakistanis get and 1/5th of Indians. And other factors Indians have rich domestic tournaments and huge sponsor support to promote players. Plus they have improved infrastructures for long.



Windies never got as much money as the Australians or the English - they dominated the sport for 2 decades. Don't make excuses.


----------



## bongbang

Jackdaws said:


> Windies never got as much money as the Australians or the English - they dominated the sport for 2 decades. Don't make excuses.



Different story when cricket was a gentlemen's game and were played among very few circles now talk in the era of cricket's commercialization. No Bangladeshi got enough to play cricket only for passion. I know many talented people in BD who left cricket to focus on some real career path.


----------



## Sam.

*Pakistan need something really special in ICC World T20: Shahid Afridi after losing to Bangladesh*
*Afridi congratulate India and Bangladesh for making it to the final of Asia Cup T20.*







Zee Media Bureau
New Delhi: After facing defeat at the hands of Bangladesh in the Asia Cup T20 on Wednesday, Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi confessed that they made too many mistakes in the match.




MUST READ
*Asia Cup, Match 8: Bangladesh beat Pakistan in a cliffhanger; play India in final*



In a do-or-die game, hosts Bangladesh beat Pakistan in a nail-biting finish to book a berth in the final.

After the match, Afridi congratulated both the finalists -- India and Bangladesh.

"I want to congratulate India and Bangladesh for qualifying for the final. We made too many mistakes. It wasn't a good total, but the bowlers did superbly," said Afridi in the post match presentation.

Pakistan lost two off their three games so far in the on-going Asia Cup. And Afridi said that the team has to do something really special in the forthcoming ICC World T20, which is scheduled to start from March 8.

"We have to do something very special (at the World T20) because ours is a tough group. We've given youngsters plenty of opportunities, what else can you do?"

Now Pakistan will play a dead rubber against Sri Lanka on March 4, as the finalists are already decided.

On the other hand, an elated Bangladeshi skipper Mashrafe Mortaza labeled today's victory as of their biggest wins.

"It's a big won for us, this was like a semi-final. Told the boys to just grab it, because we knew there would be plenty of such matches in the future. There was a bit of pressure in the middle, but we coped well.




MUST READ
*Asia Cup T20, Match 8: Bangladesh vs Pakistan - As it happened...*


"Final will be another pressure game, the trick is to just back each other. It's a pleasure for us to play at home, thanks to the crowd for coming out in supporting us. Hopefully they'll continue to do that.

Soumya Sarkar is the Man of the Match for his solid 48," Mortaza stated after the match.

Pakistan need something really special in ICC World T20: Shahid Afridi after losing to Bangladesh | Zee News





@Doyalbaba @SHK @Riyad @BDforever @bongbang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

bongbang said:


> Check out the monthly income of Indian crickters and compare it with BD. They get less than half of what Pakistanis get and 1/5th of Indians. And other factors Indians have rich domestic tournaments and huge sponsor support to promote players. Plus they have improved infrastructures for long.


Can you bring any statistics of games played by Bangladesh at home and away ?


----------



## Sam.

*Asia Cup: Tigers win by 5 wickets, shatter Pakistan's final dreams*









*DHAKA: The Bengal Tigers shattered Pakistan's bid to stay in the running to play the final of the Asia Cup after achieving the 130 ruin target with 5 wickets and 5 balls to spare. *

*For Pakistan, defending the 130 run target was a must in order to remain in the running to play the final of the Asia Cup.*

With this defeat, Pakistan has lost 12 out of 13 times it was restricted under 130 runs when playing the first innings in a T20. 

Pakistan was unable to a repeat performance of 2012 when it had won against Sri Lanka.

Pakistani skipper Shahid Afridi elected to bat first against Bangladesh at the Sher-e-Bangla Cricket Stadium in Dhaka after winning the toss.

Pakistan lost its earlier game against India, but survived a match against the UAE.

India has so far remained the tournament’s unbeatable champion winning all three matches it played.

Bangladesh star bowler Mustafizur Rehman will not play the match today, after he suffered an injury during a match with Sri Lanka. Rehman played a vital part in the team’s victory.

Pakistan have brought in Anwar Ali in place of Mohammad Nawaz.

*Pakistan Team:* Mohammad Hafeez, Sharjeel Khan, Khurram Manzoor, Umar Akmal, Shoaib Malik, Sarfraz Ahmed†, Shahid Afridi*, Anwar Ali, Mohammad Sami, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Irfan

*Bangladesh Team:* Tamim Iqbal, Soumya Sarkar, Mohammad Mithun, Sabbir Rahman, Mushfiqur Rahim†, Shakib Al Hasan, Mahmudullah, Mashrafe Mortaza*, Al-Amin Hossain, Arafat Sunny, Taskin Ahmed

*



*

*'India defeat a wake-up call'*

Former senior players of the Pakistan cricket team are vouching their support for the green shirts. 

Pakistan team manager Intikhab Alam said, "Defeat from India served as a wake up call for Pakistan. Senior players have begun to play responsibly."

Ramiz Raja, a former Pakistan cricketer and commentator, said that the Pakistani batting line lacks technique. "If Pakistan loses, this will be the first major setback before the World Cup."

Former fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar said, "The first six overs are critical. If the batsmen make 130 to 140 runs, the bowlers will be able to defend the score."
Asia Cup: Tigers win by 5 wickets, shatter Pakistan's final dreams | Sports - Geo.tv


----------



## Al-zakir

Sher e Bengal may not become billi e Bengal when they go against bharti. I want to see tiger eat the heart of Indian in final. Let's go.


----------



## KN-1

Bangladesh deserve this win.. in all three matches, our top order failed us.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

There is already a special sport section for asia cup so why this in defence forum...

sport section not enough?


----------



## bongbang

If Bangladesh had lost to Pakistan then it could make up news. Its not news to us. Bangladesh is on 5-0 winning streak against Pak Now.

This is Mirpur and we rule here

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

WHO IS THIS MYSTERY BOY SELECTED SUDDENLY BY OUR SELECTION FOLKS

Bohat Bari , sifarish laya tha bacha !!! Sindh se only played ZERO T20 games before this tournament started played ZERO PSL game yet selected for World cup and Asian Cup

SELECTORS HOON TO AYESE







By the way his Average is 3.66 Runs !!!! Ramiz why don't you ask that lad , Cholu bhar pani main Jump laga do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Congratulation Bangladesh Cricket Team, The transformation of Bangladesh into a Wordclass team has phenomenal. Wishing all the fans and the team best of luck for the Finals, hopefully it would be a great game.


----------



## Adecypher

Very disappointing and saddening.......mager sharam selectors and team management ko nahi aati.


----------



## Arshad mahmood Hussain

pakistan has the worst batting in world cricket. They are just so pathetic it beggars belief. They make the same mistakes over and over and over again. They cannot adapt to situations. They have no plan B, let alone plan C or D.

The management have no clue in terms of what is required when it is plainly obvious for the last 20 years our batting strategy and policy needs overhauling.

Just pathetic.


----------



## marbella

Umer sharif show was discontinued the other day. He was suggesting that karachi electric should cut the power supply...
IMHO..
Close this thread right here.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Nationalist Indian said:


> even Bangladesh is beating u guys off


You are pretending that,Beaten by BD is fluke which happen only on Pakistan? Do you have any memory of the last Asia cup in 2012? Bangladesh-Pakistan made it final after beating your Dhoti team black and blue.Pakistan struggled to win in the final match by 2 ran in the last ball.So what's so exceptional in this Asia Cup my dear Bharati friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit Kumar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Papa ye kiya hai?
> 
> Bacha ye Bangali batsmen ki train hain sub out ho gai, they all are lining up like train to come back to pavilion



That's Indian railways. 
I don't think except India any other subcontinent nation has electric locomotives working.


----------



## bdslph

BD also beat UAE and Srilanka so this is not a big news
and also India is a very strong team 

I wish BD wins but letss see 
BD need to play better then what they were playing until now 

move this to sports section


----------



## HariPrasad

Shoeb malik said that we shall defeat India in final. He forget to mention which final.


----------



## Ind4Ever

Good ...Finals between India vs Bangladesh ... Wish it was Pakistan ... Though.


----------



## AsianTigerPak

I see India winning Asia cup. India has a great batting order and in comparison good bowling attack compare to Bangladesh. I guess we will again see girls crying in stadium just like last time when Bangladesh lost to Pakistan and started crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

MilSpec said:


> Congratulation Bangladesh Cricket Team, The transformation of Bangladesh into a Wordclass team has phenomenal. Wishing all the fans and the team best of luck for the Finals, hopefully it would be a great game.


Yes absolutely stunning and i hope they will perform even better against India...will pray for that.

After this




to this great achievement


----------



## 45'22'

Doyalbaba said:


> You are pretending that,Beaten by BD is fluke which happen only on Pakistan? Do you have any memory of the last Asia cup in 2012? Bangladesh-Pakistan made it final after beating your Dhoti team black and blue.Pakistan struggled to win in the final match by 2 ran in the last ball.So what's so exceptional in this Asia Cup my dear Bharati friend?


Pakistan is not the team what it was once.
So it was easy for BD to beat Pak who was struggling with UAE as well.

If you think this wasnt a fluke then i dare the Bangladesh team to either win this asia cup or even a single match in the wc barring SriLanka which has a new team. Do quote this post when you do it.
One or two victory out of blue moon doesnt make you a giant in cricket. Bangladesh is still a minnow today.


----------



## halupridol



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

MaarKhoor said:


> Yes absolutely stunning and i hope they will perform even better against India...will pray for that.
> 
> After this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this great achievement


More like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

AsianTigerPak said:


> I see India winning Asia cup. India has a great batting order and in comparison good bowling attack compare to Bangladesh. I guess we will again see girls crying in stadium just like last time when Bangladesh lost to Pakistan and started crying



Some of the bangla women in the crowd are unnaturally fair.

I think its a liberal dosage of talcum powder personally. 

My impression of a typical Bangladeshi is dark wiry and small statured.


----------



## Maarkhoor

45'22' said:


> More like this
> View attachment 296278


or may be this after final


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> Pakistan is not the team what it was once.
> So it was easy for BD to beat Pak who was struggling with UAE as well.
> 
> If you think this wasnt a fluke then i dare the Bangladesh team to either win this asia cup or even a single match in the wc barring SriLanka which has a new team. Do quote this post when you do it.
> One or two victory out of blue moon doesnt make you a giant in cricket. Bangladesh is still a minnow today.


hey BD is playing gud,,it was no fluke,,ya Pak batting is,,but BD handled the much touted Pak bowling attack without much difficulty.


----------



## doppelganger

halupridol said:


>



Can't help my wonderment. They even have begun to sound like Arabs now.


----------



## halupridol

doppelganger said:


> Can't help my wonderment. They even have begun to sound like Arabs now.


urdu doesnt seem to be his mother tongue


----------



## 45'22'

MaarKhoor said:


> or may be this after final


You do know that the chances of BD winning the final is around 10 percent lol


----------



## doppelganger

halupridol said:


> urdu doesnt seem to be his mother tongue



That's cool. He was hurt and angry and emotional.

Hurt and angry and emotional Pakistani. After yet one more thumping defeat. What's not to enjoy?


----------



## 45'22'

halupridol said:


> hey BD is playing gud,,it was no fluke,,ya Pak batting is,,but BD handled the much touted Pak bowling attack without much difficulty.


The video was sad.....it gave a glimpse of the final though 


On topic doc.....i think you were being sarcastic


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> The video was sad.....it gave a glimpse of the final though
> 
> 
> On topic doc.....i think you were being sarcastic


i feel thats what happnd in PAK-BD match,,bakra never had a chance,,BD tigers were ruthless.
no,,,bro. no sarcasm,,BD playing gud,,,,it wont be a one sided final



doppelganger said:


> That's cool. He was hurt and angry and emotional.
> 
> Hurt and angry and emotional Pakistani. After yet one more thumping defeat. What's not to enjoy?


banda sahi me bohot emotional ho gaya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

halupridol said:


> i feel thats what happnd in PAK-BD match,,bakra never had a chance,,BD tigers were ruthless.
> no,,,bro. no sarcasm,,BD playing gud,,,,it wont be a one sided final


Bakra had a chance but Sami ruined it......
It will be a one sided match,i bet you
Rohit,Dhawan,Raina....none have fired so far
If India bats first target will be around 170.
I am gonna quote ur post after the match.


----------



## $@rJen

45'22' said:


> You do know that the chances of BD winning the final is around 10 percent lol



Lets not under estimate them... Suddenly BD cricket is totally new level. even if India wins the match it'll be a hard fight


----------



## asad71

doppelganger said:


> Some of the bangla women in the crowd are unnaturally fair.
> 
> I think its a liberal dosage of talcum powder personally.
> 
> My impression of a typical Bangladeshi is dark wiry and small statured.




Banya / langra / dhoti, see you on the 6th. Will be another Battle of Padua in Mirpur stadium.


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> Bakra had a chance but Sami ruined it......
> It will be a one sided match,i bet you
> Rohit,Dhawan,Raina....none have fired so far
> If India bats first target will be around 170.
> I am gonna quote ur post after the match.


yaa he cudnt deliver but
what is sami gonna do when ur batsmen chicken out for 30 runs in first 10 overs of a t20 match.
if Pak cud make around 100 runs in last 10,,,isnt it just wishful thinking that BD wud not be able to make 35 in 4 overs with wickets in hand
we shud win but the match will be gud


----------



## doppelganger

asad71 said:


> Banya / langra / dhoti, see you on the 6th. Will be another Battle of Padua in Mirpur stadium.



Looking forward to it checked lungi and ganji. 

Don't forget to get your pole along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Best pic, look at Rameez Raja lol





and also this


----------



## naveen mishra

AsianTigerPak said:


> I see India winning Asia cup. India has a great batting order and in comparison good bowling attack compare to Bangladesh. I guess we will again see girls crying in stadium just like last time when Bangladesh lost to Pakistan and started crying


it is unfortunate that Pakistan lost , to be very honest no fun in watching India -Bangladesh final,
Bangladeshi may claim to be strongest team ? and they may win final , phir bhi bangaliyo ke saath final ? maza nahi aya


----------



## kmc_chacko

bongbang said:


> Check out the monthly income of Indian crickters and compare it with BD. They get less than half of what Pakistanis get and 1/5th of Indians. And other factors Indians have rich domestic tournaments and huge sponsor support to promote players. Plus they have improved infrastructures for long.



for last 3-4 decades India has produced some Great Batsman's during same period. but same time bowlers are midcore and very few are comparable to world class. Whereas it was opposite in case of Pakistan which generally had great bowlers of world class who had capacity to win the matches with single handly. That not happened due to money !

Due to talents like Gavaskar, Imran Khan, Ranathunga, Sachin, Inzamam, Aravind Di Silva, Dravid, Wasim, Laxman, Jayasurya, M. Muralidharn which created buzz among young people to become like them and it's all about how you select and nurture the talent from the early stage.

India had appointed Dravid as under 19 team coach and though Ranaji Trophy had talents but IPL has given more opportunity and money to so many young talents which are hidden from selectors eyes. Now we have a line of talents for 3-4 International teams. Likewise BPL, PSL will create talents, you have to just wait and select the right talents. Opportunity is not lost but just waiting at the corner you have to just grab it properl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Peace786 said:


> We should support Afridi the way we are supporting him from last 19 years @WAJsal ..it was not at all captains fault


He is our captain till World cup, might as well extend support rather than look to replace him now. Replacing will mean a scandal and we can't afford that. Get rid of him after the world cup. Turn off Geo and start thinking straight, can't risk to get rid of him now. 


Robinhood Pandey said:


>


Incorrect, he was better when he started.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

WAJsal said:


> He is our captain till World cup, might as well extend support rather than look to replace him now. Replacing will mean a scandal and we can't afford that. Get rid of him after the world cup. Turn off Geo and start thinking straight, can't risk to get rid of him now.
> 
> Incorrect, he was better when he started.


I am talking from the maturity point of view.

What he was 19 yeras back as cricketer he is still the very same. never learned anything.

Take kohli for example.

He is still aggressive but in a different manner.

Thats evolving for u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

doppelganger said:


> Some of the bangla women in the crowd are unnaturally fair.
> 
> I think its a liberal dosage of talcum powder personally.
> 
> My impression of a typical Bangladeshi is dark wiry and small statured.


Only Punjabi and Keralite people are on average taller than average Bangladeshi As this two region are prosperous among the Indian states so better nutrition played a vital part.But those two people constitute only around 5 percent of Bharati population.

And to the fairer part,Again only Punjabi and Kashmiri ethnic groups are fairer then Bangladeshi people.All other indian state people's complexion are the same or darker than average Bangladeshi.But Punjabi and Kashmiri constitute only 3 percent of Bharati population.

Like yourself, most of the Bharati have a bollywood delusion.Bollywood hero/heroin are mostly Punjabi/Kashmiri upper cast.By seeing them you have imagined all Bharati are the same as Salman Khan and Katrina kaif.


----------



## doppelganger

Doyalbaba said:


> Only Punjabi and Keralite people are on average taller than average Bangladeshi As this two region are prosperous among the Indian states so better nutrition played a vital part.But those two people constitute only around 5 percent of Bharati population.
> 
> And to the fairer part,Again only Punjabi and Kashmiri ethnic groups are fairer then Bangladeshi people.All other indian state people's complexion are the same or darker than average Bangladeshi.But Punjabi and Kashmiri constitute only 3 percent of Bharati population.
> 
> Like yourself, most of the Bharati have a bollywood delusion.Bollywood hero/heroin are mostly Punjabi/Kashmiri upper cast.By seeing them you have imagined all Bharati are the same as Salman Khan and Katrina kaif.



You the lungi. 

You guys are eventually going to come back to being Indians. 

Cant see a single player from your national squad making it to the Indian playing 11 though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Played better cricket & deserve to win.... thats the reality ... Well Played & best wishes for the Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

doppelganger said:


> You the lungi.
> 
> You guys are eventually going to come back to being Indians.
> 
> Cant see a single player from your national squad making it to the Indian playing 11 though.


I have to admit, both by taking unfair illegal advantage from ICC and temporary luck, Indian team is now have an upper hand.But this may not last long and your dhoti team may revert back to it's natural position of being an average team.


----------



## doppelganger

Doyalbaba said:


> I have to admit, both by taking unfair illegal advantage from ICC and temporary luck, Indian team is now have an upper hand.But this may not last long and your dhoti team may revert back to it's natural position of being an average team.



The Indian cricket team has been the most powerful overall team in the world for some time now.

Only the Aussies run us close for consistency seen collectively over the past one and a half decades.

This is not jingoistic bombast. But fact. England and South Africa and sometimes the New Zelanders and the Sri Lankans (and yes, even the West Indians and Pakistanis) have had their bright spots.

But if you see one team dominating world cricket for over 15 years now, consistently, it is quite clearly India and Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kmc_chacko

Ankit Kumar said:


> That's Indian railways.
> I don't think except India any other subcontinent nation has electric locomotives working.



Just how a picture can be read by different mind set


----------



## monitor

We will beat India in the final.


----------



## heisenberg

Mr.Nair said:


> His bowling was good except no balls,but the batsman played very well with his attempted yorkers


i agree with you..the first three bowls of the second last over were pretty good. He was bowling at yorker length but both the batsmen played him really well. But why did he bowl noballs; he must have been extra careful while bowling last over. But still pakistan bowled very well. Bad umpiring and sub-standard fielding actually cost them the match.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

doppelganger said:


> The Indian cricket team has been the most powerful overall team in the world for some time now.
> 
> Only the Aussies run us close for consistency seen collectively over the past one and a half decades.
> 
> This is not jingoistic bombast. But fact. England and South Africa and sometimes the New Zelanders and the Sri Lankans (and yes, even the West Indians and Pakistanis) have had their bright spots.
> 
> But if you see one team dominating world cricket for over 15 years now, consistently, it is quite clearly India and Australia.


India's current bating strength is due to exceptional performance of two batsman namely Virat Kohli and Rohit Sharma.Replace these two with others and India will turn into an average team.So I said by luck. Even during the indian star performer likeTendulkar, Saurav Ganguly, Sehwag era, India was a nominal team.So India's strength is person specific not as a whole.

But in Bangladesh although we don't have a comparable star like Virat Kohli, but we have many average batsman and bowler who can replace one another without harming the team as a whole.Yesterday we didn't have Mustafizur Rahman, our top bowler,but we still managed to win the game.That's promise the long term stability.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Doyalbaba said:


> India's current bating strength is due to exceptional performance of two batsman namely Virat Kohli and Rohit Sharma.Replace these two with others and India will turn into an average team.So I said by luck. Even during the indian star performer likeTendulkar, Saurav Ganguly, Sehwag era India was a nominal team.So India's strength is person specific not as a whole. But in Bangladesh although we don't have a comparable star like Virat Kohli, but we have many average batsman and bowler who can replace one another without harming the team as a whole.Yesterday we didn't have Mustafizur Rahman, but we still managed to win the game.That's promise the long term stability.


So according to you... India sitting on top of world T20 ranking is a fluke... alright buddy.. whatever helps you sleep at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Robinhood Pandey said:


> I am talking from the maturity point of view.
> 
> What he was 19 yeras back as cricketer he is still the very same. never learned anything.
> 
> Take kohli for example.
> 
> He is still aggressive but in a different manner.
> 
> Thats evolving for u.


I got your point, you didn't get mine . Same case applies for Umer Akmal, though Sarfaraz has evolved a lot and has performed a lot, even in Test Cricket.


----------



## kmc_chacko

When I saw first time Afridi a boy of 14-15 years age I felt Pakistan got hold on to a new talent a complete package who can even emulate Javed Miandad not with the temperament & technique but with the all round capability but I was wrong. 

I feel Pakistan rather than Afridi should have given same opportunity to Azhar Mahmood or Abdul Razzaq whom i rate high above later.



monitor said:


> We will beat India in the final.



Best of Luck Positive thinking is always good


----------



## WAJsal

Only positive out of this Asia cup is that Amir is back, he was coming back in New Zealand series. He looks in a better shape than before, better pace than before. Boy he has risen from the Ashes like a Phoenix. He is swinging them at 150, that's a good sign, don't overuse him. he should be even deadlier in Test cricket reversing them. In T20 4 overs are too less for Amir to make a great impact. 
@anant_s ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Doyalbaba said:


> India's current bating strength is due to exceptional performance of two batsman namely Virat Kohli and Rohit Sharma.Replace these two with others and India will turn into an average team.So I said by luck. Even during the indian star performer likeTendulkar, Saurav Ganguly, Sehwag era, India was a nominal team.So India's strength is person specific not as a whole.
> 
> But in Bangladesh although we don't have a comparable star like Virat Kohli, but we have many average batsman and bowler who can replace one another without harming the team as a whole.Yesterday we didn't have Mustafizur Rahman, our top bowler,but we still managed to win the game.That's promise the long term stability.


WRONG. Not just Kohli and Rohit( who are undoubtedly among best out there), but almost all Indian batsmen have performed good recently. While I don't need to say about Kohli and Sharma, Dhawan and Raina have done good in last 2-3 months too( both in Australia and against SL in India). Even Rahane's performance has been good lately. Yuvi and Dhoni doing good too. Trust me even without Kohli, we'll beat this BD team in final.



WAJsal said:


> Only positive out of this Asia cup is that Amir is back, he was coming back in New Zealand series. He looks in a better shape than before, better pace than before. Boy he has risen from the Ashes like a Phoenix. He is swinging them at 150, that's a good sign, don't overuse him. he should be even deadlier in Test cricket reversing them. In T20 4 overs are too less for Amir to make a great impact.
> @anant_s ...


Pakistani bowling need not any changes or experiments as they are better now...If only they improve their forms in batting ( likes of Hafeez, Sarfarz and Malik can win any match if in form). Another big let down is Pakistani fielding.
PS: Also Pak need a good opening pair...


----------



## Jzaib

Instead of trolling u you ask ur party to depoliticize PCB. People like najaam seethi who helped PM rig the election was award the post of chairman PCB 


Muhammad Omar said:


> Asia Cup in T20 Format for the First time   things gonna be exciting





Areesh said:


> Lol Indian talking about trundlers.
> 
> Humanity has discovered water on mars but has failed to find a genuine fast bowler in India.


instead of trolling here PMLN supporters should ask party to depoliticize PCB


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Doyalbaba said:


> India's current bating strength is due to exceptional performance of two batsman namely Virat Kohli and Rohit Sharma.Replace these two with others and India will turn into an average team.So I said by luck. Even during the indian star performer likeTendulkar, Saurav Ganguly, Sehwag era, India was a nominal team.So India's strength is person specific not as a whole.
> 
> But in Bangladesh although we don't have a comparable star like Virat Kohli, but we have many average batsman and bowler who can replace one another without harming the team as a whole.Yesterday we didn't have Mustafizur Rahman, our top bowler,but we still managed to win the game.That's promise the long term stability.


 Works for every team or u expect all 11 to perform equally ?

Lol


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jzaib said:


> Instead of trolling u you ask ur party to depoliticize PCB. People like najaam seethi who helped PM rig the election was award the post of chairman PCB
> 
> 
> 
> instead of trolling here PMLN supporters should ask party to depoliticize PCB



Instead of ranting depoliticize depoliticize depoliticize the team went downwards from 2007 players can't even play don't even know which shot to play and which not .... Shahid Afridi who is scoring 0 0 0 with his bat and poor performance in Bowling should resign From Nov/15 Pakistan Played 15 T20 Matches and lost 12 of em poor Captaincy and he still don't want to resign .... Sharjeel Hafeez played quiet well in PSL what happened to them in Asia Cup?? They were selected on the performance in PSL and they were performing well in PSL but in Asia Cup they are flopped..... 

Did Imran Khan Presented the Proofs of Najam Sethi Helping PML N in winning the elections in front of court NO so please stop that Fake Claims by Imran Khan urf U trun Khan.... can't provided proof of Rigging 35 Punctures NA-122 etc etc and yet claiming about rigging hahahaha


----------



## WAJsal

kaykay said:


> PS: Also Pak need a good opening pair...


It's not that we can't find good players, the selection is poor, in fact very poor and based on no merit. Go with Sharjeel and Shehzad for now and look to replace one of them with Babar Azam. Secondly our Bowling has many flaws, we are missing Ajmal badly and we need someone like Ehsan Adil in the team who bowled very well in PSL.



Muhammad Omar said:


> Instead of ranting depoliticize depoliticize depoliticize the team went downwards from 2007 players can't even play don't even know which shot to play and which not .... Shahid Afridi who is scoring 0 0 0 with his bat and poor performance in Bowling should resign From Nov/15 Pakistan Played 15 T20 Matches and lost 12 of em poor Captaincy and he still don't want to resign .... Sharjeel Hafeez played quiet well in PSL what happened to them in Asia Cup?? They were selected on the performance in PSL and they were performing well in PSL but in Asia Cup they are flopped.....
> 
> Did Imran Khan Presented the Proofs of Najam Sethi Helping PML N in winning the elections in front of court NO so please stop that Fake Claims by Imran Khan urf U trun Khan.... can't provided proof of Rigging 35 Punctures NA-122 etc etc and yet claiming about rigging hahahaha


Get a life you two. Do not worship political parties, please and don't derail a good thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WAJsal said:


> It's not that we can't find good players, the selection is poor, in fact very poor and based on no merit. Go with Sharjeel and Shehzad for now and look to replace one of them with Babar Azam. Secondly our Bowling has many flaws, we are missing Ajmal badly and we need someone like Ehsan Adil in the team who bowled very well in PSL.
> 
> 
> Get a life you two. Do not worship political parties, please and don't derail a good thread.



nah m not the one doing it... he started it...


----------



## WAJsal

Muhammad Omar said:


> nah m not the one doing it... he started it...


A better person should know not to reply, to some extent he is right. political culture is hurting our performance-it is indeed a fact. Anyway no need to bring it in.


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Only positive out of this Asia cup is that Amir is back,


I think Sarfaraz form and approach to batting was also refreshing. he was quite positive in intent and think he should have been sent a bit higher the order to face more deliveries. he is a good prospect and hopefully will mature as a player.


WAJsal said:


> He looks in a better shape than before, better pace than before. Boy he has risen from the Ashes like a Phoenix.


Ah, without a doubt, a fairy tale return. Cricket, for old timers like us, is associated with romance and how the game gives a chance to redeem oneself. We all make mistakes in life and a few lucky ones get chance to rectify that and even fewer grab that opportunity. He is one of those very lucky few. He must thank GOD!
Now its time Cricket administration in country looks after players like him to focus on game and not get distracted by fame and money.


WAJsal said:


> don't overuse him.


True, workload is too much these days and fast bowlers like him are prone to injury. while his performance would make people standup and notice, they will also demand to see him everywhere. Its up to management now on how to preserve him and use in right conditions especially tests.
I do recall back in 2000-01 when Australia toured India, Jason Gillespie was bowling like a dream even on dust bowl pitches and was instrumental in rattling Indian batting, at time even outshining McGrath. When test series ended, Australia recalled him back and preserved him for Ashes later in summer, where he wrecked havoc.
I hope similar common sense is applied with Aamir's case too and not waste him on meaningless LOIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Muhammad Omar said:


> Instead of ranting depoliticize depoliticize depoliticize the team went downwards from 2007 players can't even play don't even know which shot to play and which not .... Shahid Afridi who is scoring 0 0 0 with his bat and poor performance in Bowling should resign From Nov/15 Pakistan Played 15 T20 Matches and lost 12 of em poor Captaincy and he still don't want to resign .... Sharjeel Hafeez played quiet well in PSL what happened to them in Asia Cup?? They were selected on the performance in PSL and they were performing well in PSL but in Asia Cup they are flopped.....
> 
> Did Imran Khan Presented the Proofs of Najam Sethi Helping PML N in winning the elections in front of court NO so please stop that Fake Claims by Imran Khan urf U trun Khan.... can't provided proof of Rigging 35 Punctures NA-122 etc etc and yet claiming about rigging hahahaha


the fact is when u appoint a person with no cricketing or management just bcoz he use his post to help him in election.

use ur brian and give me one reason why he was selected. even court disqualified him he was given more powerful post. one logical reason .?


----------



## Stephen Cohen

monitor said:


> We will beat India in the final.



Your record against India is as follows

1 Tests  6-- NIL in favour of India

2 ODI s  26 --- 5 in favour of India

3 T 20 3--NIL  in favour of India



Areesh said:


> Lol Indian talking about trundlers.
> 
> Humanity has discovered water on mars but has failed to find a genuine fast bowler in India.



You should be LAUGHING at your Batsmen

Our bowling is OK ; But your batting is a ......


----------



## asad71

Stephen Cohen said:


> Your record against India is as follows
> 
> 1 Tests  6-- NIL in favour of India
> 
> 2 ODI s 36 --- 5 in favour of India
> 
> 3 T 20 3--NIL  in favour of India




In most of those India cheated. Wait till the 6th. We won't let you cheat. And you will be beaten stark naked. Wait till the 6th.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

asad71 said:


> In most of those India cheated. Wait till the 6th. We won't let you cheat. And you will be beaten stark naked. Wait till the 6th.



ROFL 

Best of Luck


----------



## ravi gupta

Stephen Cohen said:


> ROFL
> 
> Best of Luck


best of luck-india


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> We will beat India in the final.



Inshallah


----------



## monitor

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1142507392447452








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1142507392447452


----------



## Al-zakir

halupridol said:


>




Lol


----------



## Endeavour

UAE dont want to make runs ?


----------



## Species

*6 March 2016 | Sunday*

Good luck to both teams.

My Bangladesh XI would be - Tamim, Soumya, Sabbir, Mushfiq (Wk), Shakib, Mahmudullah, Mashrafe (C), Taskin, Rony, Al Amin, Sunny

Expected India XI - Rohit, Dhawan, Kohli, Yuvraj, Dhoni (C, Wk), Raina, Jadeja, Pandya, Ashwin, Nehra, Bumrah 

Bangladesh started off as, perhaps, the worst fielding side among all which cost us the match against India but it has improved dramatically in the last couple of matches. If we can carry on the momentum to the final match, beating Indians won't be a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Goodbye Martin Crowe *









*(1962-2016)*​Rest in Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

@bongbang @asad71 @damiendehorn @monitor and others


----------



## kasper95

Species said:


> *6 March 2016 | Sunday*
> 
> Good luck to both teams.
> 
> My Bangladesh XI would be - Tamim, Soumya, Sabbir, Mushfiq (Wk), Shakib, Mahmudullah, Mashrafe (C), Taskin, Rony, Al Amin, Sunny
> 
> Expected India XI - Rohit, Dhawan, Kohli, Yuvraj, Dhoni (C, Wk), Raina, Jadeja, Pandya, Ashwin, Nehra, Bumrah
> 
> Bangladesh started off as, perhaps, the worst fielding side among all which cost us the match against India but it has improved dramatically in the last couple of matches. If we can carry on the momentum to the final match, beating Indians won't be a big deal.


who is tiger by the way


----------



## Species

kasper95 said:


> who is tiger by the way



It was written chronologically. Bangladesh = Tigers, India = Cows.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chhota bheem

kasper95 said:


> who is tiger by the way


Its India bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

kasper95 said:


> who is tiger by the way


Bangla babus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Species said:


> *6 March 2016 | Sunday*
> 
> Good luck to both teams.
> 
> My Bangladesh XI would be - Tamim, Soumya, Sabbir, Mushfiq (Wk), Shakib, Mahmudullah, Mashrafe (C), Taskin, Rony, Al Amin, Sunny
> 
> Expected India XI - Rohit, Dhawan, Kohli, Yuvraj, Dhoni (C, Wk), Raina, Jadeja, Pandya, Ashwin, Nehra, Bumrah
> 
> Bangladesh started off as, perhaps, the worst fielding side among all which cost us the match against India but it has *improved dramatically in the last couple of matches. If we can carry on the momentum to the final match, beating Indians won't be a big dea*l.


----------



## kasper95

Species said:


> It was written chronologically. Bangladesh = Tigers, India = Cows.


even Indian national animal is tiger


----------



## monitor

we are waiting for the moment we beat India and win the Asia cup first time .


----------



## Species

GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 296386



Bangladeshi fielding has really improved. Rohit Sharma was dropped twice on easy catches in the first match while easy runs were conceded through numerous misfieldings. These things have improved.


----------



## Tipu7

For regaining trust and respect of Bangladeshi nation.................... this match is very Important for Hasina .............


----------



## Species

kasper95 said:


> even Indian national animal is tiger



Yes but cow is the most revered animal in India so India is more associated with cow than a tiger.


----------



## chhota bheem

kasper95 said:


> even Indian national animal is tiger


And we have more that 70% of tiger population in the world.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Species said:


> Bangladeshi fielding has really improved. Rohit Sharma was dropped twice on easy catches in the first match while easy runs were conceded through numerous misfieldings. These things have improved.


listen kid its good to be patriotic and cheer your national team but its bad and stupid to make fun india (which incidentally helped you get independence or else there would be no bangladesh team today just an east pakistani team)and its relegous sentiment and take cheap shot of a team like india just because you are in an upbeat mood grow up kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Tipu7 said:


> For regaining trust and respect of Bangladeshi nation.................... this match is very Important for Hasina .............



Politically speaking, our PM was quite disappointed with the quarter final against India in the 2015 World Cup.



GURU DUTT said:


> listen kid its good to be patriotic and cheer your national team but its bad and stupid to make fun india (which incidentally helped you get independence or else there would be no bangladesh team today just an east pakistani team)and its relegous sentiment and take cheap shot of a team like india just because you are in an upbeat mood grow up kid



When did I insult Indian team? Are you feeling offended with Cow? And going by your logic, we also helped you in achieving independence from the British, otherwise there would have been no Indian team.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Species said:


> Politically speaking, our PM was quite disappointed with the quarter final against India in the 2015 World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> When did I insult Indian team? Are you feeling offended with Cow? And going by your logic, we also helped you in achieving independence from the British, otherwise there would have been no Indian team.


see i dont want to waste my time on kids like you but the real strenth is in humility try to have some and have some sportsman spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scavenger

kasper95 said:


> who is tiger by the way


India ofcourse.

Bangladeshis trying too hard for otherwise


----------



## GURU DUTT

@WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Horus @Oscar .... and all the other respected mods and admin please come here and see would you allow this if some indian made such a thread on PDF ?


----------



## kaykay

It should be Pussy cats( BD) Vs Tigers( India). hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang




----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> I think Sarfaraz form and approach to batting was also refreshing. he was quite positive in intent and think he should have been sent a bit higher the order to face more deliveries. he is a good prospect and hopefully will mature as a player.


He is one of the fewest player in our team who keep a price on his wicket, something he has learnt from Misbah in test(not kidding, has matured a lot under Misbah and learned a lot, Misbah deserves credit too). Just like Virat, Kohli learns from every game and hates repeating mistakes, same case applies for sarfaraz or any other good player. They keep a price on their wicket, hate to give it away. Should see him when he gets out, he hates getting out. His abilities are limited, but can easily become a good match winner. 


anant_s said:


> Ah, without a doubt, a fairy tale return. Cricket, for old timers like us, is associated with romance and how the game gives a chance to redeem oneself. We all make mistakes in life and a few lucky ones get chance to rectify that and even fewer grab that opportunity. He is one of those very lucky few. He must thank GOD!


(not an old-timer but like to think myself of being an old person, mentality wise) You don't care about the game, you are just admiring him. That feeling is different, it's like Kohli batting, you just want the guy to do well. Even if the game is against Pakistan. Amir is one of those rare talents. That swing at 150, can it get any better-late swing is deadly . That delivery to Sarkar, Amir's only crime yesterday was to make the game for us, yorkers at 150. Respect.


anant_s said:


> I hope similar common sense is applied with Aamir's case too and not waste him on meaningless LOIs.


He will be overused, but the guy is used to it. Should be okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Y


monitor said:


> we are waiting for the moment we beat India and win the Asia cup first time .


ou came This close in 2012. But then it was against Pak. You guys sucked all life from us in those last few overs. Never will i forget that.


----------



## Species

GURU DUTT said:


> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Horus @Oscar .... and all the other respected mods and admin please come here and see would you allow this if some indian made such a thread on PDF ?



I really don't understand the reason behind this whinge. The only thing wrong is the deliberate off topic discussion and namecalling other members by this user.


----------



## kṣamā

Who died and BD reached to the final?


----------



## halupridol

GURU DUTT said:


> @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Horus @Oscar .... and all the other respected mods and admin please come here and see would you allow this if some indian made such a thread on PDF ?


chill karo yaar guru,,,jeet to apni pakki hai

Can UAE score more then Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

GURU DUTT said:


> listen kid its good to be patriotic and cheer your national team but its bad and stupid to make fun india (which incidentally helped you get independence or else there would be no bangladesh team today just an east pakistani team)and its relegous sentiment and take cheap shot of a team like india just because you are in an upbeat mood grow up kid


be careful 
if Hasina read your message she will break your car on war crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*The manager found a new way to discipline the batsmen — Good old-fashioned spanking:*









.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik141993

Tiger vs cow delusion bound no boundaries for jamatis


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> That delivery to Sarkar







That was red hot, wasn't it! 
& Sarkar was playing well at that time.

many summers back, one of the most feared pace bowling pair from Pakistan, W&W wrecked english batting (& ego) in england. Waqar was bowling some unplayable banana yorkers. Delivery that got Sarkar out, reminded of that spell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

nik141993 said:


> Tiger vs cow delusion bound no boundaries for jamatis


Actually Tiger vs Cow analogy is very appropriate For Bangladesh and India.Both counties are known in the world for that two particular animal, Royal Bengal tiger stand for BD and Cow for India.


----------



## nik141993

Doyalbaba said:


> Actually Tiger vs Cow analogy is very appropriate For Bangladesh and India.Both counties are known in the world for that two particular animal, Royal Bengal tiger stand for BD and Cow for India.


as i said delusion bound no limit for jamatis


----------



## Endeavour

So arabs got humiliated by india.

By the way investors are gong to loose money since bangladesh made it to final. They are going to loose on the viewership, coz nobody wants to see a one sided final. Its such a disappointing end.

It wud had been fun if it was inda vs pakistan final.


----------



## Straight

Doyalbaba said:


> Actually Tiger vs Cow analogy is very appropriate For Bangladesh and India.Both counties are known in the world for that two particular animal, Royal Bengal tiger stand for BD and Cow for India.



Yet, why then, Indians still want to become 'Tiger' instead ? To kill and eat "Cow" ? If really so, why then they ban "cow slaughter" ? Is not it madness ? Or any disease like* "mad cow"* ? Strange Indian psyche !!


----------



## Mythal

Doyalbaba said:


> Actually Tiger vs Cow analogy is very appropriate For Bangladesh and India.Both counties are known in the world for that two particular animal, Royal Bengal tiger stand for BD and Cow for India.


I do not think anyone thinks of Bangladesh when they think about a Royal Bengal Tiger. There are more Bengal Tigers in India than probably the rest of the world combined.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Waqar took 5 wickets like it was candy , present day bowlers don't have it in them


----------



## mkb95

Doyalbaba said:


> Actually Tiger vs Cow analogy is very appropriate For Bangladesh and India.Both counties are known in the world for that two particular animal, Royal Bengal tiger stand for BD and Cow for India.


bengal tiger population
india-2,226
ban-440
if u still use that analogy,u r a special one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Doyalbaba said:


> Actually Tiger vs Cow analogy is very appropriate For Bangladesh and India.Both counties are known in the world for that two particular animal, Royal Bengal tiger stand for BD and Cow for India.


ok................cow beaten up the tiger badly few days back....shame on Tiger


----------



## Straight

No 'self-respecting' tiger (not to speak of a Royal Bengal) cares for any statistics to claim to be a real tiger---only fakes do. Reals even do not care whether such or any stats exist on not. Ask any tiger any where.


----------



## Jackdaws

bongbang said:


> Different story when cricket was a gentlemen's game and were played among very few circles now talk in the era of cricket's commercialization. No Bangladeshi got enough to play cricket only for passion. I know many talented people in BD who left cricket to focus on some real career path.


LOL - you really think the likes of Joel Garner, Malcolm Marshall, Michael Holding, Wes Hall, Colin Croft, Sobers, Kanhai, Lloyd, Richards, Dujon played club-level genteel cricket? Look them up on YouTube.


----------



## Straight

Nationalist Indian said:


> I don't talk with inferior people



Your response to *dayalbaba*---as above----clearly shows who is the 'real' inferior.



Great Sachin said:


> ok................cow beaten up the tiger badly few days back....shame on Tiger



....and what happened a year earlier (2015) ? Never mind..... the tiger is still alive and thriving. Looking forward to the next encounter......for a deadly spring-up


----------



## Archie

Come Sunday
Their won't be a dry Lungi left in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianTigerPak

naveen mishra said:


> it is unfortunate that Pakistan lost , to be very honest no fun in watching India -Bangladesh final,
> Bangladeshi may claim to be strongest team ? and they may win final , phir bhi bangaliyo ke saath final ? maza nahi aya


Yeah, it is a predictable match I know who is gonna win


----------



## GURU DUTT

Irfan Baloch said:


> be careful
> if Hasina read your message she will break your car on war crimes.


now thats refreshing to see the most respect mods trolling ... cheers mate


----------



## Mr.Nair




----------



## punit

Irfan Baloch said:


> be careful
> if Hasina read your message she will break your car on war crimes.


hope they will not be accused of committing Blashphemy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> View attachment 296389
> 
> That was red hot, wasn't it!
> & Sarkar was playing well at that time.
> 
> many summers back, one of the most feared pace bowling pair from Pakistan, W&W wrecked english batting (& ego) in england. Waqar was bowling some unplayable banana yorkers. Delivery that got Sarkar out, reminded of that spell.
> View attachment 296388


Reverse swing, nothing better for me. Reminds me of this spell by Wahab.





he bowled well in this series too...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1688509431431221





you will remember this if you watched the Australian series...this ones comeback in a frickin mile, beauty. Can watch it a 100 times...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Hope some of pakistani fans get mental satisfaction by watching old world cup wins or some other matches they have won.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Mr.Nair said:


> Hope some of pakistani fans get mental satisfaction by watching old world cup wins or some other matches they have won.


No need to get emotional, just sharing something with my friend anant. Admiring an art.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

Difference between indian and pakistani cricketers as per Mathera






Pakistan have to learn batting from Kohli as per Kamran


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Reverse swing, nothing better for me. Reminds me of this spell by Wahab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he bowled well in this series too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1688509431431221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will remember this if you watched the Australian series...this ones comeback in a frickin mile, beauty. Can watch it a 100 times...


i recall, after prodigious swings that Wasim and Waqar could generate from an old ball, several english commentators alleged ball tampering. The truth however was one half of ball maintained shiny and bowling at good speed, one could swing an old ball too.
English coaches teach their students to leave new ball for first 5-10 overs and when shine (& by extension conventional swing) goes away, start playing shots. However reverse swing destroyed this schooling method and later several bowlers started using it to great effect.
Swing bowling unfortunately is a dying art as bowlers these days rely more on change of speed, but with little swing used bu bowlers, batsmen too are becoming less skilled. Its really hard to see any new batsmen using foot movement against pace and ultimately this has bearing on their ability to play quality spin as well.



Mr.Nair said:


> Difference between indian and pakistani cricketers as per Mathera


i thought lady is a woman cricket player before i saw the video. She looks like some cine actress, commenting on cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Mr.Nair said:


>



lmao, is this for real?


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> i recall, after prodigious swings that Wasim and Waqar could generate from an old ball, several english commentators alleged ball tampering. The truth however was one half of ball maintained shiny and bowling at good speed, one could swing an old ball too.


History of reverse swing is quite a good one. Dark art perfected by Sarfaraz Nawaz, reintroduced, inherited by Imran Khan who went on to perfect it even more; Wasim and Waqar took it from Imran and showed its dark magic. Art was later taught to English players in County Cricket and was later learned by all. Aqib Javed was also effective, later passed on to Shoiab Akhtar and Asif. Do you remember Asif? he could swing it a mile, wobbly seam before pitching and doing a lot. Later passed to Wahab, who was just a pacer when he started. Wahab can reverse very well as he has a lot of pace. 


anant_s said:


> Swing bowling unfortunately is a dying art as bowlers these days rely more on change of speed, but with little swing used bu bowlers, batsmen too are becoming less skilled. Its really hard to see any new batsmen using foot movement against pace and ultimately this has bearing on their ability to play quality spin as well.


Not really, we have good Swing bowlers coming through, look at Bolt, Southe, Starc, Amir, the rest are quite good too. Test Cricket should be given first priority, as it is the best format and keeps the game in its original form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Do you remember Asif?


yes i do.
He too destroyed his own career, when he had makings of a great fast bowler.

Among the names you mentioned, Starc looks most menacing for the bounce he can extract, unfortunately he is prone to injuries.
By the time for next WC in England (2019), we can expect some really good fast bowlers to showcase their skills on greatest stage of 'em all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> By the time for next WC in England (2019), we can expect some really good fast bowlers to showcase their skills on greatest stage of 'em all.


Should be good. BTW, made your thread sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

punit said:


> hope they will not be accused of committing Blashphemy !


Who cares, taken out all opposition leaders, in laws, all hated teachers and those bullies in school.



Mr.Nair said:


> Hope some of pakistani fans get mental satisfaction by watching old world cup wins or some other matches they have won.


easy now. you guys loose heart so quickly. watch it.. Bangla Bashu is gunning for you.. and this time they got bats.. not ladders 

enjoy yourself and get some different satisfaction.
why you care what Pakistani fans do?

do you define yourself by what they are doing?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Irfan Baloch said:


> Who cares, taken out all opposition leaders, in laws, all hated teachers and those bullies in school.
> 
> 
> easy now. you guys loose heart so quickly. watch it.. Bangla Bashu is gunning for you.. and this time they got bats.. not ladders
> 
> enjoy yourself and get some different satisfaction.
> why you care what Pakistani fans do?
> 
> do you define yourself by what they are doing?



We already beaten bangladesh previous match and you want to make hyper active statements ! Srilanka 19/0 and it seems a good start for them

26/0 by lankans

44/0 by lankans what a strike by lankan lions


----------



## Great Sachin

Straight said:


> Your response to *dayalbaba*---as above----clearly shows who is the 'real' inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and what happened a year earlier (2015) ? Never mind..... the tiger is still alive and thriving. Looking forward to the next encounter......for a deadly spring-up


Talk about this tournament...because if you talk about past then go and see the Stats...


----------



## Mr.Nair

49/0 in 7 overs

It seems srilanka will take >150 if bat steady

Srilanka keeping almost 7 as run rate

This time no more excuse as pakistan won the toss


----------



## WAJsal

Mr.Nair said:


> This time no more excuse as pakistan won the toss


Why do you get so emotional for?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Now 7.21 run rate


----------



## Great Sachin

8 run rate already


----------



## Mr.Nair

WAJsal said:


> Why do you get so emotional for?



I should be less emotional as this game nothing to do with india or the asia cup result.Pakistan have to cared about their cricket rather than concerning my comments.


----------



## WAJsal

Mr.Nair said:


> I should be less emotional as this game nothing to do with india or the asia cup result.Pakistan have to cared about their cricket rather than concerning my comments.


Cry me a river, bye bye.


----------



## Mr.Nair

90/0 in 12 overs


----------



## jarves

Pakistans 'World Class bowling attack' getting hammered lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Asking for one wicket from world class bowlers


----------



## Super Falcon

Where is khurrum why he is not playing why theu are saving him now ge ruined everything with his stupidity i was looking forward for his another failure

Team managment is nuuts first they ruined us now for what he should have played


----------



## SRP

lolwa ho gaya aaj Pakistani pride ke saath .


----------



## Super Falcon

A


jarves said:


> Pakistans 'World Class bowling attack' getting hammered lmao


Nd ur worlclass batting already hammered by lankan debutant all out on 70 evety one saw it before opening ur mouth watch ur *** first how black it is


----------



## jarves

Super Falcon said:


> Nd ur worlclass batting already hammered by lankan debutant all out on 70 evety one saw it before opening ur mouth watch ur *** first how black it is


wtf are you talking about? lol
Are you sure it wasnt Pakistan who got all out on 70


----------



## WAJsal

Super Falcon said:


> A
> 
> Nd ur worlclass batting already hammered by lankan debutant all out on 70 evety one saw it before opening ur mouth watch ur *** first how black it is


Why reply? all bowling attacks get hammered, it's part of the game. No need to use such language.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mr.Nair said:


> We already beaten bangladesh previous match and you want to make hyper active statements ! Srilanka 19/0 and it seems a good start for them
> 
> 26/0 by lankans
> 
> 44/0 by lankans what a strike by lankan lions


thats it 
you are marked man now
Bangla will get you


----------



## Levina

Yay!!!
Dilshan!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

GURU DUTT said:


> now thats refreshing to see the most respect mods trolling ... cheers mate


on second thought
you might get away with it since she is crying with joy for beating Pakistani team
she might "*only*" destroy your keyboard for mocking Bangladesh in your earlier kafir post,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Good batting by Pakistan so far


----------



## Trisonics

It's amazing how the Pak team looks a different side when they are not under pressure. They know they haven't qualified and played pretty freely. They need to work on both handling pressure and physical fitness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................








...


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian bad time starts now mark my words even india win asia cup still W T20 india cant win


----------



## Super Falcon

People like ajay jadeja dravid sachin dhoni they are very respected in pak not becoz cricket but their reality based thinking

Ajay jadeja in pak i love his thoughts he is good human being and above all indian we love who is not afraid of speaking truth


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Trisonics said:


> It's amazing how the Pak team looks a different side when they are not under pressure. They know they haven't qualified and played pretty freely. They need to work on both handling pressure and physical fitness.


Handling pressure has always been issue for Pakistani team especially for batsman in do or die matches. Its quiet evident from their body languages and the way they get run outs or play confuse shots in high pressure matches and often snatch defeat from the jaws of victory because of lack of self beliefs. I dont know why batting Coach dont work on this part of mental toughness of players. I hope next few editions of PSL provide this opportunity and traning to players


----------



## halupridol

n now pendus hate this guy


----------



## kaykay

Super Falcon said:


> Indian bad time starts now mark my words even india win asia cup still W T20 india cant win


We can't predict what will happen at last but surely we are starting as most favourite to win T-20WC.


----------



## halupridol

BDs love thr cricket,,,unmatched!


----------



## Shinigami

halupridol said:


> BDs love thr cricket,,,unmatched!


just imagine how it will be tomorrow


----------



## halupridol

Shinigami said:


> just imagine how it will be tomorrow


aftr watching the gals cry,,i hope they win,,,or atleast lose fighting


----------



## Ragnar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706402877007237120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

^^ my favorite conspiracy theory is when we used jedi mind control on the pakistani umpire which prevented bangladesh from becoming world champions


cant wait...

BD Tigers vs Indian Hunters

Update: drizzle in dhaka. will the tigers escape the hunters?


----------



## Ragnar

Shinigami said:


> ^^ my favorite conspiracy theory is when we used jedi mind control on the pakistani umpire which prevented bangladesh from becoming world champions
> 
> 
> cant wait...
> 
> BD Tigers vs Indian Hunters
> 
> Update: drizzle in dhaka. will the tigers escape the hunters?




I remember my old classmate saying the same thing about Sanath Jayasuriya's bat about 20 years back. That there was spring inside it.


----------



## Khan_21

Why are bengali's so immature? Is it because they have never won anything in life? or is it because not getting the attention that Pakistan/India gets?.

Their Players act very immaturely . Sheikh Hasina took out a flag and started crying when they won against Pakistan.


----------



## Ragnar

It seems to be raining there. Is there no reserve day?


----------



## mkb95




----------



## Robinhood Pandey




----------



## Shinigami

it looks like the tigers will escape the hunters

god is listening to the bangladeshis


----------



## jarves

Kitne baje hoga start?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jarves said:


> Kitne baje hoga start?


Match will be abandoned & cup will be shared between the two. Now listen to this new rhetoric..let me quote.. 'If it wasn't for the rain we would have defeated India & won the match! Rain saved India'..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Damn rain just washed off the Score board in the stadium

i don't think so match would be played


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA

This means Pakistan vs Srilanka was the last official game of tournament
Real Final


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looking good guys. Covers are off...lot of activities in the middle. Sounds like we may have a contest after-al.


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> Looking good guys. Covers are off...lot of activities in the middle. Sounds like we may have a contest after-al.


pitch ka bata


----------



## topgun047

Next update at 8.30 
We can have a 20 over take it match starts before 8.40


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Match starts at 8.45

Match starts at 8.45


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spring Onion said:


> pitch ka bata


hehe...still there, not washed away yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> This means Pakistan vs Srilanka was the last official game of tournament
> Real Final


anything to make yourself feel good.


----------



## topgun047

mkb95 said:


> anything to make yourself feel good.


It's this shameless self denial that makes Pakistanis is proclaim Pakistan won all wars with India.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan vs Srilanka , day ko to first class weather tha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

*9.00 pm* The *Asia Cup final will begin at 9.30 pm.* The game has been reduced to 15-overs a side. Fielding restrictions for five overs, and a bowler can bowl a maximum of three overs.


----------



## kaykay

Overs reduced to 15......will start soon


----------



## JanjaWeed

India wins toss & to bowl first.


----------



## Sankpal

I must say...15-15 match....... match suite little bit for them.....but however result could not chane...india will will..

India chosen Ball first............. dhoni won the toss


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good toss to win I say.


----------



## Shinigami

banglodeshi conspiracy theory #71

India used jedi force to win the toss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Thanks god match going to start at last. After the dissension strome and rain I thought we missed the chanch to beat India and win Asia cup for first time.


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladeshi bros, what your thought on what Awami minister Obaid said today?


----------



## Sankpal

Al-zakir said:


> Bangladeshi bros, what your thought on what Awami minister Obaid said today?


wt he said?


----------



## Parul

Match kitni der may start ho raha Hai?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Match kitni der may start ho raha Hai?


Ho gayi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

banglodeshi conspiracy theory #72

india is using "the force" to spin the ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

5/0 1 over


----------



## Al-zakir

Any live stream


----------



## egodoc222

Parul said:


> Match kitni der may start ho raha Hai?


Soumya sarkar Ne chouka mara!!

Chicks in the stands are going crazy


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like BD batsmen heard it as 50-50 instead of 15-15


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like BD batsmen heard it as 50-50 instead of 15-15



They are playing well.


----------



## 911

4 4 4 off Nehra...


----------



## Al-zakir

Sabbash shero. Chaloo rakho


----------



## s_madaans

Sarkar Gone


----------



## egodoc222

Gone....


----------



## 911

Out


----------



## Archie

First lungi Down


----------



## jarves

Out?


----------



## monitor

Very good start except sarkars out.


----------



## jarves

BD is playing upto the expectations


----------



## Great Sachin

out again


----------



## jarves

2nd out?


----------



## s_madaans

2nd Wicket Gone........

Tamim Iqbal...lbw


----------



## Archie

2nd lungi down


----------



## 911

Out


----------



## Parul




----------



## Shinigami

banglodeshi conspiracy theory #73

india has installed a remote controlled direction changer in the ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Archie said:


> First lungi Down



 dhoti takes two lungis ?


----------



## trident2010

Itna sannata kyon hai stadium main


----------



## egodoc222

Second wicket....
Girls in the stands become quiet!!


----------



## 911

Stadium me khamoshi chaayi hai


----------



## Imran Khan

*after i have watched BD fans behavior i am supporting india in this game .*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Great Sachin

Archie said:


> 2nd lungi down


dhotis are doing good


----------



## JanjaWeed

Damn..look how quiet the ground goes whenever wicket falls! You can hear the pin drop!


----------



## Sankpal

is anybody in stadium?

No sound.........................silence kyun hai bhai


----------



## Imran Khan

egodoc222 said:


> Second wicket....
> Girls in the stands become quiet!!


soon they will cry 







and after match BD team will cry like women

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Imran Khan said:


> *after i have watched BD fans behavior i am supporting india in this game .*


Yeyy..we got 1.2 billion + 1 supporter now!


----------



## Choppers

One of the rare occasions when there will be silence in the stadium most of the times


----------



## Great Sachin

Imran Khan said:


> *after i have watched BD fans behavior i am supporting india in this game .*


They are like teen girls


----------



## Adecypher

Bhai log plz give me a link to watch the match...


----------



## egodoc222

Imran Khan said:


> soon they will cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after match BD team will cry like women


Haha....lol


----------



## jarves

Adecypher said:


> Bhai log plz give me a link to watch the match...


http://matchcentre.starsports.com/c...mctr=(not provided)&__utmv=-&__utmk=114201668


----------



## Archie

Adecypher said:


> Bhai log plz give me a link to watch the match...



Check out hotstar.com


----------



## egodoc222

Spring Onion said:


> dhoti takes two lungis ?


Lol both had better of a pyjama...


----------



## Imran Khan

Choppers said:


> One of the rare occasions when there will be silence in the stadium most of the times


choty dil ki nation hai bhai hum hoty to pavilion wapas bheg ker shor macha dety


----------



## Sankpal

Adecypher said:


> Bhai log plz give me a link to watch the match...


 
hi...pls find

http://matchcentre.starsports.com/c...utmctr=(not provided)&__utmv=-&__utmk=8893942


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Dhoni ki Aj Pant gili ho jaoye gi

due to rain

Aj ... bangla desh ko support powers de di


----------



## Al-zakir

Iblees ki benazar. auzubillah minashaitan nirajeem.


----------



## Adecypher

jarves said:


> http://matchcentre.starsports.com/c...mctr=(not provided)&__utmv=-&__utmk=114201668[/QUO
> 
> Not working I am getting the message:
> 
> This video is either not available in your region or an unexpected error has occurred.


----------



## Turingsage

Adecypher said:


> Bhai log plz give me a link to watch the match...



Crictime || Channel 1 - World Cup 2015 Live Streaming Online Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Al-zakir said:


> Iblees ki benazar. auzubillah minashaitan nirajeem.


kya ho gya maulna sahab chill karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Imran Khan said:


> *after i have watched BD fans behavior i am supporting india in this game .*



Din aur bi hai beradar.


----------



## halupridol

use proxy ,,,it works

use proxy ,,,it works


----------



## Al-zakir

Sankpal said:


> is anybody in stadium?
> 
> No sound.........................silence kyun hai bhai



kaisa laagi jawab


----------



## Adecypher

Turingsage said:


> Crictime || Channel 1 - World Cup 2015 Live Streaming Online Free



Thanks  this link is working


----------



## Al-zakir

Wallah Maza ah ra ha hai,


----------



## Choppers

Need a Wicket


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistani Umpire , AJ 5 lbw DEGA


----------



## Parul

Out.


----------



## s_madaans

3rd Lungi Down..........


----------



## nilsindri

Shakib gone...well played ..


----------



## halupridol

Al-zakir said:


> Wallah Maza ah ra ha hai,


mujhe bhi maza aaya


----------



## Parul

Al-zakir said:


> kaisa laagi jawab



Silence Again.


----------



## Imran Khan

Al-zakir said:


> Wallah Maza ah ra ha hai,


le le le maza le piyaar ka jam ke maza le

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

3rd lungi Down


----------



## Sankpal

Al-zakir said:


> kaisa laagi jawab



wait................ you will sure listen cry sounds all over the grounds


----------



## 45'22'

halupridol said:


> mujhe bhi maza aaya


It will be a one sided match....target will be around 100-110

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Imran Khan said:


> le le le maza le piyaar ka jam ke maza le


Which side Pakistan supporting?


----------



## 45'22'

monitor said:


> Which side Pakistan supporting?


Around 70 percent in social media are supporting India
Weird 



Aalam Abbas said:


> Ek dom cheating ho ra hai. hindu cheating kor ra hai,


Welcome to pdf


----------



## Choppers

Jadeja missing direct hits


----------



## Al-zakir

Archie said:


> 3rd lungi Down



Dhooti aur nanga mi se kafi achay,, besharm


----------



## Imran Khan

monitor said:


> Which side Pakistan supporting?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Seikh Hassina announced to throw away match if india looks certain to loose


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> It will be a one sided match....target will be around 100-110


4 overs left,,,,lets see


----------



## egodoc222

Imran Khan said:


>


That's a bit offensive sir!!


----------



## Parul

monitor said:


> Which side Pakistan supporting?



@Imran Khan would any given day support India over Bangladesh.


----------



## Sankpal

Aalam Abbas said:


> bhorat cheating kor ra hai..bhooka nanga log.



why u talking about Bangladesh people..... we already know


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> It will be a one sided match....target will be around 100-110


4 overs left,,,,lets see.
anothr wicket,,,bat in air


----------



## Parul

Run Out?


----------



## jarves

Al-zakir said:


> Dhooti aur nanga mi se kafi achay,, besharm


Kangladeshi thera aaj KLPD hone wala hai,Chup Chaap is thread se nikal le


----------



## Al-zakir

Run needed. Come one. Over hundred inshallah.


----------



## Parul




----------



## 45'22'

One more lungi down


----------



## Sankpal

4 bhi gaya


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> It will be a one sided match....target will be around 100-110


4 overs left,,,,lets see.
anothr wicket,,,bat in air


----------



## Shinigami

banglodeshi conspiracy theory #74

india used mind control technology on the 3rd umpire


----------



## egodoc222

Gone....
It's makes me feel bad for those girls with sad faces


----------



## s_madaans

4th lungi.....Loot Gyi


----------



## monitor

Imran Khan said:


>


Eerrrrr


----------



## 45'22'

halupridol said:


> 4 overs left,,,,lets see.
> anothr wicket,,,bat in air


5Th one down


----------



## s_madaans

5th goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Choppers

silence........silence


----------



## Sankpal

5 gaya


----------



## Parul

Silence, Silence, Silence 5th wicket down.


----------



## Archie

5th lungi down
Ali Zakir ki lungi bhi gilli Ho gayi


----------



## nilsindri

yaar..missing pakistan in final...let them know ..this is 15 Ovr Match..not 20.


----------



## Imran Khan

egodoc222 said:


> That's a bit offensive sir!!


its a flag dear i don't think its offencive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> It will be a one sided match....target will be around 100-110


BD team ki century nahi hogi


----------



## Sankpal

now bangladeshi people hoping for rain again.


----------



## Imran Khan

Parul said:


> @Imran Khan would any given day support India over Bangladesh.


today i am supporting india


----------



## halupridol

45'22' said:


> It will be a one sided match....target will be around 100-110


BD team ki century nahi hogi


----------



## Spring Onion

45'22' said:


> Around 70 percent in social media are supporting India
> Weird
> 
> 
> Welcome to pdf


false flag Indians


----------



## Parul

Imran Khan said:


> today i am supporting india



I'm aware of it. 

@arp2041 Kha par Hai?


----------



## Choppers

Boundary after 4 overs


----------



## Spring Onion

egodoc222 said:


> Lol both had better of a pyjama...


 pajama is also indian legacy


----------



## monitor

Mashrafi out but we still have sabbir. We need to make at least 100


----------



## Spring Onion

egodoc222 said:


> Lol both had better of a pyjama...


 pajama is also indian legacy


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Chal .......Bangla team

India ko dHOOL chata de


----------



## 45'22'

Spring Onion said:


> false flag Indians


Nah...i saw in Pakistani cricket pages....people are hating Bangladesh bcuz of its attitude

Normally those Pakistani will never support India


----------



## JanjaWeed

BD boys hoping their head stays safe after the match!


----------



## egodoc222

Time to place bets guys....how many runs do you think BD WILL MAKE?


----------



## Parul

halupridol said:


> BD team ki century nahi hogi



110 Tak score kar Lenge.


----------



## Choppers

Smiles back on Bangla girls


----------



## Imran Khan

Parul said:


> I'm aware of it.
> 
> @arp2041 Kha par Hai?


ho ga kisi bathroom main hath gari chalata hoa hahahaha


----------



## 45'22'

halupridol said:


> BD team ki century nahi hogi


Century ho jayegi...India will win with more than 6wickets in hand


----------



## monitor

Nadir a strike 91/5


----------



## Choppers

Half the Runs given by Nehra


----------



## 45'22'

egodoc222 said:


> Time to place bets guys....how many runs do you think BD WILL MAKE?


105-110


----------



## Sam.

After run out


----------



## Spring Onion

45'22' said:


> Nah...i saw in Pakistani cricket pages....people are hating Bangladesh bcuz of its attitude
> 
> *Normally those Pakistani will never support India*



Well you Do not know Pakistanis then. Normally we do support Indian team as Pakistanis are generally supporters of good cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrajith

Good play by Bangladesh...


----------



## Spring Onion

egodoc222 said:


> Time to place bets guys....how many runs do you think BD WILL MAKE?



They should go for at least 110/15


----------



## nilsindri

madhumulla awesmmmm


----------



## Spring Onion

egodoc222 said:


> Time to place bets guys....how many runs do you think BD WILL MAKE?



They should go for at least 110/15


66666666666666


----------



## s_madaans

102....loognies on fire


----------



## Indrajith

Awesome cricket 130-140


----------



## HttpError

Sam. said:


> After run out



Lol Bengladeshis copying Pakistanis by wearing shalwar kameez and dupata lmfao, cultural theft.


----------



## 45'22'

Spring Onion said:


> Well you Do not know Pakistanis then. Normally we do support Indian team as Pakistanis are generally supporters of good cricket.


This is what i have encountered personally.
90 Percent time i have seen majority Pakistanis supporting the team which plays against India and its okay with me....
From the past month i have seen Pakistanis starting to admire kohli


----------



## nair

Lo


----------



## Parul

4, 6, 2


----------



## halupridol

Atlast bangla batsmen realise its 15 over match


----------



## Parul

Another 6.


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> Mashrafi out but we still have sabbir. We need to make at least 100



Nalayeek hai wo



Aalam Abbas said:


> Pakistan aawam shoram koro. Hindu ka sooth de ro hai.



Hum bekusoor Nahi hai. Mauka hum hi ne dia Janab.


----------



## Sankpal

130 at least.....now ab game me kuch mazaa aayega


----------



## Indrajith

8 balls 27 runs ....


----------



## Al-zakir

Oye Sabbash shero. Aaar phaar kar do bhartion ko Ajj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

WTF?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

6 runs ,


----------



## 45'22'

Ab maza aayega match mein


----------



## Sankpal

7 balls remaining


----------



## Parul

Two many runs given in last 2 overs.


----------



## halupridol

Mahmudullah 28 frm 9 
BD ki century ban gayi


----------



## Sankpal

I am missing PAK team.....if they made 130 and with this bowling line-up..............................I would be one of the greatest match.................................... very badly missing PAK team


----------



## Parul

halupridol said:


> Mahmudullah 28 frm 9
> BD ki century ban gayi



It's going to be a tough chase...


----------



## egodoc222

Excellent Yorker by bumrah


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> It's going to be a tough chase...


Dont think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Indian team ka diper koi change ker de


----------



## monitor

Mahmudulka giving Bangladesh a strong run to fight it's now our bowlers to do their job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

120 runs


----------



## 45'22'

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Indian team ka diper koi change ker de


Tu karle...teri aukaat hi wohi hai


----------



## egodoc222

Excellent bowling by bumrah....
Good score by BD!!


----------



## Shinigami

thats a pretty good total


----------



## Great Sachin

wicket is playing excellent ....Indians will enjoy batting here


----------



## egodoc222

Aalam Abbas said:


> sahi bola mai.120 score hua.


Congratulations....you won a cookie!!


----------



## Imran Khan

india BC mazaak mazaak main haar na jana bhai ki izzat doob jaay gee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nilsindri

Fighting Total....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

120 RUNS!! in just 15 overs


----------



## 45'22'

Imran Khan said:


> india BC mazaak mazaak main haar na jana bhai ki izzat doob jaay gee


Bharosa rakho bhai pe


----------



## Straight

Why is Dhoni looking nervous ? Almost about to cry......No chance to flee....Rony with other Tigers are about to spring-up....


----------



## monitor

Last over was disappointing for Bangladesh but still not a bad score we have chance if we can take early wickets.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Not enough runs on the board. This will end by the 13th over!


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> Nalayeek hai wo
> 
> 
> 
> Hum bekusoor Nahi hai. Mauka hum hi ne dia Janab.


He could be hero if that shot score 6


----------



## egodoc222

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Indian team ka diper koi change ker de


Lol...!! This isn't a Pakistani team


----------



## JanjaWeed

Today Pandya & Nehra will score with Bangla chics!


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Indian team ka diper koi change ker de


Pakistan team is already without diapers


----------



## Spring Onion

monitor said:


> Mahmudulka giving Bangladesh a strong run to fight it's now our bowlers to do their job



what you expect from your bowlers i mean do you see some strength ?


----------



## 45'22'

JanjaWeed said:


> Today Pandya & Nehra will score with Bangla chics!


The white chick was cute


----------



## Parul

India conceded 42 Runs in last 3 over (Jaspreet bowled well).


----------



## Great Sachin

it is a batting pitch....BD made special pitch to fool Indians


----------



## Sankpal

I m say bangladesh has little chance today......necxt world cup NO chance.................


----------



## 45'22'

Spring Onion said:


> what you expect from your bowlers i mean do you see some strength ?


See...this is what i was talking about


----------



## JanjaWeed

45'22' said:


> The white chick was cute


There was a white chick? Imported maal hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

JanjaWeed said:


> There was a white chick? Imported maal hai kya?



Aj aik nahi main nay to koi 5 , 6 fair skinned Bangladeshi chicks crowed main dekhi a cousin watching the match says ooye ye kia aj yo chitti ho gai hain yeh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sankpal

4 runs


----------



## egodoc222

First boundary.....
Dead silence....


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> There was a white chick? Imported maal hai kya?


Kissinger bhi 2-3 baar East Pakistan gya tha

jk


----------



## A$HU

crowd behind the bowler flashing light. Disgraceful.


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> Kissinger bhi 2-3 baar East Pakistan gya tha
> 
> jk


Haha..that's naughty!


----------



## Shinigami

the odds are now 50:50


----------



## Parul

Rohit Gone & stadium has erupted.


----------



## Al-zakir

Ek nanga dhooti halak. Sher ki mukka


----------



## 911

Out


----------



## HttpError

JanjaWeed said:


> There was a white chick? Imported maal hai kya?


Thanks to some Pakistani genes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Parul said:


> Rohit Gone & stadium has erupted.


They wanted to see Kholi bat..so...


----------



## Parul

Virat needs to play the Virat Innings.


----------



## Shinigami

HttpError said:


> Thanks to some Pakistani genes.


 not sure if the banglas will get this


----------



## jarves

Shinigami said:


> not sure if the banglas will get this


----------



## Imran Khan

BC bhai ko preshaan ker diya tum logoon ne


----------



## halupridol

Rohit flops again


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

3 over to khutam ho gaye only 2 boundries
Poori Indian team ko harakiri (Aatama hatya) ker lene chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

Lol...at the Pakistani chacha teasing Bangla girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Aalam Abbas said:


> bookachoda koli


Haha...mirchi laga kya....batting ki baap ko dekho!!


----------



## Choppers

Bangla gals trying hard not to cry and ruin Heavy makeup


----------



## Shinigami

indian batsman being their usual self...


----------



## Archie

Bangladeshi girls get their makeup done from Ronald McDonald

Too much white powder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Cheeky comment. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706439876749746176


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jaatram said:


> Cheeky comment.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706439876749746176



Kya hua bhai patta kat gaya ?


----------



## Choppers

jaatram said:


> Cheeky comment.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706439876749746176


Suddendly the ASHIA cups seems Haraam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

shikar dhawan coming into form.


----------



## jaatram

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Kya hua bhai patta kat gaya ?


Nahi ... bas 4-6 enjoy karne ke liye aaya hoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jaatram said:


> Nahi ... bas 4-6 enjoy karne ke liye aaya hoon.


Achha


----------



## jaatram

Kholi's average while chasing in T20 is 79.66

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Good Over so far....Dhawan's Weak Zone is spin...


----------



## Great Sachin

fallstuff said:


> Only slumdogs get it.


lets see slumdogs or dirtydogs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

AVIPI said:


> @aalam
> U said something about Kohli right
> 
> i neve wanted to write
> *AB TAK TUNE TV TOD DI HOGI ,NAHI TOH YEH KOHLI HI TERI TV TODEGA*



 abay bachon ko hara k khush ho raha ha


----------



## Parul

Six....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Spring Onion said:


> abay bachon ko hara k khush ho raha ha


Haraya to Pakistan ko bhi tha par ab afridi ne bade na hone ki kasam kha rakhi hai to hum kya kare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

Wo ladki haat me kya hei ?
Danda?


----------



## Parul

Dhawan may get out...


----------



## egodoc222

Time for bets....in how many overs India will finish the match?


----------



## Choppers

Match will go till the last over


----------



## Imran Khan

ab maaza aya BC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Shakib playing for India


----------



## T-72M1

good match, looks like its swaying India's way for now


----------



## jaatram

Sakib going for runs, IPL contract coming into play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Great Sachin said:


> lets see slumdogs or dirtydogs


Wonder who he was referring to
For 2009, 61.6% of Bangladesh's urban population lives in slums, the highest in not only South Asia, but entire Asia.
In comparison for India it is 29.4%, Pakistan 46.6%

https://sustainabledevelopment.un.org/content/documents/745habitat.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

If Indoa loses a wicket or two, match can Bangladesh's way...


----------



## nair

Btw it is a 15 over match!!!!!.....


----------



## Bombermanx1

Aalam Abbas said:


> RR 9..Koli aaj royegi.


We can see in stadium who is crying and silent.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sakib ko aur umpire ko india ka passport de do


----------



## Parul

Four


----------



## Imran Khan

i


AVIPI said:


> This is the right time
> Choose your side now
> Waise bhi Match ke baad chance nahin milega


main ne faisla ker liya india is my side today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Match not over yet but BD fans already crying


----------



## Bombermanx1

50 FOR SHIKAR DHAWAN YAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Bangladesh played well...


----------



## Imran Khan

indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa willlllllllllllllllllllllllllll winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It was all politically decided to let India win


----------



## Parul

Twist in the Match.


----------



## nilsindri

wowww....match intresting...


----------



## Butchcassidy

Soumya Sarkar ka visa cancel karo...


----------



## Shinigami

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> It was all politically decided to let India win


banglodeshi conspiracy theory #76

u bangla bro?


----------



## 911

Noooooo out


----------



## Parul

Bangladesh can still cling on to it.


----------



## Imran Khan

common man its too much balls for bloody 21 scores


----------



## Parul

This over is crucial, as it will decide the winner...

Pandya...


----------



## Butchcassidy

Bangladesh ki machli supply par embargo lagana padhega


----------



## jarves

fallstuff said:


> Only slumdogs get it.


Bastards too


----------



## Parul

Dhoni....


----------



## Butchcassidy

chikka...


----------



## s_madaans

Dhoni ho 6 na lage.....Aisa ho skta hai kya kabhi??/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

The Six Bought Tears in eyes of Bangladeshi Supporter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Aalam Abbas said:


> imran khan aur sare hindu hindu silence ho gayi hehehe.


Le bhe.....Dhoni hath se 104 mts ka chakka!!
Lungi phad gaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

only 3 six needed in 2 overs man


----------



## BABA AGHORI

lungis went dry or wet with the 6... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Balle Balle - Banglawash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Bangladesh supporters ki tatti jaam ho gayi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Parul said:


> The Six Bought Tears in eyes of Bangladeshi Supporter...


soon there will be river of tears

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Four...Dhoni....


----------



## Bombermanx1

Aalam Abbas said:


> imran khan aur sare hindu hindu silence ho gayi hehehe.


We still have 8 batsmen left hehehe.


----------



## Parul

Imran Khan said:


> soon there will be river of tears



InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Wonder what made dhoni to come at this stage...... The picture???


----------



## 911

Winnn!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72M1

lungis put in their place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sankpal

ye lo ho gaya kaam tamam


----------



## halupridol

Parul said:


> Twist in the Match.


kya twist,,,jeet gaye.
BD fans dont cry,,,u fought well


----------



## Parul

Congratulations.


----------



## nilsindri

These 4 feet BD's ...think they can defeat...Every Dog think as Tiger in their Home....


----------



## HttpError

That was ruthless from Dhoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Dhoni NE Dho Dala - Banglawash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

Kangladeshiyo ko unki aukaad dikha di dhonine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Well Played BD.......


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhh BC last over hi reh gya poora hahahahaha my team wins haseena kidher hai

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ni8mare

hell yeah..............


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Butchcassidy

tat$e jitne bhi bade ho jayaen l$$d ke neeche hi rehtae hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shinigami

banglodeshi conspiracy theory #77

Dhoni is an android

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brickwall

Please maintain 2 mins of silence to all Bangladesh supporters, who thought they would win

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Great Sachin

Aalam Abbas said:


> RR 9..Koli aaj royegi.


Kohli to nahi royi....Tum jaroor royegi....sari raat...Dadhi gili hui ki nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Was searching for this thread as soon as Dhoni swung his bat for that 1st 6..... 

 All in order folks.. All in order...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shrivatsa



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kambojaric

Imran Khan said:


> ohhh BC last over hi reh gya poora hahahahaha my team wins haseena kidher hai



Was she at the game today? I didnt watch it, the result was pretty obvious before the game.


----------



## Al-zakir

Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

Somebody post the pics of Lungis crying from today's match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Come on Indians....... Leave them..... .They played well........Give them that respect.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Butchcassidy

Pakistaniyoon...tumhara badla le liya aaj hamne..aao galle lago
Jokes apart, Bangladesh played well today


----------



## kṣamā

lungi nikal di !!


----------



## Parul

World Cup par milte hain...

Poka!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kambojaric

I think Dhoni got too emotional after seeing his beheaded picture

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## s_madaans

Lol....finished in 14th over.....


----------



## Shinigami

guy sach said:


> Please maintain 2 mins of silence to all Bangladesh supporters, who thought they would win


i dont think even they were stupid enough to think they would win


----------



## jarves

guy sach said:


> Please maintain 2 mins of silence to all Bangladesh supporters, who thought they would win


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## JanjaWeed

So what's the conspiracy theory then?


----------



## Max

Congrats bhartis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## egodoc222

kṣamā said:


> lungi nikal di !!


Nah....more like lungi phad di...lol


----------



## Archie

Somebody post dhonis pic with Shakibs head


----------



## $@rJen

BD had to be taught a lesson from Dhoni for that picture... so ya he delivered it right on their face

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

nair said:


> Come on Indians....... Leave them..... .They played well........Give them that respect.....



I m agreed they played well............................but behaved like they are world champion...

Respect other u will get respect................. For this match, Bangladesh deserved for that...


----------



## Sam.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


Dhoni ko gussa dila diya.....


----------



## HttpError

Wining and losing is part of the game, one should always remain humble, having fun is one thing and getting low is another. Anyways lets wait for WC. Good chase by India.


----------



## 45'22'

Lungis pole vaulting out of stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

@Indians
please remember we are a class above the banglas and always be graceful in victory

well played lungis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Kal poori Bangla team ussi naayi sey mundan karwayegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hahaha...that was a trashing!


----------



## kṣamā

are garibon ko sapne bhi nahi dekhne diya


----------



## Mike_Brando

jaatram said:


> Haraya to Pakistan ko bhi tha par ab afridi ne bade na hone ki kasam kha rakhi hai to hum kya kare.


Ram Ram Jaat bhai bohot din o baad aapke darshan huye.Haryana mein sab khusal hain na??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

its your auqaat lungi team 


you will have more 15 years wait to win a cup 




lanat on BD nad its team after this pics

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## nair

Listen to sasthri!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaniska

Agreed....Let us give respect to BD for their superb perfomance...

Well Played BD...Keep it up with your good show....You are in my list of support natiions apart from India in World T20....





nair said:


> Come on Indians....... Leave them..... .They played well........Give them that respect.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Archie said:


> Somebody post dhonis pic with Shakibs head

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

For all Bangladeshi heart broken supporter




@bongbang @Al-zakir zakir @Doyalbaba @BDforever @ AND OTHERS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Choppers

Choppers said:


> Match will go till the last over


Gotta take my Words Back


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Haraya to Pakistan ko bhi tha par ab afridi ne bade na hone ki kasam kha rakhi hai to hum kya kare.


Ram ram..kya hua? Bhai Saab fir andar go gaye kya..apko aana pada?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Is dukh ki ghadi me illegal bangaliyon ne apne adhar card jaka diye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SmilingBuddha

So much of arrogance put down brutally by Dhoni..great finish, this turned out to be a good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Archie said:


> Somebody post dhonis pic with Shakibs head


We are free....not cheap!!
@Ammara Chaudhry
Inspired by your dp!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## $@rJen

Doyalbaba said:


>





monitor said:


> Thanks god match going to start at last. After the dissension strome and rain I thought we missed the chanch to beat India and win Asia cup for first time.



Get ready for some serious crying


----------



## JanjaWeed

Did u his guys hear what Ravi Shastri just said?


----------



## doppelganger

@asad71 

Aage se aukat mein rahna.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Great Sachin

BD were beaten really badly ...specially by Dhoni......lungi phad di.....a$$ lal kar diya

Next time behave


----------



## Choppers

Loved the Reactions from the Crowd throughout the match


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72M1

HttpError said:


> That was ruthless from Dhoni.


----------



## jarves

JanjaWeed said:


> Did u his guys hear what Ravi Shastri just said?


What? Cant wait to hear


----------



## JanjaWeed

doppelganger said:


> @asad71
> 
> Aage se aukat mein rahna.


Aukat mai hi reh raha hai..isiliye bahar nahi nikla apne bil se!


----------



## Sam.

JanjaWeed said:


> Did u his guys hear what Ravi Shastri just said?


what?


----------



## Soulspeek

Bangladeshi Rickshaw waalas can now continue with their rickshaws... Dont forget to wash your soiled lungis....


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## jaatram

Mike_Brando said:


> Ram Ram Jaat bhai bohot din o baad aapke darshan huye.Haryana mein sab khusal hain na??


Kal kaam wali bai aur rikshaw wale chutti pe honge haryana mein aur baki sab thik hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

BANGLADESH should go and cry at home


----------



## jarves

Soulspeek said:


> Bangladeshi Rickshaw waalas can now continue with their rickshaws... Dont forget to wash your soiled lungis....


Dude you are ruthless


----------



## Sankpal

Imran Khan said:


>



iss bechhare ki tension ho rahi hai mujhe.................pure match me very emotional tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Great Sachin

6th Asia cup for India...congrats
BD yet to win one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

INDIA WIN!!!

dhoni finishes in style,


----------



## doppelganger

JanjaWeed said:


> Aukat mai hi reh raha hai..isiliye bahar nahi nikla apne bil se!



Lungi badal raha hoga.

Geeli jo kar di hogi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jarves said:


> What? Cant wait to hear





Sam. said:


> what?


Rameez asked him what did he say to the boys before the match. Ravi's reply was.. 'Remember their celebration when they won the series last time around? Just go & get the bloody job done! '

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Moonlight

egodoc222 said:


> We are free....not cheap!!
> @Ammara Chaudhry
> Inspired by your dp!



  

I shouldn't say anything today & congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

192 people watching this thread............
out of which 62 are users..... wonder who are the rest....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

Stephen Cohen said:


> BANGLADESH should go and cry at home


They are already gone


----------



## Phoenix89

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



That's brutal. Rofl


----------



## Moonlight

Congratulations to Indian mates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> Ramirez asked him what did he say to the boys before the match. Ravi's reply was.. 'Remember their celebration when they won the series last time around? Just go & get the bloody job done! '



He doesnt sugar coat his words for sure........


----------



## paritosh

Imran Khan said:


> its your auqaat lungi team
> 
> 
> you will have more 15 years wait to win a cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanat on BD nad its team after this pics





That's horrible. BD fans should not be given any quarter right now by the Indian fans.
After the decapitated pic of the Indian captian's head and this pic...The BD fans deserve the smack talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

nair said:


> 192 people watching this thread............
> out of which 62 are users..... wonder who are the rest....




Stalkers.  
I always notice this and get curious what they think of us users. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Archie said:


> Somebody post dhonis pic with Shakibs head

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Great Sachin

We have several match winners.....so no worry....soon WC will be ours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> He doesnt sugar coat his words for sure........


True..calls it as he sees it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Congratulations to Indian mates.


Thank u ji


----------



## Phoenix89

If God forbid Bangladesh would have won they again would have gone Bonkers !! Every time I see them over react after a win, I feel sorry for these guys....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Stalkers.
> I always notice this and get curious what they think of us users. Lol



I am pretty sure that ,mst of them enjoy the level of trolling we do here......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Imran Khan said:


> its your auqaat lungi team
> 
> 
> you will have more 15 years wait to win a cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lanat on BD nad its team after this pics


They are behaving like a bunch of kids......they seriously need to grow up


----------



## Archie

JanjaWeed said:


> Did u his guys hear what Ravi Shastri just said?


Kya Kaha uske


----------



## nilsindri




----------



## $@rJen

man.... this was the first time i was seeing very few indian fans in the stadium


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Presentation ceremony has started and the STADIUM is EMPTY


----------



## Green Arrow

Congrats India and well played Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Sankpal said:


> I m agreed they played well............................but behaved like they are world champion...
> 
> Respect other u will get respect................. For this match, Bangladesh deserved for that...



Its okay man...They are tasting the sucess after long wait...They are not bad people...Very nice people...and in specific the players are very well behaved and good players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik141993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706523234963841024

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Parul

Madam Hasina knew that Bangladesh is going to loose the Match. Hence, she didn't turn up for the Match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skillrex

I just want to do this - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAH !!!!!!! 

Dhoni surely got very serious and went savage upon banglodeshi boolaarss.. and ended with classic SIX !!! 

GG n WP !!


----------



## Stephen Cohen

NOW INDIANS will ALWAYS SUPPORT PAKISTAN 
*whenever there is a Pakistan VS Bangladesh match in future *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Moonlight

nair said:


> I am pretty sure that ,mst of them enjoy the level of trolling we do here......



Free entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Congratulations to Indian mates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Stalkers.
> I always notice this and get curious what they think of us users. Lol


I've been a guest (stalker) lol....for 4 years...before I joined...I loved the level of trolling here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

BCB guy is almost in tears


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Rest in Peace Lungi fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

egodoc222 said:


> I've been a guest (stalker) lol....for 4 years...before I joined...I loved the level of trolling here



Toba.  

Real life stalker spotted mates.  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

As I posted earlier....BD presented batting wicket to surprise India ....but they should know India in No1 team in the world in T20 and our batting is best in the world....


----------



## anant_s

Best performance by a Bangladeshi came from this guy though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Stephen Cohen said:


> NOW INDIANS will ALWAYS SUPPORT PAKISTAN
> *whenever there is a Pakistan VS Bangladesh match in future *



And what cheap behavior they did with our chacha Pakistanis will support India in India vs Bangladesh match

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aarush

well..that chopped head of dhoni was very cheap from BD fans..they r great supporters but dont give respect to other team...
we india and pakistan played so many matches but never ever did that cheap thing....had it been indo pak final...i wud bear the lost to pakistan but not BD


----------



## kaykay

Lagta hai Dhoni ne dil pe le liya wo Taskin wala pic....lol


----------



## jaatram

what dhoni did to BD

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kambojaric

Stephen Cohen said:


> NOW INDIANS will ALWAYS SUPPORT PAKISTAN
> *whenever there is a Pakistan VS Bangladesh match in future *



I think Bangladeshis have manged to achieve something unimaginable i.e. making Indian and Pakistani fans support each other against other teams hahaha. I mean despite the turbulent indo-pak history, even we never drew beheaded pictures of Ganguly or Dravid during periods when our team was amongst the best in the world, and therefore we were quite sure we had a decent chance to win. Beheaded pictures are just a new low

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sam.

LoveIcon said:


> And what cheap behavior they did with our chacha Pakistanis will support India in India vs Bangladesh match


That guy is so humble ,it was really hard to watch that :|


----------



## nik141993



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## nair

LoveIcon said:


> And what cheap behavior they did with our chacha Pakistanis will support India in India vs Bangladesh match



I thought that was some prank or a propaganda photo, Did they do that to him?????


----------



## JanjaWeed

Archie said:


> Kya Kaha uske



Here..



JanjaWeed said:


> Rameez asked him what did he say to the boys before the match. Ravi's reply was.. 'Remember their celebration when they won the series last time around? Just go & get the bloody job done! '


----------



## Phoenix89

jaatram said:


> what dhoni did to BD




Hahaaaaa

Oh man...


----------



## doppelganger

Chashmish Bangla aunty pretty hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SmilingBuddha



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moonlight

Heartless Afridi & Dhoni

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Phoenix89

Bangladesh can still blame the rain, May be they would have won if there were full 20 overs bowled ????


----------



## jaatram

Hasina right now ... 





Mamata didi now

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Great Sachin

jaatram said:


> what dhoni did to BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Well played India, better team won.

Mustafiz was badly missed, more worries: Shakib and Mushfiq are totally out of form right before the World T20.


----------



## 45'22'

jaatram said:


> what dhoni did to BD


Lol


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

guess who they are




they are marcos

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Species said:


> Well played India, better team won.
> 
> Mustafiz was badly missed, more worries: Shakib and Mushfiq are totally out of form right before the World T20.



I knew this excuse was on its way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

after winning

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## 45'22'

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 296971
> 
> 
> 
> Heartless Afridi & Dhoni


Winning is temporary,crying is permanent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik141993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706546498037633024

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Great Sachin

That cheap poster....Dhoni took it so seriously.....that kind of beating is not good Dhoni...next time take it easy on kids


----------



## jaatram

doppelganger said:


> Chashmish Bangla aunty pretty hot.


second and third that ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Kambojaric said:


> I think Bangladeshis have manged to achieve something unimaginable i.e. making Indian and Pakistani fans support each other against other teams hahaha. I mean despite the turbulent indo-pak history, even we never drew beheaded pictures of Ganguly or Dravid during periods when our team was amongst the best in the world, and therefore we were quite sure we had a decent chance to win. Beheaded pictures are just a new low



You are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT 

PAKISTAN WAS CLEARLY SUPERIOR to INDIA till 2003 World CUP

In 2003 World Cup ; you had Inzamam ; Saeed Anwar ; Waseem Akram ; Waqar Younis and 
Shoaib Akhtar ( Though India won that Match due to SACHIN )

Only after their retirement India has become the better side 

*These Bangladeshis are VERY VERY CHEAP *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jarves



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

nair said:


> I thought that was some prank or a propaganda photo, Did they do that to him?????



That was not photoshop, they made him to wear that shirt.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Baap Baap hota hai ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves




----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

Robinhood Pandey said:


> I knew this excuse was on its way



I already said better team won, no need to whinge buddy, you have won.


----------



## kaykay

I must say....This was an easy victory for India. Never felt pressure in the game.


----------



## Aarush

Kambojaric said:


> I think Bangladeshis have manged to achieve something unimaginable i.e. making Indian and Pakistani fans support each other against other teams hahaha. I mean despite the turbulent indo-pak history, even we never drew beheaded pictures of Ganguly or Dravid during periods when our team was amongst the best in the world, and therefore we were quite sure we had a decent chance to win. Beheaded pictures are just a new low


xactly...the indo pak rivalry is world famous ..even only one series is source of big revenue..but we didnt go tht low to insult the player of rival team.....an nay day i will accept defeat frm pakistan then bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706545983224557568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

_Lungi sambhal e Banga Lungi sambhal oye........_

_Koi uttar na jaye........._

_tunak tunak...tunak tunak......tun tun!_

@Parul @JanjaWeed @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mirza Jatt

chori hua hai...pakka umpire ne ghus khayi hai ya fir India ke batting ke waqt boundary chhota kar diya gaya hai.... ya fir BD bowlers ko purani ball di gayi hai... aise kaise bina kisi fault ke BD haar gya... world champion team hai bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

anant_s said:


> View attachment 296979


Reminded WC final India vs Srilanka....Dhoni did the same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

Maal in green (with medal tray) is bheri good

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Species said:


> I already said better team won, no need to whinge buddy, you have won.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## jaatram

Only thing BD can get their hands on....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Species

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



I have never seen Indians rejoicing the Asia Cup title like today, credit goes to us, we brought the charm back to Asia cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## paritosh

Great Sachin said:


> Reminded WC final India vs Srilanka....Dhoni did the same thing


I was there...remember his last six...an image that i will never forget!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

What today's Asia Cup taught us???
Never take panga with a Jharkhandi. 
We make launch pad for rockets, we can make parachutes for Bengalis too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Species

Ankit Kumar said:


> What today's Asia Cup taught us???
> Never take panga with a Jharkhandi.
> We make launch pad for rockets, we can make parachutes for Bengalis too.



But the rockets are ultimately launched from Andhra Pradesh.


----------



## Ragnar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706545591023640576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

baajey said:


> Maal in green (with medal tray) is bheri good


But not as good as in the black suit.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jaatram said:


> Only thing BD can get their hands on....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Species said:


> I have never seen Indians rejoicing the Asia Cup title like today, credit goes to us, we brought the charm back to Asia cup.



I really appreciate you for posting tonight. Brave bangladeshi. 

Its all revenge for that Dhoni picture which went 'viral' in bangladesh. Just having a laugh. Thats it. BD played a good game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Species said:


> I have never seen Indians rejoicing the Asia Cup title like today, credit goes to us, we brought the charm back to Asia cup.


u started to njoy way before asia cup...


----------



## Great Sachin

Ragnar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706545591023640576


I am bit disappointed...I thought India would finish the game in 13th over


----------



## jaatram

Bangladeshi right now going back home.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mythal

Species said:


> I have never seen Indians rejoicing the Asia Cup title like today, credit goes to us, we brought the charm back to Asia cup.


Frankly without Bangladesh this Asia cup would have been a boring cakewalk for India. Kudos to BD for being a much much improved team than a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

This is an IMAGE from 2003 World Cup INDIA VS PAKISTAN

One of the Greatest matches of all time; Some of the GREATEST players of ALL TIME 

*The TALENT that was there in 2003 ; in the PAKISTAN TEAM 
BANGLADESH will NEVER HAVE even in a ONE HUNDRED YEARS*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## anant_s

jaatram said:


> Only thing BD can get their hands on....


This too...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Great Sachin

I really appreciate BD for one thing....world class ground facility.....After that much rain there would be no match in any Indian stadium....Good job BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

this is the first time i ever supported indian team against any opponent. bangladeshis you don't even know how to celebrate victory and how to control yourself after a defeat. did hasena wajid again cried tonight at the loss of her team or probably her actual team won tonight. any way congrats to indian team for winning . they deserved it.off topic but todays match between aus and saf was amazing. it was worth watching. aus chased 204 on the last ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

StarSports still playing mauka mauka on India vs Pakistan match lol


litman said:


> this is the first time i ever supported indian team against any opponent. bangladeshis you don't even know how to celebrate victory and how to control yourself after a defeat. did hasena wajid again cried tonight at the loss of her team or probably her actual team won tonight. any way congrats to indian team for winning . they deserved it.off topic but todays match between aus and saf was amazing. it was worth watching. aus chased 204 on the last ball.


----------



## Species

Rajaraja Chola said:


> I really appreciate you for posting tonight. Brave bangladeshi.
> 
> Its all revenge for that Dhoni picture which went 'viral' in bangladesh. Just having a laugh. Thats it. BD played a good game.



Well, I agree the photoshop was way too much but it was done by some ordinary fan, nothing special. However, the Indian media acted pretty immature by stretching this issue that far. I don't think Dhoni and the Indian team took that seriously, they shouldn't.



Aarush said:


> u started to njoy way before asia cup...



We are Bangladeshis, every day is like a festival to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

jaatram said:


> Bangladeshi right now going back home.....


Ha ha ha 
He ll njoi His BengOli MOCHLI now.... 
Bd ve been shown dere place !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Species said:


> Well, I agree the photoshop was way too much but it was done by some ordinary fan, nothing special. However, the Indian media acted pretty immature by stretching this issue that far. I don't think Dhoni and the Indian team took that seriously, the shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> We are Bangladeshis, every day is like a festival to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

2 overs and 19 run to be made. One can expect some excitement had it been some other team. Here MS dhoni comes in and finishes it in 5 balls. He has scored 42 runs in 15 ball in this tournament. He is a champion and finishes like a champion. When 5 runs needed to win, commentator said that MS Dhoni shall finish with a sixer and he hate sixer. Wll played BD. You could make the tournament some what live. It was one sided otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phoenix89

In the end of this Asia Cup, everyone should agree to the statement below:
"Subsequent to partition India got the best batsman, Pakistan got the best bowlers and Bangladesh got the best groundsman 


courtesy: some random tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BDforever

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


oh please now stop it, now stop being occational fan of Dhoni. It is really amazing that other than Indians, rest of the world respect Dhoni


HariPrasad said:


> 2 overs and 19 run to be made. One can expect some excitement had it been some other team. Here MS dhoni comes in and finishes it in 5 balls. He has scored 42 runs in 15 ball in this tournament. He is a champion and finishes like a champion. When 5 runs needed to win, commentator said that MS Dhoni shall finish with a sixer and he hate sixer. Wll played BD. You could make the tournament some what live. It was one sided otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

litman said:


> this is the first time i ever supported indian team against any opponent. bangladeshis you don't even know how to celebrate victory and how to control yourself after a defeat. did hasena wajid again cried tonight at the loss of her team or probably her actual team won tonight. any way congrats to indian team for winning . they deserved it.off topic but todays match between aus and saf was amazing. it was worth watching. aus chased 204 on the last ball.



Bangladesh is being ARROGANT* only because Pakistan is struggling at the moment *

When Pakistan beats them in the NEXT MATCH ; all their ARROGANCE will VANISH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


Bangladeshi trophy cabinet only has images of Hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Googleis in WC fever..type google .com and see


----------



## @RV

Species said:


> Well, I agree the photoshop was way too much but it was done by some ordinary fan, nothing special. However, the Indian media acted pretty immature by stretching this issue that far. I don't think Dhoni and the Indian team took that seriously, the shouldn't.


Well man it's a habit of Bangladeshis to find excuses in everything. Indian media didn't picked it up instantaneously, first that pic got viral in Bangladesh then only media picked that up. So that getting this inhuman pic viral in Bangladesh shows the mentality of Bangladeshi fans. Don't try to act a victim when you guys are not. Don't you think that your team and their fans have no class when it comes to celebrate victory. Bangladeshis just look so cheap celebrating in the worst possible manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


ghanta ... 

Only Bangladeshi won my heart and some more is the chick in glasses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doppelganger

jaatram said:


> second and third that ....



Aggressive ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Archie said:


> Bangladeshi trophy cabinet only has images of Hearts



You mean this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

jaatram said:


>


She is CEO of Ring mobile i suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

jaatram said:


> ghanta ...
> 
> Only Bangladeshi won my heart and some more is the chick in glasses


shut up. that chick is mine  i have eye on her since day one 


anant_s said:


> She is CEO of Ring mobile i suppose.


ringID app

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

jaatram said:


> Kal kaam wali bai aur rikshaw wale chutti pe honge haryana mein aur baki sab thik hai.


Woh toh kal subah Kolkata mein bhi hoga,dukh ke maare saare illegal lungi log apne ghar se kaam par nehi niklenge par mujhe itna sukoon mila na iss lungi team ko harakar ke usse express karne ki alphaz nehi hain mere paas.Sirf ek hi baat bolna chahta hoon apne lungidhari bangal bhai logo ko ke"Never ever in your life make fun of a real Rajput or else the consequences won't be any good for you and your ilks"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raftaar

AHaa mazza aa gaya 
1 more chilled beer with chicken tikka ! Burrraahhh......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

doppelganger said:


> Aggressive ....


She is a juicy full toss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

anant_s said:


> She is CEO of Ring mobile i suppose.



Yes Yes....I want to put a ring around her middle finger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

There she is Ayrin Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ragnar

Stephen Cohen said:


> This is an IMAGE from 2003 World Cup INDIA VS PAKISTAN
> 
> One of the Greatest matches of all time; Some of the GREATEST players of ALL TIME
> 
> *The TALENT that was there in 2003 ; in the PAKISTAN TEAM
> BANGLADESH will NEVER HAVE even in a ONE HUNDRED YEARS*




I remember that World Cup for one reason. India got thrashed in the final. Worst thing was I read an article in Times of India- a few days after- saying that 7 Australian players had been caught for doping, and that a re-match will be held... I got so excited. And at the end "Hope you enjoyed the article. Happy Fools Day..!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

BDforever said:


> shut up. that chick is mine  i have eye on her since day one
> 
> ringID app


You sure bro? Coz I was all like ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doppelganger

jaatram said:


> She is a juicy full toss.



Juicy is very apt description for that nice specimen of womanhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jaatram said:


> You sure bro? Coz I was all like ...


she really has a naughty look, is not she ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> Yes Yes....I want to put a ring around her middle finger



Ring hum provide kara denge Sirji, 
@BDforever se aap nipat le!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

anant_s said:


> There she is Ayrin Islam
> View attachment 296984


with glass, looks hot






arp2041 said:


> Ya I have made him my Best Boy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

anant_s said:


> Ring hum provide kara denge Sirji,
> @BDforever se aap nipat le!!



Ya I have made him my Best Boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

anant_s said:


> She is CEO of Ring mobile i suppose.


Would love to ring ring ringa her...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

@RV said:


> Well man it's a habit of Bangladeshis to find excuses in everything. Indian media didn't picked it up instantaneously, first that pic got viral in Bangladesh then only media picked that up. So that getting this inhuman pic viral in Bangladesh shows the mentality of Bangladeshi fans. Don't try to act a victim when you guys are not. Don't you think that your team and their fans have no class when it comes to celebrate victory. Bangladeshis just look so cheap celebrating in the worst possible manner.



Haha, I already condemned the photoshopped image, what else do you want? And you should research that in detail to know how it got viral, It was first shared by an Indian facebook page and reshared by the Indian members of that page. There are lot's of memes going viral on facebook, if your media picks up one and make an issue out of it, I would obviously call it immature. And talking about victory celebration, the celebration by the Indians here looking quite classy, ain't it?


----------



## Raftaar

AVIPI said:


> But I want to Bangooli on one thing
> 
> Man their chicks come in full preparation ,full makeup,facial , but they forget that match is their baap India,and soon they full face full of tears


Exactly.... !


----------



## Levina

CHEERS INDIA!!!
Love the way Dhoni hits sixes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

anant_s said:


> There she is Ayrin Islam
> View attachment 296984



Most popular lungi in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Mike_Brando said:


> To all my fellow Bangladeshians i just wanna make one suggestion" Never make fun of a Rajput because if you do then he will forcefully undress you in the middle of the street and then will beat the living daylight out of you just like what Mr.Dhoni did to your bowlers"!!Take this as a friendly advice from an Indian Bengali!!



Mate....where are JNU friendly Bengalis these days.............crying today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

arp2041 said:


> Yes Yes....I want to put a ring around her middle finger



Khyal karna kahin woh apni middle finger tumhari ring main na ghusa de

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

anant_s said:


> She is CEO of Ring mobile i suppose.


Who so ever she may be. She is a lovely lady. I would always like to look at her rather than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> with glass, looks hot
> View attachment 296985


Graceful!
& i was pleasantly surprised to see a successful woman entrepreneur from Bangladesh.
May her tribe grow!!



jaatram said:


> Would love to ring ring ringa her...


Good luck with that Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Levina said:


> CHEERS INDIA!!!
> Love the way Dhoni hits sixes.



Oooooooooooooooo.........that was so so so DOUBLE MEANING.....Naughty Lady


----------



## doppelganger

BDforever said:


> with glass, looks hot
> View attachment 296985
> 
> 
> View attachment 296986



Little chinky blood? Or is these cheekbones common?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

HariPrasad said:


> Who so ever she may be. She is a lovely lady. I would always like to look at her rather than anything else.


Bhai yeh toh cricket ki thread thi Na??? 

I cross checked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Ragnar said:


> I remember that World Cup for one reason. India got thrashed in the final. Worst thing was I read an article in Times of India- a few days after- saying that 7 Australian players had been caught for doping, and that a re-match will be held... I got so excited. And at the end "Hope you enjoyed the article. Happy Fools Day..!!"



That AUSTRALIAN team of 2003 was an ALL TIME GREAT 

With Glenn Mcgrath ; Hayden ; Ponting ; Gilchrist ; Brett Lee ; Symonds 

India ran out of energy after the SEMI final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

BDforever said:


> she really has a naughty look, is not she ?


No doubt bro .... she does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

anant_s said:


> Graceful!
> & i was pleasantly surprised to see a successful woman entrepreneur from Bangladesh.
> May her tribe grow!!


you must be kidding me ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Oooooooooooooooo.........that was so so so DOUBLE MEANING.....Naughty Lady


Shut up u dirty mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Levina said:


> Bhai yeh toh cricket ki thread thi Na???
> 
> I cross checked.



Namskar.

Ji Bahen ji lekin kya kare? Wo hai hi itani sundar. Maf karna. I have stopped suppressing my feeling. Particularly when they are very strong.


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> _Lungi sambhal e Banga Lungi sambhal oye........_
> 
> _Koi uttar na jaye........._
> 
> _tunak tunak...tunak tunak......tun tun!_
> 
> @Parul @JanjaWeed @Imran Khan


aik match jeet ker jo log apni auqaat bhool gaay un ke sath yehi hona tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

arp2041 said:


> Yes Yes....I want to put a ring around her middle finger


Only ring I want to see around her is the one that can be unwarp.


----------



## BDforever

doppelganger said:


> Little chinky blood? Or is these cheekbones common?


common one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

BDforever said:


> she really has a naughty look, is not she ?


Ha ha ha 
I remember this scene from the movie 
Most tharki-est scene till date ....
With that background music !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> aik match jeet ker jo log apni auqaat bhool gaay un ke sath yehi hona tha


5 matchs against Pakistan in a row unless you call yourself Indian lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Levina said:


> Bhai yeh toh cricket ki thread thi Na???


Tha Madam.
Indian fans Kushi mein and Bangla fans ghum me, peekar out hein.





Aur jo nahin peete wo ek kanya ke diwaney hue ja rahey hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

anant_s said:


> There she is Ayrin Islam
> View attachment 296984



She would look better with her specs on and her clothes off

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

Levina said:


> Bhai yeh toh cricket ki thread thi Na???
> 
> I cross checked.


checked in at the wrong time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

BDforever said:


> shut up. that chick is mine  i have eye on her since day one




Are teri bhabhi pe Nazar mat bigad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

B


LoveIcon said:


> Khyal karna kahin woh apni middle finger tumhari ring main na ghusa de


begaani shaadi mein abdullah diwaana !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

anant_s said:


> There she is Ayrin Islam
> View attachment 296984


Islam kabool Hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Species

BDforever said:


> 5 matchs against Pakistan in a row unless you call yourself Indian lol



Reading his posts reminds me of the song, "Hajar dorshoker mon mojaiya, nache go shundori Imrainna"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aarush said:


> xactly...the indo pak rivalry is world famous ..even only one series is source of big revenue..but we didnt go tht low to insult the player of rival team.....an nay day i will accept defeat frm pakistan then bangladesh..


its not only insult players but they have harrased a 60 years old cricket fan . even dhoni respect him and send him tickets . look at that MC mna bengali sitting like a dog and harrasng old man . hum indian -pakistani jitny bhi gir jaay itny nhi gir sakty jity ye lungi . i hate them after what they did . and don't know why we agree to play in that shitty land

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Al-zakir

Ajj hasina yaani behasina benazar ti. Kya baat hai Bhai.


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> its not only insult players but they have harrased a 60 years old cricket fan .


again spreading fake news


----------



## doppelganger

BDforever said:


> common one



Little Assamese type looks. Less Bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Imran Khan said:


> its not only insult players but they have harrased a 60 years old cricket fan . even dhoni respect him and send him tickets . look at that MC mna bengali sitting like a dog and harrasng old man . hum indian -pakistani jitny bhi gir jaay itny nhi gir sakty jity ye lungi . i hate them after what they did . and don't know why we agree to play in that shitty land


Imran Bhai, in lungi trolling mode ,Chalo ab mera daru bottle open ho gaya, cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Imran Khan said:


> aik match jeet ker jo log apni auqaat bhool gaay un ke sath yehi hona tha




Ravi shastri rightly said that I reminded that boy how they had danced after winning the one day series. Had sahewag been there, it would have been more fun. He would have done the same in 1st over which MS dhoni did in 14th over. remember 2011world cup that ruthless 175.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

doppelganger said:


> Little Assamese type looks. Less Bengali.


we have very diverse looking bengalis, if you believe it or not


----------



## jaatram

\

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raftaar

Chalo bhai log , asia cup ka khatam hua ! Let's think about t20 india pak match in dharamshala ! 
It ll b a crazy match ! Sadly tickets r very short ! Stadium capacity is 25,000 , i heard almost 15000 pakistanis ve applied for tickets alone ! Just imagine that match that too in a hill station ! Wohoo ! It ll be a huge party ! 
So who all r coming dere ? I am in !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Imran Khan said:


> its not only insult players but they have harrased a 60 years old cricket fan


That was really low. Chacha is a much loved character and above everything else an aged person.
if not for anything, people must respect age of a person visiting their country. Alas it was not to be.







People like Chacha, Percy from Sri Lanka are all goodwill ambassadors, fans need to treat them with due respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zibago

^The thark is strong with this one (▼皿▼)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Archie said:


> She would look better with her specs on and her clothes off


 Mat bol aisa mat bol sale teri bhabhi (Real ) uski man ke pass gai hai.


----------



## doppelganger

jaatram said:


> \



What a bomb she is.

Powerful intelligent woman on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftaar

Bh


Archie said:


> She would look better with her specs on and her clothes off[/QUOTE
> Dost kuch zyada nahi ho gaya !


----------



## arp2041

Choppers said:


> Islam kabool Hai



Pehle Bol Bangladesh Zindabad...............

(chorus - Only @BDforever & @Levina)

Ab bol Dhoni murdabad................

Oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......................





Hasina Bai...............teri BD zindabad hogi, par hamara Dhoni zindabad, zindabad tha, zindabad rhega.....aur iss bat ko kohli bhi inkar nhi kr skta!!!!






Hehehehehe......oye sunny paji me to mazak kr rhi thi.............._hi hi hi hi_...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## doppelganger

BDforever said:


> we have very diverse looking bengalis, if you believe it or not



Yup. Talking about with respect to our population. I would put her as Assamese over bong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Species said:


> Well played India, better team won.
> 
> Mustafiz was badly missed, more worries: Shakib and Mushfiq are totally out of form right before the World T20.


Yes, we will not win this match,it was expected.Our crucial bowler Mustafiz is missing, Top order Shakib, Mushfiq, and Tamim are out of form, we didn't win the toss, which was very important.After changed circumstances in post rainy condition, our team was unsure what was the competitive score, hence the slow paced betting at the beginning.If we consider the above mentioned facts, our performance is not that bad for this day.


----------



## HariPrasad

@Levina,

Madam are you envy of her? As we praise her a lot.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## @RV

Species said:


> Haha, I already condemned the photoshopped image, what else do you want? And you should research that in detail to know how it got viral, It was first shared by an Indian facebook page and reshared by the Indian members of that page. There are lot's of memes going viral on facebook, if your media picks up one and make an issue out of it, I would obviously call it immature. And talking about victory celebration, the celebration by the Indians here looking quite classy, ain't it?



You can see Indian teams celebration and I am sure you would find it very classy. As for the PDF members here thrashing Bangladeshi members is the reaction of the things going on from last two days. It is the bangladeshi fans that dragged some Indians upto this level. The way of Bangladeshi fans behaving from last few months only added to that spark.

As for you saying that you have already condemned the image, that's great but in later part of your post you tried to somehow justify or take the blame away from what is done. My response was purely for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> Pehle Bol Bangladesh Zindabad...............
> 
> (chorus - Only @BDforever & @Levina)
> 
> Ab bol Dhoni murdabad................

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

Doyalbaba said:


> Yes, we will not win this match,it was expected.Our crucial bowler Mustafiz is missing, Top order Shakib, Mushfiq, and Tamim are out of form, we didn't win the toss, which was very important.After changed circumstances in post rainy condition, our team was unsure what was the competitive score, hence the slow paced betting at the beginning.If we consider the above mentioned facts, our performance is not that bad for this day.




Nobody says that your performance was bad. You played a good cricket through out the tournament. But india was too tough for you guys to handle. We too have almost all of our good batsman out of form.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

anant_s said:


> That was really low. Chacha is a much loved character and above everything else an aged person.
> if not for anything, people must respect age of a person visiting their country. Alas it was not to be.
> View attachment 296989
> View attachment 296990
> 
> People like Chacha, Percy from Sri Lanka are all goodwill ambassadors, fans need to treat them with due respect.


again feeding fake news


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Species said:


> Well, I agree the photoshop was way too much but it was done by some ordinary fan, nothing special. However, the Indian media acted pretty immature by stretching this issue that far. I don't think Dhoni and the Indian team took that seriously, they shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> We are Bangladeshis, every day is like a festival to us.



I dont think Indian media took it that much. But the Indian Facebook bravehearts took it personally. Many of these guys own sports websites. 
And trolling and meme creation in every language is being churning out every second as I speak. Dhoni is too much of a gentleman to take it personally. The important aspect is, BD players are good and grounded and has excellent rapport with many many teams. Its time BD fans become mature. 

In India I have seen Chennai crowd giving a standing applause to Pakistani team in 1999 when it won a thrilling test match after Sachin got out for a 136. Pakistani team even did a lap of honour. Its time BD fans start "respecting" the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Imran Khan said:


>



Kohali said that he enjoys playing very much when crowd supports rival team. He earlier said that Tension, Pressure . What is that? I eat tension and pressure in morning snacks every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftaar

arp2041 said:


> Pehle Bol Bangladesh Zindabad...............
> 
> (chorus - Only @BDforever & @Levina)
> 
> Ab bol Dhoni murdabad................
> 
> Oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasina Bai...............teri BD zindabad hogi, par hamara Dhoni zindabad, zindabad tha, zindabad rhega.....aur iss bat ko kohli bhi inkar nhi kr skta!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe......oye sunny paji me to mazak kr rhi thi.............._hi hi hi hi_...


Ha ha 
U criosely made this ... Wtf


----------



## Al-zakir

jaatram said:


> Hasina right now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamata didi now



Iss manhoos ki shakkal Dikha na zaroori tah. Mood already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

@Imran Khan 

Sir please don't stop. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> @Levina,
> 
> Madam are you envy of her? As we praise her a lot?



No she is just envy that she is not the CEO of RINGA mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> again feeding fake news



I saw the visuals at a lot of places (they almost went viral). For sake of game, i hope they are not real, because given how certain section Bangla fans have behaved in past after defeat, it leaves doubts in mind.
Its true that you guys love your team so much and have so much of passion for the game, but then again defeats and victory are part of game. Venting frustration physically only leaves the game poorer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

anant_s said:


> I saw the visuals at a lot of places (they almost went viral). For sake of game, i hope they are not real, because given how certain section Bangla fans have behaved in past after defeat, it leaves doubts in mind.
> Its true that you guys love your team so much and have so much of passion for the game, but then again defeats and victory are part of game. Venting frustration physically only leaves the game poorer.


and there are video of chacha about the incident, go check those videos


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raftaar

Imran Khan said:


>


Paaji , bas karo ! Baksh do bd ko ! Galti ho gayi unse ! Maaf kar do ! Lol


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> and there are video of actual event, go check those videos


Can you please provide links?
As i said, i'll be happy to be proven wrong here.


----------



## halupridol

Ab bas karo yaar  BD ke alawa aur kisi team me jaan hi nahi thi iss tournament me.
BD played well,,,meow nahi kiya,,fight kiya,,,,it just tht thr fans expect too much out of thm,,just look at thr expressions.bohot rote hai ye yaar,,not just gals even saw a guy cry n the match wasnt over at tht time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Species

Doyalbaba said:


> Yes, we will not win this match,it was expected.Our crucial bowler Mustafiz is missing, Top order Shakib, Mushfiq, and Tamim are out of form, we didn't win the toss, which was very important.After changed circumstances in post rainy condition, our team was unsure what was the competitive score, hence the slow paced betting at the beginning.If we consider the above mentioned facts, our performance is not that bad for this day.



Honestly, we didn't play to our potential. Batting was okay, but bowling was mediocre. If you compare the performance today with that in the matches against Pakistan and Sri Lanka, we bowled really poorly. The pacers couldn't really build up the pressure. There was boundaries in almost every over by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Raftaar

Imran Khan said:


>


Oh ho ho ... Ha ha bc ... Tusa taan le layi bd di !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

Species said:


> Honestly, we didn't play to our potential.



_"PLAY TO YOUR POTENTIAL"_?????? 

What is your POTENTIAL?????? Instead of LOSING in SECOND LAST over.....LOSE in LAST???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HariPrasad

Imran Khan said:


>




This is the best. 
Ab bas karo sir ji. Bachchho ko kafi saja mil chuki hai. Ek to dukhi hai aur upar se aap Jale pe namak chhidak rahe ho.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

arp2041 said:


> _"PLAY TO YOUR POTENTIAL"_??????
> 
> What is your POTENTIAL?????? Instead of LOSING in SECOND LAST over.....LOSE in LAST???



You are login in to pdf only to troll lungis I guess....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Species

Rajaraja Chola said:


> I dont think Indian media took it that much. But the Indian Facebook bravehearts took it personally. Many of these guys own sports websites.
> And trolling and meme creation in every language is being churning out every second as I speak. Dhoni is too much of a gentleman to take it personally. The important aspect is, BD players are good and grounded and has excellent rapport with many many teams. Its time BD fans become mature.
> 
> In India I have seen Chennai crowd giving a standing applause to Pakistani team in 1999 when it won a thrilling test match after Sachin got out for a 136. Pakistani team even did a lap of honour. Its time BD fans start "respecting" the opposition.



I have seen many mainstream Indian media outlets publishing stories on that picture, like ABP, DNA etc. They even questioned Ravi Shastri about that image during the press briefing. They really stretched it pretty far. About the fans, I have seen some of them who have been supporting the team from a long time when we were not a good side. They are also active in many cricket circles involving fans from different nations. When Bangladesh was not playing well, these fans used to get taunted and mocked by some Indian and Pakistani fans for years. I think, now when Bangladesh is playing well, these fans started to think this is our time to pay them back. This is my personal observation. Bangladeshis are generally very fond of cricket, this si why you'll see fans will flock to the stadium even when Bangladesh is not playing, during the multinational tournaments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Imran Khan said:


>



Look at this man. Very cool and very calm. No over reaction. Just smiles a bit like he scored a boundary. He looks alike whether India wins or loose. A real gentleman and a real sports man. He played with UAE as if he plays in street with boys. He was not very quick in stumping as he generally used to be. It seemed that he do not like UAE bats man to get out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

arp2041 said:


> Mate....where are JNU friendly Bengalis these days.............crying today?


Those bastards were celebrating a couple of days back in FB until i showed them their real aukad.Lol,i even threaten one of the girls saying that i would smack her if i ever see her in my neighborhood(guess what she is a JU student and my home is hardly a kilometer from that gutter)!!Man,i hat to admit but she was like shit scared and even accused of of harassing her!!Lol,this is their aukad and believe me i am going to show them everytime they try to open their traps against India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

anant_s said:


> Can you please provide links?
> As i said, i'll be happy to be proven wrong here.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1048933951822445

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## anant_s

Thats done and dusted and now time for new rivalries and matches...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

@RV said:


> You can see Indian teams celebration and I am sure you would find it very classy. As for the PDF members here thrashing Bangladeshi members is the reaction of the things going on from last two days. It is the bangladeshi fans that dragged some Indians upto this level. The way of Bangladeshi fans behaving from last few months only added to that spark.
> 
> As for you saying that you have already condemned the image, that's great but in later part of your post you tried to somehow justify or take the blame away from what is done. My response was purely for that.



Well, if you are talking about Indian team celebration then I would refer to the celebration of the Bangladesh team, that's the best I have seen after West Indies. 

When Indian fans already fell to the same level you are accusing of the Bangladeshi fans, then you really have nothing to complaint. And why should I take the blame? It was not done by me.


----------



## Bhupendra Singh_Cyan

egodoc222 said:


> I've been a guest (stalker) lol....for 4 years...before I joined...I loved the level of trolling here


Hi-5 xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

@Imran Khan it does not change the fact that BD is currently ahead of Pakistan


----------



## Armstrong

@BDforever - Cricket ko dafaaa kar aur bataaa teraa restaurant kaisee chal rahaa haiii ? 

Aur bhai ko dinner key invitation kubbb dai rahaa haiii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Species

@Imran Khan right now


----------



## Bombermanx1

jaatram said:


> \


Maal hai bhai, kaun hai yeh? Bonglodeshi?


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Aarush

three best things about this asia cup

1.. aamir
2...kohli
3..photoshop...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

Species said:


> @Imran Khan right now



Bhai wo Lungio ki marne ke liye HITLER ko bhi CHEER kr le.........India to kuch nhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

@BDforever was your haseen PM present in final?

She would be excited for india win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> @BDforever - Cricket ko dafaaa kar aur bataaa teraa restaurant kaisee chal rahaa haiii ?
> 
> Aur bhai ko dinner key invitation kubbb dai rahaa haiii ?


aja eha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

Imran Khan said:


>


looks like you are really angry with BD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

arp2041 said:


> Bhai wo Lungio ki marne ke liye HITLER ko bhi CHEER kr le.........India to kuch nhi



Bhai, Hitler ke samne mujra karna bhi chalta hai but dhotis ke samne mujra karke usne apni aukat dekhadi hai.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## BDforever

Great Sachin said:


> looks like you are really angry with BD


i am loving his reaction


----------



## JanjaWeed

Besharamo tum log maje loot rahe hai. Kambakat yeh Mother's Day bhi aaj hi ana tah? Family ke saat jabardasti restaurant pe baita hoon. Chup chupke PDF dekh raha hoon!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## arp2041

Species said:


> dhotis ke samne mujra karke usne apni aukat dekhadi hai.



Aur tune apni bta di hai


----------



## Bombermanx1

HariPrasad said:


> Kohali said that he enjoys playing very much when crowd supports rival team. He earlier said that Tension, Pressure . What is that? I eat tension and pressure in morning snacks every day.



When he can handle this tension and pressure every morning then you can handle any tension and pressure.




Virat Kohli's weak spot in batting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Choppers

Where do you guys get all these memes


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BDforever

GUYS CHECK MY SIGNATURE ! ! XD


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Great Sachin

Raja.Pakistani said:


> @BDforever was your haseen PM present in final?
> 
> She would be excited for india win


she did not come..she knows BD and Pakistan can not defeat India


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Species

arp2041 said:


> Aur tune apni bta di hai



Yaar, isiliye kehta hu @Imran Khan ki mehfil mein mat jaya kar, ser thik nahi rehta, aur anab shanab bakta hai banda tere jaisa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bangladesh (even though had immature fan and PM ) played some good cricket on home grounds and now it will be their test how they perform in t20 wolrd cup. They need to behave mature especially when you are a host nation. I did like the mature comments of shastri before the match that every team has up and down phases and they can make come back any time in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Richard Parker

INDIA- 2world cup, 2champion trophy, 1T20 world cup, 6Asia cup, 3 U19 Worldcup 
Pakistan- 1world cup, 1T20 world cup, 2asia cup, 2 U19 Worldcup 
Srilanka- 1world cup, 1champion trophy, 1t20 worldcup 5asia cup 

Bangladesh- 404error not Found

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Great Sachin

Imran Khan said:


>


BD team will never photoshop again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Actually I wished BD to score 150 so that match can become interesting. I wanted UAE to score odd 130 runs.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Great Sachin said:


> she did not come..she knows BD and Pakistan can not defeat India


really ..cannot?
you did not wintnessed previous two Asia cups where India did not even make it to finals lol


----------



## Bombermanx1

Imran Khan said:


>



Fish in hands should be only Hilsa ilsh not pomfret fish, bro


----------



## cerberus

Bangladesh fans logic : we would have won but umpire gave wrong decision of that run out...

people explain bat was in the air..

Fans:but shadow was in the creeze

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mkb95

Imran Khan said:


>


supporting india,well good to see you doing something positive for first time.


----------



## Great Sachin

Raja.Pakistani said:


> really ..cannot?
> you did not wintnessed previous two Asia cups where India did not even make it to finals lol


well ...India has already won 6 Asia cups


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

arp2041 said:


> Mate....where are JNU friendly Bengalis these days.............crying today?


Those bastards were celebrating a couple of days back in FB until i showed them their real aukad.Lol,i even threaten one of the girls saying that i would smack her if i ever see her in my neighborhood(guess what she is a JU student and my home is hardly a kilometer from that gutter)!!Man,i hat to admit but she was like shit scared and even accused of of harassing her!!Lol,this is their aukad and believe me i am going to show them everytime they try to open their traps against India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Raftaar

mkb95 said:


> supporting india,well good to see you doing something positive for first time.


Hes not supporting india
Hes decapitating bd rt now 
Well ! We don't mind !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

cerberus said:


> Bangladesh fans logic : we would have won but umpire gave wrong decision of that run out...
> 
> people explain bat was in the air..
> 
> Fans:but shadow was in the creeze


Thats why They got only shadow of trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Great Sachin said:


> well ...India has already won 6 Asia cups


and that mean they will also win next 6 ?
enjoy winning the cup but dont go overboard like bengali fan..stay on mother earth


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## arp2041

Species said:


> Yaar, isiliye kehta hu @Imran Khan ki mehfil mein mat jaya kar, ser thik nahi rehta, aur anab shanab bakta hai banda tere jaisa.



_Uffffffff.... YAA Khudha is nachis ko malum nhi isne kya kh diya hai iss se acha to MAAR hi deta mujhe._...... @Imran Khan _ko chorne se behtar to me ye duniya chor du.........._

@Imran Khan ki adao p me mara mara, iski adao p me mara mara..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bombermanx1

JanjaWeed said:


> Besharamo tum log maje loot rahe hai. Kambakat yeh Mother's Day bhi aaj hi ana tah? Family ke saat jabardasti restaurant pe baita hoon. Chup chupke PDF dekh raha hoon!


Too bad we are out celebrating on streets,drinking and partying with flags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

Khan Sahab hun bus wi kar diyo ho gaya jina hona si

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

Imran Khan said:


>


Sir , itna gussa apne chote sautele bhai par !


----------



## Zibago

Halay thora bohta world cup wastey rehn diyo


----------



## Species

arp2041 said:


> _Uffffffff.... YAA Khudha is nachis ko malum nhi isne kya kh diya hai iss se acha to MAAR hi deta mujhe._...... @Imran Khan _ko chorne se behtar to me ye duniya chor du.........._
> 
> @Imran Khan ki adao p me mara mara, iski adao p me mara mara..........



Yaar, lagta hai @Imran Khan ki kalki roti ke liye abhi tak jugaar nahi huwa, isliye abhi bhi mehfil jama ke rakha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## farhan_9909

Maine suna hai k bangladesh main koi kitna bhi farigh insan kyon na ho usey tehrna(swimming) zaror ata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

Raja.Pakistani said:


> and that mean they will also win next 6 ?
> enjoy winning the cup but dont go overboard like bengali fan..stay on mother earth


where did I say that....you presume something and then troll


----------



## Bombermanx1

Raja.Pakistani said:


> and that mean they will also win next 6 ?
> enjoy winning the cup but dont go overboard like bengali fan..stay on mother earth


We always do in moderation,It is only Bangla fans who went overboard,
This hindi proverb suits best,"Bandar toh Bandar hai,aur upar se usko daaru pilao,toh ,sabko maarne ke liye niklega"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombermanx1



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Great Sachin said:


> where did I say that....you presume something and then troll



here


Great Sachin said:


> sshe knows BD and Pakistan can not defeat India


----------



## Raftaar

Man , virat kohli is gonna make millions after this ! This man njoys best cricketers life !
Hes got an audi r8 , audi a8 , lamborghini gallardo, range rover, audi q7 ..... Phew .... !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Shinigami

this pic tells us the difference in class

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Al-zakir

@Imran Khan kitna milti hai bharti Malik se? Guzara hoti hai kya nahi?



farhan_9909 said:


> Maine suna hai k bangladesh main koi kitna bhi farigh insan kyon na ho usey tehrna(swimming) zaror ata hai



Ghalat suna tum ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turkish

India has won, it was the better team. But we must congratulate Bangladeshi team .. they have really played well.. Its nice to see another Asian team doing good. Now we have India, Pakistan, Srilanka and Bangladesh ! Now its the turn for Afghanistan Cricket Team, guys pull up your socks and play like there is no tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombermanx1

farhan_9909 said:


> Maine suna hai k bangladesh main koi kitna bhi farigh insan kyon na ho usey tehrna(swimming) zaror ata hai


Swimming comes naturally to them,Bay of Bengal routinely floods them,so they are part amphibians


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Al-zakir said:


> Ghalat suna tum ne.



Matlab tu farigh hoke bhi swimming nhi janta?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raftaar

Species said:


> @Imran Khan aur kitna thumka lagayega, abhi tak jugaar nahi huwa kiya?


Dost go to sleep , khan saab aaj mood mein hai tumhaari lene ki !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

@Imran Khan aur kitna thumka lagayega, abhi tak jugaar nahi huwa kiya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Species

Raftaar said:


> Dost go to sleep , khan saab aaj mood mein hai tumhaari lene ki !



I'm worried about Khan Sahab, that's why I have voluntarily joined their mehfil.


----------



## Imran Khan

Species said:


> I'm worried about Khan Sahab, that's why I have voluntarily joined their mehfil.


here is last moo kala of BD i am going to sleep as its exactly 11:59 here and i sleep 12 daily

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Species

Imran Khan said:


> here is last moo kala of BD i am going to sleep as its exactly 11:59 here and i sleep 12 daily



Good, jugaar ho gaya lagta hai. Kal phir time se aajana mehfil jamane, parso ka jugaar jo karna hai.


----------



## Raftaar

Imran Khan said:


> here is last moo kala of BD i am going to sleep as its exactly 11:59 here and i sleep 12 daily


Good night sir ji....


----------



## Butchcassidy

Hai Dhoni kitna zaalim nikla, bina tel ke le li BD ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bongbang

Seems like Indians took Mufassil vai's tips seriously and won by using those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

To 
My bangladeshi Friends A Message From An Indian Fan For their Performance




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=976125609091764


----------



## bongbang

monitor said:


> For all Bangladeshi heart broken supporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bongbang @Al-zakir zakir @Doyalbaba @BDforever @ AND OTHERS



Amar temon kono asha chilo na. Bristi match ta pondo kore dilo. No prob WC revenge hbe.



Rajaraja Chola said:


>



This one is best



Robinhood Pandey said:


>



@BDforever cant there be some measures taken on these over emotional footage seeker fans to kick out from stadium. Now have to tolerate this troll 2 or so years

@Imran Khan you must be going through a miserable life. How do you live on chuttas of Indians?



Mike_Brando said:


> To all my fellow Bangladeshians i just wanna make one suggestion" Never make fun of a Rajput because if you do then he will forcefully undress you in the middle of the street and then will beat the living daylight out of you just like what Mr.Dhoni did to your bowlers"!!Take this as a friendly advice from an Indian Bengali!!



First of all its nice to see you on PDF after long time. I will be cautious next time after hearing your experience with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Story of the day






Artistic mind of Photoshoper based on ancient Greek mythological war








What is in mind of Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Straight

Few Indians (obviously the black-sheep version and definitely not all are bad) are pathetically trying hard to undermine the bright success of emerging Tigers in Asia Cup Final. When *Taskin* was a toddler (late ’98),* Dhoni* had been playing Central Coal Field Ltd (CCL) Team. Bangladesh is too green in T20 format (officially 10th) yet played a spirited tournament to challenge the official 1st. That says the story, and those Indians are trying to bury that achievement by creating so much smoke shamefully----because they were too tense that they might be defeated in Final.

Few Indian Bengalis, who are also trying to blacken Bangladesh’s brave stride, will never have the honor and ability to form a XI of their own---though living still in the West part of the same land of British Bengal----to qualify to play International tournament / series against any International XI including their own India XI---or even to qualify for such status.

*Why ?* Because they allowed themselves to become and remain as *‘domesticated cow’---*not *‘free Tiger’* roaming fiercely independent. That is why the title of *‘Royal Bengal’* universally goes to Bangladesh Team of emerging tigers---though Sundarban is spread over both lands of West Bengal and Bangladesh . That is why Bangladesh and West Bengal are never comparable on equitable footings

That is the saga of Asia Cup Final 2016. Win or Loss---you have to face the fearless tiger again and again, even to be miserably defeated as was in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Straight said:


> Few Indians (obviously the black-sheep version and definitely not all are bad) are pathetically trying hard to undermine the bright success of emerging Tigers in Asia Cup Final. When *Taskin* was a toddler (late ’98),* Dhoni* had been playing Central Coal Field Ltd (CCL) Team. Bangladesh is too green in T20 format (officially 10th) yet played a spirited tournament to challenge the official 1st. That says the story, and those Indians are trying to bury that achievement by creating so much smoke shamefully----because they were too tense that they might be defeated in Final.
> 
> Few Indian Bengalis, who are also trying to blacken Bangladesh’s brave stride, will never have the honor and ability to form a XI of their own---though living still in the West part of the same land of British Bengal----to qualify to play International tournament / series against any International XI including their own India XI---or even to qualify for such status.
> 
> *Why ?* Because they allowed themselves to become and remain as *‘domesticated cow’---*not *‘free Tiger’* roaming fiercely independent. That is why the title of *‘Royal Bengal’* universally goes to Bangladesh Team of emerging tigers---though Sundarban is spread over both lands of West Bengal and Bangladesh . That is why Bangladesh and West Bengal are never comparable on equitable footings
> 
> That is the saga of Asia Cup Final 2016. Win or Loss---you have to face the fearless tiger again and again, even to be miserably defeated as was in 2015.





No it is basically an anger against that photoshop.


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> Tha Madam.
> Indian fans Kushi mein and Bangla fans ghum me, peekar out hein.
> View attachment 296988
> 
> Aur jo nahin peete wo ek kanya ke diwaney hue ja rahey hain
> View attachment 296987


Yes I get it. Madam checked in at the wrong time. Lol 



arp2041 said:


> Pehle Bol Bangladesh Zindabad...............
> 
> (chorus - Only @BDforever & @Levina)
> 
> Ab bol Dhoni murdabad................
> 
> Oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasina Bai...............teri BD zindabad hogi, par hamara Dhoni zindabad, zindabad tha, zindabad rhega.....aur iss bat ko kohli bhi inkar nhi kr skta!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe......oye sunny paji me to mazak kr rhi thi.............._hi hi hi hi_...



Just FYI- I am not a BDian. 



HariPrasad said:


> @Levina,
> 
> Madam are you envy of her? As we praise her a lot.


Excuse me?
1) I don't even know which girl was being discussed. 
2) for a moment or so I really felt I had made the cricket related post in the wrong thread. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

bongbang said:


> Story of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artistic mind of Photoshoper based on ancient Greek mythological war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is in mind of Indians



Yeah, now lungis are Greeks.



Straight said:


> Few Indians (obviously the black-sheep version and definitely not all are bad) are pathetically trying hard to undermine the bright success of emerging Tigers in Asia Cup Final. When *Taskin* was a toddler (late ’98),* Dhoni* had been playing Central Coal Field Ltd (CCL) Team. Bangladesh is too green in T20 format (officially 10th) yet played a spirited tournament to challenge the official 1st. That says the story, and those Indians are trying to bury that achievement by creating so much smoke shamefully----because they were too tense that they might be defeated in Final.
> 
> Few Indian Bengalis, who are also trying to blacken Bangladesh’s brave stride, will never have the honor and ability to form a XI of their own---though living still in the West part of the same land of British Bengal----to qualify to play International tournament / series against any International XI including their own India XI---or even to qualify for such status.
> 
> *Why ?* Because they allowed themselves to become and remain as *‘domesticated cow’---*not *‘free Tiger’* roaming fiercely independent. That is why the title of *‘Royal Bengal’* universally goes to Bangladesh Team of emerging tigers---though Sundarban is spread over both lands of West Bengal and Bangladesh . That is why Bangladesh and West Bengal are never comparable on equitable footings
> 
> That is the saga of Asia Cup Final 2016. Win or Loss---you have to face the fearless tiger again and again, even to be miserably defeated as was in 2015.



One Royal Bengal Tiger, Dada, has more talent, international accomplishments, and bigger tatte than full lungi nation put together.



Imran Khan said:


>



My little niece was keeping on coming into the room to watch the match (and us!).

Seeing the green uniforms and our excitement, she said Oh India Pakistan. Who's winning?

We said no India Bangladesh.

Puzzled look on her face. Said, oh I used to think Bangladesh was in India only.

Priceless. Even our little girls were trolling the lungis.


----------



## gowthamraj



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Who won?


----------



## thesolar65

*Dhoni and Co. made Bangla Tigers eat Grass!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Who won?


Elvis left the building long back.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Levina said:


> Excuse me?
> 1) I don't even know which girl was being discussed.
> 2) for a moment or so I really felt I had made the cricket related post in the wrong thread. Lol



All right. Take it easy madam.


----------



## Levina

HariPrasad said:


> All right. Take it easy madam.


Madam never took it seriously.


----------



## Roybot

Levina said:


> Elvis left the building long back.....



Its ok, your team will win one day.


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Its ok, your team will win one day.


These are times when I feel like


----------



## Jamwal's

Creators Won.


----------



## Roybot

Levina said:


> These are times when I feel like



I hear you, I d feel the same way as well if my team kept losing again and again.


----------



## EagleEyes

Any link to watch Pak Vs SL match?


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> I hear you, I d feel the same way as well if my team kept losing again and again.


And you have no idea which team I was cheering for.


----------



## mkb95

WebMaster said:


> Any link to watch Pak Vs SL match?


here it is
Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Levina said:


> And you have no idea which team I was cheering for.



I do, it was Bangladesh.


----------



## EagleEyes

mkb95 said:


> here it is
> Star Sports Cricket Matchcentre



Regional restrictions..


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> I do, it was Bangladesh.


I overrrrrr-heard that , everytime India wins a match against BD,somebody gets beaten black and blue (red and orange too) at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Did you see his first post?? He asked who won!! Lol 



Levina said:


> I overrrrrr-heard that , everytime India wins a match against BD,somebody gets beaten black and blue (red and orange too) at home.


----------



## Imran Khan

Raftaar said:


> Good night sir ji....


good morning janab . ab in bengaliyoo ka to roz ka haarna or phir roz ka randi rona hai koi kab tak apni neend kharab kary hahahahaD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soulspeek

Hez an Uttarakhandi. His ancestral village is near Almora in Uttarakhand. He played for Jharkhand because his father worked there and there is no official cricket team of Uttarakhand. @utraash 



Ankit Kumar said:


> What today's Asia Cup taught us???
> Never take panga with a Jharkhandi.
> We make launch pad for rockets, we can make parachutes for Bengalis too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Did you see his first post?? He asked who won!! Lol


That's his style of adding fuel to fire. Lol


----------



## Shinigami

^^ i would think of indian team as hunters not cows


----------



## Soulspeek

I agree that the photoshopped pic was done by some ordinary fan BUT it went viral in BD. I hope you know how something goes viral in social media. Any pic or video gets viral only after millions of users start sharing it. That means most of the Bangladeshis agreed with that poster…!



Species said:


> Well, I agree the photoshop was way too much but it was done by some ordinary fan, nothing special. However, the Indian media acted pretty immature by stretching this issue that far. I don't think Dhoni and the Indian team took that seriously, they shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> We are Bangladeshis, every day is like a festival to us.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WebMaster said:


> Regional restrictions..


Try yupp tv as they have full match highlights of all asia cup matches in HD if you are in US

Indian TV Channels | Live TV in USA-UK-AUS-CAN-MAL-SING

free account


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

from twitter

Before the match started, ground was wet because of the rain. After the match, ground is wet because of Bangladeshi fans' tears

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Only game when India felt some real pressure( even though for short time) was that of Indo-Pak match. Rest matches were like cuppy cakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Imran Khan said:


> good morning janab . ab in bengaliyoo ka to roz ka haarna or phir roz ka randi rona hai koi kab tak apni neend kharab kary hahahahaD


nah, it is Pakistanis who are doing it currently


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Soulspeek said:


> Hez an Uttarakhandi. His ancestral village is near Almora in Uttarakhand. He played for Jharkhand because his father worked there and there is no official cricket team of Uttarakhand. @utraash


HE WAS born and brought up in Jharkhand/Bihar .. so we have bragging rights over him !


----------



## Fireurimagination

Field pe Dhoni ne and PDF par @Imran Khan Bhai ne le li Bangladesh ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Kambojaric said:


> I think Dhoni got too emotional after seeing his beheaded picture


Bidke hue ashiqe se bidka hua haathi yaada khatarnak hota hai dost...


----------



## JonAsad

Congratulation Bangladesh for loosing the final - again -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

I really liked the way Bangladeh team played the entire tournament.. and a good cricket fan inside me would have loved them to win.. but then some jerk decided to do this:


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doppelganger

@jaatram 






Sent her an invite on LinkedIn. Please wish me all the best. So nervous.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

doppelganger said:


> @jaatram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent her an invite on LinkedIn. Please wish me all the best. So nervous.



Stalker level >9000 .  What are you expecting to get out of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

doppelganger said:


> @jaatram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent her an invite on LinkedIn. Please wish me all the best. So nervous.


saley, i will personally meet her and ruin your evil agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Roybot said:


> Stalker level >9000 .  What are you expecting to get out of this?



I just want to do friendship man.

Besides, would it really surprise you to know that I have the very real possibility of making frequent visits to Bangladesh on a project which I could be in line for ..... @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

doppelganger said:


> Besides, would it really surprise you to know that I have the very real possibility of making frequent visits to Bangladesh on a project which I could be in line for ..... @BDforever


----------



## Roybot

doppelganger said:


> I just want to do friendship man.
> 
> Besides, would it really surprise you to know that I have the very real possibility of making frequent visits to Bangladesh on a project which I could be in line for ..... @BDforever



She lives in Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> She lives in Canada


and you were talking about stalking level lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Roybot said:


> She lives in Canada



Hmmmmm ..... I thought she only did her Masters there.


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> and you were talking about stalking level lol



I was curious about Ring Id, not her. She is average.



doppelganger said:


> Hmmmmm ..... I thought she only did her Masters there.



 You are a man on a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

Roybot said:


> You are a man on a mission.



Well, she did not look happy during the awards distribution last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bojjat Ahmed

don't forget Bangladeshi fans..here is tanzin Tisha...saw her in stadium


----------



## T-72M1

JonAsad said:


>



not cool, its only a sport and should be treated as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

Soulspeek said:


> I agree that the photoshopped pic was done by some ordinary fan BUT it went viral in BD. I hope you know how something goes viral in social media. Any pic or video gets viral only after millions of users start sharing it. That means most of the Bangladeshis agreed with that poster…!



I have already said how it got viral in one of my earlier posts. 



Species said:


> Haha, I already condemned the photoshopped image, what else do you want? And you should research that in detail to know how it got viral, It was first shared by an Indian facebook page and reshared by the Indian members of that page. There are lot's of memes going viral on facebook, if your media picks up one and make an issue out of it, I would obviously call it immature. And talking about victory celebration, the celebration by the Indians here looking quite classy, ain't it?





Straight said:


> Few Indians (obviously the black-sheep version and definitely not all are bad) are pathetically trying hard to undermine the bright success of emerging Tigers in Asia Cup Final. When *Taskin* was a toddler (late ’98),* Dhoni* had been playing Central Coal Field Ltd (CCL) Team. Bangladesh is too green in T20 format (officially 10th) yet played a spirited tournament to challenge the official 1st. That says the story, and those Indians are trying to bury that achievement by creating so much smoke shamefully----because they were too tense that they might be defeated in Final.
> 
> Few Indian Bengalis, who are also trying to blacken Bangladesh’s brave stride, will never have the honor and ability to form a XI of their own---though living still in the West part of the same land of British Bengal----to qualify to play International tournament / series against any International XI including their own India XI---or even to qualify for such status.
> 
> *Why ?* Because they allowed themselves to become and remain as *‘domesticated cow’---*not *‘free Tiger’* roaming fiercely independent. That is why the title of *‘Royal Bengal’* universally goes to Bangladesh Team of emerging tigers---though Sundarban is spread over both lands of West Bengal and Bangladesh . That is why Bangladesh and West Bengal are never comparable on equitable footings
> 
> That is the saga of Asia Cup Final 2016. Win or Loss---you have to face the fearless tiger again and again, even to be miserably defeated as was in 2015.



Excellent post brother. To be honest, expectations were not much high because unlike in the ODIs, we were not really good in t20s. We had lost two t20 matches against Zimbabwe just before the tournament. But this Asia Cup was a turning point. The team suddenly turned around and looking a decent t20 side. This will inspire us to do something special in the World t20.


----------



## Shinigami

Aalam Abbas said:


> Pakistan to aisa khoos ho rahi hai jaise khud jeeti ho hehehe. Hindu to cheating korta hai.sob ko molum hai.


saob kao maulum hoi? cheating korta hoi? kya baolta hoi?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shinigami

Aalam Abbas said:


> Piktore banati raho babu, yaad hai hum kaise rape kiya tha tum logo ki 2007 WC or asia cup mai hehehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doppelganger

Aalam Abbas said:


> Piktore banati raho babu, yaad hai hum kaise rape kiya tha tum logo ki 2007 WC or asia cup mai hehehe.



Itni khatarnak tasveer DP kyun banayi?



Shinigami said:


>



He always does that.

One of the all time gems of Indian cricket. A man who any team in the world would love to have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

doppelganger said:


> @jaatram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent her an invite on LinkedIn. Please wish me all the best. So nervous.


Linkdin bhi nahi chhora


----------



## Species

Shinigami said:


>



Mashrafe also does the same.


----------



## third eye

asad71 said:


> In most of those India cheated. *Wait till the 6th. We won't let you cheat. And you will be beaten stark naked. Wait till the 6th*.



The 6th has come & gone with monotonously same results for BD.

Whats the conspiracy theory for this defeat ?

Why are you guys so emotional & high strung about everything ??

Its only a bloody game & with the reduced overs , it could have gone any which way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

third eye said:


> The 6th has come & gone with monotonously same results for BD.
> 
> Whats the conspiracy theory for this defeat ?
> 
> Why are you guys so emotional & high strung about everything ??
> 
> Its only a bloody game & with the reduced overs , it could have gone any which way.



There was also his prophesy about the battle of badua? Padua? Boda? Poda? I forget ....

@asad71 ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Aalam Abbas said:


> Shoram karo.humesha cheating korta hai tum hindu log.



Hahaha..

Shoram Kyun Kore ?

If you can read english there must be a strong possibility you can write english. Your 'Os' in every word make it funny to read & difficult to comprehend.

See, thats my question, which is the conspiracy theory this time ?? !!


----------



## Skillrex

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=846592715451819





outta topic.. but i found this video.. thousands of people at stand singing vande mataram together.. Super proud !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Aalam Abbas said:


> Shoram koro.humesha cheating korta hai tum hindu log.


 Stop bringing religion in to this-. One more post, will reported and rated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

nair said:


> Stop bringing religion in to this-. One more post, will reported and rated





He does not seem to realise he has a Hindu in his national 1st eleven


----------



## Archie

JonAsad said:


> Congratulation Bangladesh for loosing the final - again -


But they won our hearts



doppelganger said:


> @jaatram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent her an invite on LinkedIn. Please wish me all the best. So nervous.



Bhai you have more balls than the entire lungi team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

third eye said:


> He does not seem to realise he has a Hindu in his national 1st eleven



Ya that was cute. Played quite well too.


----------



## Archie

doppelganger said:


> Itni khatarnak tasveer DP kyun banayi?
> 
> 
> 
> He always does that.
> 
> One of the all time gems of Indian cricket. A man who any team in the world would love to have.



That's his real pic


----------



## 911

Skillrex said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=846592715451819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outta topic.. but i found this video.. thousands of people at stand singing vande mataram together.. Super proud !!


Nice. But for some it is offensive @Joe Shearer , its cultural imposition by Hindutvawadis. Hindutvawadis don't do it purposley, but they don't realise it.


----------



## third eye

doppelganger said:


> Ya that was cute. Played quite well too.



Yes, and Sarkar did not play well because he is a Hindu.

He played well because he is a Bangladeshi playing for his national team,

This is something that flies over the heads of many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skillrex

911 said:


> Nice. But for some it is offensive @Joe Shearer , its cultural imposition by Hindutvawadis. Hindutvawadis don't do it purposley, but they don't realise it.


well i say f*ck them.. *freedom of expression*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

third eye said:


> Hahaha..
> 
> Shoram Kyun Kore ?
> 
> If you can read english there must be a strong possibility you can write english. Your 'Os' in every word make it funny to read & difficult to comprehend.
> 
> See, thats my question, which is the conspiracy theory this time ?? !!



He is desperately trying to sound like Maomta Banerjee
Could be a Lungi recruited by the TMC


----------



## anant_s

Levina said:


> Yes I get it. Madam checked in at the wrong time. Lol


how should i put this.
picture parents visiting hostel room of their son, without prior intimation (warning is better word) or groom's parents committing similar mistake at Bachelor party.


----------



## WAJsal

India is undoubtedly the best team in Asia, they are such a consistent and settled side. They were in a different league compared to other teams in the tournament. Deserved to win. Indian team serves as an example for us, we need to settle some players to get consistency out of them. We change our combination every other game. 
Going into T20 World Cup, India looks the toughest and expect just as equally good Cricket from New Zealand, i have a feeling that it might be their year. They are doing so well as a team, expecting them to do good. 

@anant_s ,my favorite is New Zealand, followed by India, will obviously be supporting Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shinigami

@asad71 where are you? we miss you and your predictions so much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> India is undoubtedly the best team in Asia, they are such a consistent and settled side. They were in a different league compared to other teams in the tournament. Deserved to win. Indian team serves as an example for us, we need to settle some players to get consistency out of them. We change our combination every other game.
> Going into T20 World Cup, India looks the toughest and expect just as equally good Cricket from New Zealand, i have a feeling that it might be their year. They are doing so well as a team, expecting them to do good.
> 
> @anant_s ,my favorite is New Zealand, followed by India, will obviously be supporting Pakistan .


good fielding sides usually have upper hand in such a format and therefore NZ and SAF both should be a force to reson. however a lot would depend on how they handle spin and if SAF will shed their tag of greatest chokes in big tournaments (i doubt they will). and here West Indies might spring surprises.
PS: Asia cup was all about swing bowlers (Aamir again ) but i guess here in India spin will be king. I hope Pakistan brings in some rookie new spinner, Afridi isn't a bowler he used to be.
Hoping to see some close matches

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> PS: Asia cup was all about swing bowlers (Aamir again ) but i guess here in India spin will be king. I hope Pakistan brings in some rookie new spinner, Afridi isn't a bowler he used to be.


In my opinion pitches are quite even for all in India, sometimes you see too dead pitches; overall in recent times quite balanced pitches. Good fast bowlers will do well and there will be some swing. 

How can we forget England, they are doing so well too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A$HU

WAJsal said:


> India is undoubtedly the best team in Asia, they are such a consistent and settled side. They were in a different league compared to other teams in the tournament. Deserved to win. Indian team serves as an example for us, we need to settle some players to get consistency out of them. We change our combination every other game.
> Going into T20 World Cup, India looks the toughest and expect just as equally good Cricket from New Zealand, i have a feeling that it might be their year. They are doing so well as a team, expecting them to do good.
> 
> @anant_s ,my favorite is New Zealand, followed by India, will obviously be supporting Pakistan .


From the last 10 years I've been hearing the same prediction about Newzealand i.e
Going into the tournament as a dark horse or one of the favorites but guess what they'll play good cricket and lose and break the heart of a young Indian who bunked his school to see their matches.
No. No longer my favorite.


----------



## kaykay

Shinigami said:


> @asad71 where are you? we miss you and your predictions so much


He is still figuring out what happened to 'tigers'...

anyway upcoming T-20WC is gonna be all about batting, fielding and to an extent Spinners. Pacers will be a big flop here.


----------



## doppelganger

Shinigami said:


> @asad71 where are you? we miss you and your predictions so much





kaykay said:


> He is still figuring out what happened to 'tigers'...



@BDforever @Species @Doyalbaba 

Can one of you guys please physically check up on him and make sure he is ok please?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

A$HU said:


> From the last 10 years I've been hearing the same prediction about Newzealand i.e
> Going into the tournament as a dark horse or one of the favorites but guess what they'll play good cricket and lose and break the heart of a young Indian who bunked his school to see their matches.
> No. No longer my favorite.


They have played so well and are playing so well, the brand of Cricket is different and positive, they are surely one of the favorites. I get your point.


----------



## JonAsad

and i thought ring id is some ring with some sort of id - wth


----------



## asad71

Shinigami said:


> @asad71 where are you? we miss you and your predictions so much




Who is this cutie in the avatar?

@ 
*doppelganger*


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations India.


----------



## HariPrasad

WAJsal said:


> India is undoubtedly the best team in Asia, they are such a consistent and settled side. They were in a different league compared to other teams in the tournament. Deserved to win. Indian team serves as an example for us, we need to settle some players to get consistency out of them. We change our combination every other game.
> Going into T20 World Cup, India looks the toughest and expect just as equally good Cricket from New Zealand, i have a feeling that it might be their year. They are doing so well as a team, expecting them to do good.
> 
> @anant_s ,my favorite is New Zealand, followed by India, will obviously be supporting Pakistan .



In Asia???

We whitewashed Australia on their own soil and did something which is not done in last 140 years by anybody.


----------



## WAJsal

HariPrasad said:


> In Asia???
> 
> We whitewashed Australia on their own soil and did something which is not done in last 140 years by anybody.


I meant in context of Asia cup. In T20 series against Australia India got back into form.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Imran Khan

Fireurimagination said:


> Field pe Dhoni ne and PDF par @Imran Khan Bhai ne le li Bangladesh ki


her kutty ka aik din aata hai bhaai hahahahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

Whats the rule here?


----------



## mkb95

who got the the player of the series award?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## BDforever

mkb95 said:


> who got the the player of the series award?


Sabbir Rahman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

marbella said:


> Whats the rule here?
> View attachment 297100



If you disturb the rope then the rules falls on the TV umpire to decide. If he decides that the ball did cross the imaginary line then he awards the boundary to the batsmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

marbella said:


> Whats the rule here?
> View attachment 297100


Fair call, if the boundary cushion ropes is pushed back unintentionally (as in this case) by chasing fielder and ball does not touch the ropes (in new displaced position), it is counted to be in play and boundary is not given. 
A small trivia, back uptill late 90s, Australian grounds had a rule, that if ball is in air and a player catches it even while leaning against fence (picket fence at a lot of places like Adelaide), the catch was considered fair. this rule is similar to base ball. Now it has been scrapped/ become redundant with boundary rope much within ground area. 
i quote from a discussion 


> The boundary law was significantly revised in 2000.
> 
> You are quite correct - the current Law 19 regards the boundary as the line where the fence meets the ground. Ball or fielder touching the fence (on the full) is normally a boundary Six.
> 
> Between 1980 and 2000, Law 19.2 required the ball to clear the fence for 6. Law 19.3 (c) specifically allowed the fielder to lean against the fence.
> 
> I umpired a match at Lords in 1980s when there was a wire above the wooden fence and the ball passed below the wire without touching anything. I cannot remember what I gave but I know it caused a great deal of discussion.
> 
> between 1948 and 1979, Law 20.5 required the ball to clear the fence Law 20.3 allowed the fielder to lean against fence.


 .

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Cricket-1632/2012/11/cricket-boundaries.htm



Parul said:


>


Sher ko Chuhaa bana diya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

asad71 said:


> Who is this cutie in the avatar?
> 
> @
> *doppelganger*



Uncle welcome! Recovered?


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> Sabbir Rahman


Well Deserved too!


----------



## doppelganger

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



Lol brutal man!


----------



## Species

doppelganger said:


> @BDforever @Species @Doyalbaba
> 
> Can one of you guys please physically check up on him and make sure he is ok please?



Last time I checked, he was having beef garlic.


----------



## A$HU

T-123456 said:


> Congratulations India.


Do you watch cricket?


----------



## SrNair

@Imran Khan you have a hell of humour sense .Man you are really celebrating  



Imran Khan said:


>




When I saw that 104 meter huge six it seemed that he actually took that twitter viral personally


----------



## T-123456

A$HU said:


> Do you watch cricket?


I used to.


----------



## A$HU

T-123456 said:


> I used to.


Any favorite players?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Mahendra Singh Dhoni Takes Jibe at Critics, Says Cricket is Easier to Watch Than Play*

*Mahendra Singh Dhoni, whose team won the Asia Cup on Sunday, said that in India everybody has an opinion on cricket which leads to unnecessary criticism. *
Reported By Press Trust of India
Last updated on Monday, 07 March, 2016 14:49 IST





Mahendra Singh Dhoni hit a six-ball 20 in the Asia Cup final against Bangladesh.
*© AFP*

Mirpur: Mahendra Singh Dhoni took a jibe at his detractors, after India's Asia Cup final win over Bangladesh, saying that 'freedom of expression' in India is used liberally by people when it comes to having an opinion on cricket. 

*"I believe, in India, everyone has an opinion on issues, especially on cricket. There is freedom of expression and everyone is entitled to an opinion. Play like this, play like that, do like this, do like that. The problem is cricket looks a bit easier on television than when we play it at the ground,"* Dhoni said, after India were crowned Asia Cup champions for the sixth time following an eight-wicket win over Bangladesh. 

*"Well there will be a lot of criticism. If anyone asks me that 'what would you have liked to do', I would have said: 'Playing cricket for India will be my first choice. I will never play for any other country'."* 

But he also said that an individual should take a middle path when he is cornered, something which enables him to maintain a fine balance.

*"Best for an individual is to take the middle part. Don't get too bogged down by criticism and also don't take yourself too seriously when you are praised. The media also balances it. If they take you up, they will also bring you down. If you are up on a parachute, you can delay your coming down, but eventually you will come down. And then they will again throw you up."*

The Bangladeshi crowd and the media has been very hostile to the Indian cricket team in the recent past after their World Cup quarter-final loss.

*"It would be putting a lot at stake, when you win nothing really. It's like when you lose to Bangladesh, people would say like 'You lost to Bangladesh' and if you win they would say 'It's okay, you are supposed to win'. It's just that there is a lot at stake but when you win you don't take anything home," Dhoni in his own inimitable manner put across a point in-front of the Bangladeshi media.*

But knowing fully well how he can be misunderstood in this part of the world, Dhoni did his own 'balancing act' praising the opposition.

*"But things have changed. It's not a Bangladesh team of 2004. They have a fantastic squad, they have improved a lot and that's showing in their performance."*

He agreed that any defeat hurts but staying in present is paramount.

*"Staying in the present helps. If you start thinking about past, you always feel hurt but it's important to forget about past. You can only take your learnings out of it. We played to our strength and glad we did that as this was an important win."*

After his match-finishing act today, someone asked if he still feels that he cannot win matches regularly as he had said late last year, a smiling Dhoni replied: "More than me, the media said (laughs). (On a serious note) I can play big shots. It's about consistency.

*"A Suresh Raina or a Rohit Sharma can actually play big shots from the first delivery. In the sub-continent, it is very difficult to play big shots straightaway when you are coming down the order. The ball reverses and also is soft."*

*"Out of 10 innings, I might be able finish in 5 innings but some in the team have strength to do that in 7 out of 10 innings. So I think we criticise individuals too much without giving them a fair run. We have a habit of throwing statistics but I would like to check the statistics of last 50 years (limited overs have been serious played only last 33 years) as to who has finished how many games for India," concluded Dhoni
*
Mahendra Singh Dhoni Takes Jibe at Critics, Says Cricket is Easier to Watch Than Play - World T20, 2016 News

@WAJsal @anant_s @Imran Khan @Levina

+++
*Virat Kohli feels MS Dhoni is the best finisher in the world*
PRESS TRUST OF INDIA | MAR 08, 2016 AT 09:08 AM IST






The 27-year-old batsman, who scored 41 not out to help India win Asia Cup for the record sixth time, said he was happy to have contributed to the team's success. (Photo Credit: Getty Images)

*New Delhi:* Virat Kohli termed Mahendra Singh Dhoni the "best finisher in the world" after the India skipper made short work of Bangladesh with a flurry of sixes and boundaries in the final of the Asia Cup in Mirpur.

*"I think Shikhar (Dhawan) played himself in really nicely. My only aim was to keep going at the other end so that the run-rate doesn't stop. I had to understand my role. Once Shikhar got towards the end of his innings, I hit two or three boundaries which released pressure for us.

"Then MS Dhoni came in and did what he does best. He is the best finisher in the world. All in all, it was a wonderful game,"* Kohli told bcci.tv after India lifted the Asia Cup trophy last night beating Bangladesh by eight wickets.

In the last two overs, India required 19 runs and skipper Dhoni (20 not out off six balls) hit a lethal six over deep mid-wicket off Al-Amin and another terrific blow over deep extra cover before finishing the match with another six.

Kohli feels that this win has put the team in a good stead ahead of the ICC World T20.

*"It is important that everyone stays confident and everyone stays in form. Last few games we saw Yuvraj Singh playing crucial knocks. Suresh Raina is always a dangerous player in T20 cricket, Rohit Sharma has been magnificent and Dhoni knows his job more than anyone else. Hardik Pandya is a beautiful striker and now Shikhar is back in form. I am striking it decently as well.

"Everyone going into the T20 World cup is feeling good and confident and hopefully we can keep things simple and continue this winning momentum forward. The boys have played some really good cricket and it has been wonderful to be a part of such magnificent run of form for the whole team,"* said Kohli.

The 27-year-old batsman, who scored 41 not out to help India win Asia Cup for the record sixth time, said he was happy to have contributed to the team's success.

*"I am happy I am contributing at the right times for the team. There were a lot of speculations about me when I took rest for the tour against Sri Lanka. There were all sorts of articles and things written about me questioning whether it was a right move to rest at that point of time. There was a lot of negativity around that decision that was made, but I knew that mentally I needed a break and needed to refresh myself and comeback and do the same thing over and over again.

"Good habits are really hard to create and once you get them, you need to be in full flow and continue them day in and day out. I think that break really helped me focus again and continue what I did in Australia. I am really glad I could contribute in all the games here,*" he explained.

Elaborating on the importance of Dhawan's match-winning innings of 60, Kohli said, "Shikhar is someone who always strikes the ball really well and it is just a matter of one innings for him and you can see what he can do once he gets into form. He is a big match player. We are banking on him in the World T20. He has played really well in the IPL, he knows all the grounds and the angles, conditions and the pitches and he has played against all the bowlers from all the teams."

Since Dhawan was hitting the ball well, Kohli said he decided to just stick around and provide him support.

*"It was absolutely wonderful batting from him and I am glad to see that he took the team to a situation from where we could not lose. Hats off to him for the way he played. I just needed to stick in there. My job was to hang in there and let Shikhar do what he does best which is to attack the bowlers.

"I think that is where a little bit of experience counts where you understand the situation. You realise that once a guy is going really good at the other end, you just rotate the strike and hit the odd boundary in between so that he doesn't feel pressure," *the dashing batsman said.

Virat Kohli feels MS Dhoni is the best finisher in the world - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

BDforever said:


> Sabbir Rahman



BD is a very good team. Their young boys deserve credi for playing very good cricket. If they can discipline themselves than they have a great future ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fast and furious

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



Even to be the best groundsmen,they are led by a Sri Lankan in Mirpur.
Gamini Silva...


----------



## T-123456

A$HU said:


> Any favorite players?


Imran Kahn,Sachin Tendulkar and there was one English guy also but dont remember his name.
The 90s was good for cricket.
As i said,*i used to*.
Btw,my favorite team is Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Species said:


> Bangladeshi fielding has really improved. Rohit Sharma was dropped twice on easy catches in the first match while easy runs were conceded through numerous misfieldings. These things have improved.








kya hua sirji nikal gayee sab hekadi 

and who won the asia cup 



Species said:


> @Imran Khan aur kitna thumka lagayega, abhi tak jugaar nahi huwa kiya?


beta us don to barra chehek rahhe the tum  

ab kya hua ? 

panga tumne liya thaa ab bhai @Imran Khan ki baari hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

To be honest, after Dhoni launched the winning six, both he and Virat looked positively bored.

Now whether that was a reflection of the importance they gave to the victory or the level of the competition or whether it was by design to make a point and play mind games, I do not know.

But it was surely not something that anyone missed.

@jaatram @BDforever @Roybot @jamahir @Zibago

On another related note, Ayrin Islam has not yet replied to me or accepted my Linked In invite. Maybe she is in flight. Fingers crossed .....

I've even spruced up my Profile page and photo just in case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

I liked the reactions of indian after winning the match. M S Dhoni was calm and cool. Whatever he had to react , he reacted with bat and take revenge of that dirty Photoshop. Kohli said that he likes to play when audience is shouting against him. That motivates him a lot. They played as if they are playing in streets. Game fully under control, no wild shorts, run rate always maintained. No risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

doppelganger said:


> But it was surely not something that anyone missed.
> 
> @jaatram @BDforever @Roybot @jamahir @Zibago



umm, i don't watch or participate in cricket... haven't watched a match for many years now... i find this activity a waste of time.


----------



## doppelganger

jamahir said:


> umm, i don't watch or participate in cricket... haven't watched a match for many years now... i find this activity a waste of time.



I was updating you on my amorous pursuits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

doppelganger said:


> I was updating you on my amorous pursuits.



oh sorry, i thought the name was of a bangladeshi cricketer ( the post beginning with cricket matter ) so didn't continue on to read "she".

congrats are in order then... is she is bd actress or model??


----------



## doppelganger

jamahir said:


> oh sorry, i thought the name was of a bangladeshi cricketer ( the post beginning with cricket matter ) so didn't continue on to read "she".
> 
> congrats are in order then... is she is bd actress or model??



She is a successful businesswoman. CEO of a tech company.


----------



## bongbang

Asia Cup 2016 Awards






Man of the Tournament Asia Cup 2016: Full Award Ceremony


----------



## Great Sachin

bongbang said:


> Asia Cup 2016 Awards
> 
> View attachment 297383
> 
> Man of the Tournament Asia Cup 2016: Full Award Ceremony


Who won all the matches including defeating BD twice...


----------



## jamahir

doppelganger said:


> She is a successful businesswoman. CEO of a tech company.



india?? bd??


----------



## doppelganger

jamahir said:


> india?? bd??



Bangla hottie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

GURU DUTT said:


> kya hua sirji nikal gayee sab hekadi
> 
> and who won the asia cup
> 
> 
> beta us don to barra chehek rahhe the tum
> 
> ab kya hua ?
> 
> panga tumne liya thaa ab bhai @Imran Khan ki baari hai


----------



## Straight

bongbang said:


> Asia Cup 2016 Awards



Excellent post!! That tells the real full story…..which side got the most credits in the game.

More you get the credits/commendations-----more you win the hearts that sustain in the memory. *Trophies get the dust over time but memory sparkles forever.*

Since long past, wise sportsman considered *the art of competing itself to be the paramount---not win or defeat*. That is why some *defeat is more magnificent that win*.

Exactly the same in Asia cup 2016 where *officially No. 10 *compelled the *officially No. 1 *to stay on crease under death-grip fighting till the last-but-one over----before even they could breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Idiots strike
Dhoni troll revenge: Indian hackers hack 20 Bangladesh based websites : Mail Today, News - India Today


----------



## Musafir117

Was Hasina crying or laughing?


----------



## Nilgiri

@asad71 said the final will be a padua.

It turned instead into a pilkhana and he wept bitter tears as usual.


----------



## tommytrant20

Leicester City in the Premier League he won, nothing prevents paskitan realize their dream championship asian cup


----------

